# First HPS Grow - 600w - Multiple Strains - Closest



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello RIU members. I am finally starting my first HPS grow, moving from CFLs, and I'm stoked. I just put four seeds I had in the soil today, I haven't ordered anything yet so I don't know "for sure" strains but two are completely unknown and two are suppose to be True Blueberry. I am kind of jumping the gun so the setup isn't the cleanest and I am going doing what I can when I can. I have one 6in fan with ducting to my cooltube light taking air out. I currently dont have an intake duct due to the fact that I don't know where I can put it in my closest, and I obviously can't put it on the same wall where my exhaust is. The room temp is 75f day and 68f night. I just measure the temperature near the pots and it was up to 86, I also had the light about 13in away. I moved it up to around 16-17in and added a small floor fan to hopefully lower the temperature. I'll be using small 4in pots then moving up to 2 gallon smart pots and possibly finishing in 5 gallon pots depending on size and amount of plants. Don't have veg nutes so I'm depending on natural nutrients during veg. I do got Advanced Nutes for flowering. I think that's pretty much it, I'll be posting pictures of the setup soon. Please let me know your thoughts and if I'm doing this right or wrong, because all I can do is learn. Peace n Love, Ben


----------



## DabbyDank (Jun 24, 2013)

Will be watching your journey! good luck=)


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks man, really excited to see the results compared to CFLs.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my setup, real simple to me. Space I'm working with is 25" deep x 95" long x 84" tall.


----------



## testone (Jun 24, 2013)

you will be blown away by the difference. its night and day. nice to see youve made the switch. youll never go back


----------



## testone (Jun 24, 2013)

just a thought id dim them lights 600watts on brand new sprouts is a lil much id let them grow a few sets of true leaves brfore putting them in full 600 watt hps id maybe go window sill for a week or maybe some cfl's to get her going you know. just my .02 bro take it for what its worth


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

testone said:


> just a thought id dim them lights 600watts on brand new sprouts is a lil much id let them grow a few sets of true leaves brfore putting them in full 600 watt hps id maybe go window sill for a week or maybe some cfl's to get her going you know. just my .02 bro take it for what its worth


Alright bud I'll see what I can do about dimming the lights. Look into it.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2013)

I cant tell for sure, but is that your digital ballest INSIDE the grow room? If so, I highly recomend moving it OUTSIDE of your tent/cab. You dont want to risk it getting wet/humid and more importantly, it will give out quite a bit if heat.

Other then that, looks to be a great setup. Good luck with your journy


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I didn't even really think about it since I just put the seeds in today. I can easily get it out of there into another room. I did notice how hot they got so I have it on a metal sheet as of right now. Thanks though I can't wait for the results in 3-4 months haha.


amgprb said:


> I cant tell for sure, but is that your digital ballest INSIDE the grow room? If so, I highly recomend moving it OUTSIDE of your tent/cab. You dont want to risk it getting wet/humid and more importantly, it will give out quite a bit if heat.
> 
> Other then that, looks to be a great setup. Good luck with your journy


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2013)

I would take it ASAP! Idk that sitting it on a metal sheet is also a great idea either. I have mine on a wooden shelf, and i cut a rubber mud flap to fit the shelf and I have it sitting on that. Can never be to carfull you know.

Im not trying to be a dick, i am just lookin out, u know?!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

amgprb said:


> I would take it ASAP! Idk that sitting it on a metal sheet is also a great idea either. I have mine on a wooden shelf, and i cut a rubber mud flap to fit the shelf and I have it sitting on that. Can never be to carfull you know.
> 
> Im not trying to be a dick, i am just lookin out, u know?!


 I gotcha gotta move the ballast haha. I'll be right on it no doubt.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

Well this thread might be over before it ever got a good start. Without being able to put an intake in the closest and not being able to afford an a/c unit I cannot get it cooler then 86f. I am going to try one more thing but if it doesn't work then I am just going to have to wait.


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Jun 24, 2013)

Why don't you veg them with your CFL's and by the time you get to flowering switch to your HPS? By then maybe you'll have proper intake??
Check out my grow in my sig, I vegged that baby with CFLs and just now switched while flowering.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

CruzinPenguin said:


> Why don't you veg them with your CFL's and by the time you get to flowering switch to your HPS? By then maybe you'll have proper intake??
> Check out my grow in my sig, I vegged that baby with CFLs and just now switched while flowering.


The thing was my CFL cab I made didn't have intake or exhaust so they were also in around the same heat and didn't seem to do great, but I was running 68w cfls which seem a lot hotter then 42w cfls. My plan in the long run is to veg with cfls in a small cab with clones and flower with the hps but I'm trying to get one running well and my HPS light has been sitting for a long time so I want to use it. Blah blah blah, most of these excuses are just because of money pretty much.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2013)

DONT quit now! Everything is lookin great! There is always away to "farm job" your setup! Lol... Why is it you think tgat you can not put an intake/exhaust in?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

amgprb said:


> DONT quit now! Everything is lookin great! There is always away to "farm job" your setup! Lol... Why is it you think tgat you can not put an intake/exhaust in?


I have an 6in exhaust fan on my cooltube it's the fact that it wouldn't lower my temperatures from 86f, and how my closest is setup the other three walls or the ceiling that you would go to for intake cannot be used. Obviously didn't think about this problem before hand. A buddy of mine said that as long as it doesn't rise from that I should still be fine and still possibly pull off my set goal, but that's also with a veg came running. So I am going to keep truckin' with what I got and see what happens.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2013)

Why cant you put an intake in the closet door? Ant y couldnt u use the 3 walls (just curious)?


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2013)

Btw, 86 is doable if you have good circulation, problem is that you are already tipping the high end.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

amgprb said:


> Btw, 86 is doable if you have good circulation, problem is that you are already tipping the high end.


 Yeah I was told people go higher with success so I'm not too worried and getting another floor fan won't be an issue. The reason why I can't use the ceiling is because the space above it leads into the room I exhaust into. The reason I can't use the one of the three walls is because its concrete, the other two walls and closest door would lead into my room which would be obvious what I got going on to others. It's not completely stealth but I needs to be stealth enough so you would have to open a few doors to find you know.


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Jun 24, 2013)

I say keep on truckin brotha.. I'm fighting 88-91f temps right now till I get a better hood but my girls are doing great.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2013)

U could run it into your room, keep it low enough, and go to your local builders supply store and buy an actual intake grate (used in alot of home for heating and cooling) as long as you dont draw attention to it, or make it look gauty, most people would believe it is just part of your heating and cooling of the house. Just a suggestion


----------



## lilroach (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the vent-cover idea. Another thing that may help a little is cut another 1/2" from the bottom of the door. It helped my grow room by 3-5 degrees.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 24, 2013)

CruzinPenguin said:


> I say keep on truckin brotha.. I'm fighting 88-91f temps right now till I get a better hood but my girls are doing great.


 Sounds great I am going to have to check out grow. I just raised my lights to 17in above the pots and with the 6in exhaust and tiny floor fan I got it to 84f. I think if I get one of those nice $50 tower fans that control full room temperatures I'll be able to get it lowered below 80 no doubt.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jun 24, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Sounds great I am going to have to check out grow. I just raised my lights to 17in above the pots and with the 6in exhaust and tiny floor fan I got it to 84f. I think if I get one of those nice $50 tower fans that control full room temperatures I'll be able to get it lowered below 80 no doubt.


I am currently doing my first cab grow, size is simialer to yours so I am interested in asking a couple of questions. 

Firstly what is your ambiant temp outside the cab? Do you still have the ballast inside the cab? 

You see I need to have my ballast inside the cab for stealth, so that is why i am asking as I am trying to figure out what the heat will be like for me.

Good luck bro


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> I am currently doing my first cab grow, size is simialer to yours so I am interested in asking a couple of questions.
> 
> Firstly what is your ambiant temp outside the cab? Do you still have the ballast inside the cab?
> 
> ...


My temperatures outside and around inside the tent is 72-75f but the temp right on top of the pots are hitting 90, which I heard is fine but not optimal. Moving the ballast out of the room did not change the heat at all. My heat has been changing from 84 to 86 to 88 to 86 to 90 to 84 to 88 to 86 and so forth and I'm still trying to dial mine down.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I woke up this morning and noticed my temps were topping out at 90f. I don't understand why it's changing so much and everything I do is suppose to be cooling it down. I mean if you can see from the last post everywhere else in my grow room is 75f and my entire house being 68-72f, then 17in under the hps it's 90f. Having all sorts of problems. Should I be aiming for a sog, a scrog/lst type training, or lollipopping.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I'm kind of confused at this point. My temps seem to be rising every time I do something to cool them. Something I noticed though is that my soil isn't drying out at all. When I was using CFLs and it was getting to hot, around temps I've been seeing now, the top of the soil would dry quickly, and it's been wet this entire time only after one water after seeds were placed. I'm just getting real frustrated.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jun 26, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm kind of confused at this point. My temps seem to be rising every time I do something to cool them. Something I noticed though is that my soil isn't drying out at all. When I was using CFLs and it was getting to hot, around temps I've been seeing now, the top of the soil would dry quickly, and it's been wet this entire time only after one water after seeds were placed. I'm just getting real frustrated.


Man it is a hard one. Temps should not go up just by you doing effort to lower them. I would say it is probably that you pay closer attention to the temps after you have done something so maybe you notice it more. Basicly as long as they dont go much above 90 if at all you will be fine with good airflow. Especially if you are flowering, vegging under high temps for a long time can cause problems but in the end every grow has problems at some stage. 

I remember strugling with high temps in summer and low temps in winter in my previous setup. In winter at least I could ad heating but in summer I could not afford to runa A/C so I just had to do what I could with fans and lifting the lights etc. 

Good luck bro you will get there I promise you, in the end all you can do is to increase airflow and maybe buy a better extractor, that will help heaps if you are not already using one, maybe along with some ducting.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jun 26, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> My temperatures outside and around inside the tent is 72-75f but the temp right on top of the pots are hitting 90, which I heard is fine but not optimal. Moving the ballast out of the room did not change the heat at all. My heat has been changing from 84 to 86 to 88 to 86 to 90 to 84 to 88 to 86 and so forth and I'm still trying to dial mine down.


This is interesting to me , very very interesting. Maybe I should just have the ballast inside the cab then. If my temps increase, then ad more extraction and airflow. Stealth is a big issue for me, I can't have my landlord looking at a ballast with wires running into a cab he will think WTF and ask me what that is. Imagine growing right under the nose of someone and getting away with it. That is my situation. It works fine with my CFL's I have it dialed nicely now. But I will need to add to a hps in a couple of months for flowering. 

Can't tell you how much I appreciate your reply, you have been the most help to me thus far. Others just keep telling me why it is a bad idea to have it in the cab, somehting I already know, but it will be necesary for now unfortunately.

**EDIT**

Had another look at your pics and I think I understand your setup better now. The end of your cooltube is still open inside your room. Here is my idea, connect ducting to the open end and have it connected to the outside of your cab. So the air is sucked from outside through your bulb and back out again. Then have another extractor sucking air from inside your cab and out. This way the heat from your light can't escape inside your cab, that should lower temps for sure I think.

Also a fan right across the plant blowing the hot air away from under the light, and lift the lights slightly, they are still small plants and you have a 600watt hps so they should still get plenty of light, all of this should help I think.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> This is interesting to me , very very interesting. Maybe I should just have the ballast inside the cab then. If my temps increase, then ad more extraction and airflow. Stealth is a big issue for me, I can't have my landlord looking at a ballast with wires running into a cab he will think WTF and ask me what that is. Imagine growing right under the nose of someone and getting away with it. That is my situation. It works fine with my CFL's I have it dialed nicely now. But I will need to add to a hps in a couple of months for flowering.
> 
> Can't tell you how much I appreciate your reply, you have been the most help to me thus far. Others just keep telling me why it is a bad idea to have it in the cab, somehting I already know, but it will be necesary for now unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I would do that if I could but if you read up on a couple previous post you'd know I don't have the ability to put an intake on the other side of my bulb. Honestly I think the ballast is fine in the grow room it's just your perfections will tell you a bunch of reasons why its bad. If you take the right precautions it'll be fine just but it doesn't affect the heat at all. Thanks for the good wishes, I'm hoping for the best as well.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I put the temp gage right next to the pots, it's about maybe an inch under and it's reading 82. My buddy informed me that I could have had the sensor on my hygrometer right in the heat and that's why I it was reading such high temps. Either way if that was the case it's around 82-85 it seems like around the pots which is fine for me, but would prefer lower. My buddy also has a 42" tower fan that cools down my entire room so I'm thinking even if I put a small one in the cab that I will be able to get under the 80s no problem. Thanks to everyone following along and contributing, can't thank you all enough. The cannabis community just has too great of people.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 26, 2013)

Subn up to the grow.I think you will be fine,By the time flower comes should start to cool down....Some!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Subn up to the grow.I think you will be fine,By the time flower comes should start to cool down....Some!
> Beech


Great! Yeah I think I'll be ok just some few first days freak outs. I just want my seedlings to freaking pop up so boring looking at dirt lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 26, 2013)

Kinda like me Ive got to have something in Flower or I dont feel like Im growing!!
Beech


----------



## dr.greenthumb0695 (Jun 26, 2013)

can anyone help me set up a ballast for 3 150W HPS? check out my thread for more info https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/678369-help-hps-ballast-setup.html


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't post this crap on my thread please.


dr.greenthumb0695 said:


> can anyone help me set up a ballast for 3 150W HPS? check out my thread for more info https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/678369-help-hps-ballast-setup.html


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2013)

Well after sitting around watching for my seeds to pop, still thinking about how to lower the temperature. I figured hey why do I have this tiny fan on the ground trying to cool down the light, so I raised it up and aimed it at the light, nothing. Then I thought, damn why am I so blind, I need to push the hot air from in between the light and the pots, so I straightened out the fan and BAM! 75-77f average. So at least that problem is solved for now, until the plants get too big, then I'll upgrade to one of the 3-4ft tower fans, they are super efficient. I have no fun pictures to post so I thought I would post what I just told you lol. And yes that is a 25 cent fan doing the job


----------



## youngsta (Jun 26, 2013)

Good shit. Glad to hear you got the temp issue under control. You should consider co2 for later in the grow to take advantage of the higher temps. Even just some sugar water and yeast in soda bottles next to your pots


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 26, 2013)

youngsta said:


> Good shit. Glad to hear you got the temp issue under control. You should consider co2 for later in the grow to take advantage of the higher temps. Even just some sugar water and yeast in soda bottles next to your pots


Yeah I'll have to see if there is a noticeable difference with the homemade yeast and sugar systems. I use to make some rigged for my planted aquariums so familiar with the process but in water.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jun 27, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks for your input. I would do that if I could but if you read up on a couple previous post you'd know I don't have the ability to put an intake on the other side of my bulb. Honestly I think the ballast is fine in the grow room it's just your perfections will tell you a bunch of reasons why its bad. If you take the right precautions it'll be fine just but it doesn't affect the heat at all. Thanks for the good wishes, I'm hoping for the best as well.


I did read that you can only have the insake on one wall and not have it extrating to the other walls, but what if you extract it back to the the same wall you have the intake  but yes it could be a bit weird dealing with the ducting.  

Thanks for the advice re the ballast, it really makes me hopefull, that my setup could work. Good luck bro, I am going to follow your thread to see how you go with your grow. All the best.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a great idea for seed popping for you. All you need to do is to put cling (glad) wrap over those pots untill they pop. It works for me every time, keeps the moisture in and they pop real quick, as soon as they pop you take the clear wrap off. Just an idea, just had one of my seeds pop only 4 days in after planting.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 27, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well after sitting around watching for my seeds to pop, still thinking about how to lower the temperature. I figured hey why do I have this tiny fan on the ground trying to cool down the light, so I raised it up and aimed it at the light, nothing. Then I thought, damn why am I so blind, I need to push the hot air from in between the light and the pots, so I straightened out the fan and BAM! 75-77f average. So at least that problem is solved for now, until the plants get too big, then I'll upgrade to one of the 3-4ft tower fans, they are super efficient. I have no fun pictures to post so I thought I would post what I just told you lol. And yes that is a 25 cent fan doing the job









Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I didn't get a chance to post yesterday but two of my seeds have popped, pretty exciting.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, hello, hello. Didn't post this little baby but she is suppose to be a True Blue Berry seed, she sprouted a day or two ago. So I have one unknown seed doing well, one seedling didn't make, and now this true blue berry seed. Temps rose to 84 but haven't changed for days so I'm guessing that's where it will be for awhile until I figure something out. Also a fun little story, I was mowing today and in the weeds around this tree, one plant stuck out like a sore thumb. It's probably about foot and a half to two feet tall. Really big healthy leaves, pretty stretchy of course. I'm guessing it what most people call ditch weed, but I'm not positive. It was pretty exciting and for standing around empty pots and baby plants for the last week or two it's nice to see a bigger, healthy plant. Even considering trying to take some clippings from it since my closest is so empty, just for the fun of it. Well here are some pictures.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice find looks like a Sativa dom.Plant.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice find looks like a Sativa dom.Plant.
> Beech


Yeah it seems like most of the wild grown stuff around here is Sativa dom, I've seen plants around 5-6ft near September - October in the past, just all of them full of seeds obviously. Think it would be worth my time trying some clippings out on this plant I found?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are pictures from today. First picture is Unknown #1 at Veg Day 4. The second picture is True Blue Berry at Veg Day 2. Remember these seeds are from bags so I don't know if strains that I actually name are correct.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah it seems like most of the wild grown stuff around here is Sativa dom, I've seen plants around 5-6ft near September - October in the past, just all of them full of seeds obviously. Think it would be worth my time trying some clippings out on this plant I found?


Yea,Id look for signs of preflowers,and take from them.
If you not good at taking cuts be good practice,Anyway!
Bet it would be atleast 10-12 week flower,Tho.Hate to tell ya but tht soil looks terrible,Did you mention what kind it is.........
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Yea,Id look for signs of preflowers,and take from them.
> If you not good at taking cuts be good practice,Anyway!
> Bet it would be atleast 10-12 week flower,Tho.Hate to tell ya but tht soil looks terrible,Did you mention what kind it is.........
> Beech


Alright sounds good. And I have no idea what kind of soil it is and it does suck. It's mixed with some clay I think and it makes it really hard. When I transplant them in a couple days I am going to put them in some composted soil mixed with either worm castings or bat guano, and 1/3 to 1/4 peat moss. Yeah the soil those two are in isn't good my mom got it on the cheap, starting my seeds in just plan peat moss now.


----------



## DabbyDank (Jul 2, 2013)

looks like its goin good! im excited for updates=))


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright sounds good. And I have no idea what kind of soil it is and it does suck. It's mixed with some clay I think and it makes it really hard. When I transplant them in a couple days I am going to put them in some composted soil mixed with either worm castings or bat guano, and 1/3 to 1/4 peat moss. Yeah the soil those two are in isn't good my mom got it on the cheap, starting my seeds in just plan peat moss now.


Id use both,along with some perlite,I always rinse my perlite alot of crap in there,If MG brand it has a small amount of nutes.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Id use both,along with some perlite,I always rinse my perlite alot of crap in there,If MG brand it has a small amount of nutes.
> Beech


Alright I'll see what I can get today. I know it's not MG, but that's about it. I'll have to go out and look at the bag for the brand and see what kind of nutes they say they have in it. Either way I don't really like the soil, the way it feels I'd be surprised on how well the roots are even breathing. I plan on getting new soil if I can or use composted soil, but I know in the past I've had success with using soil from the yard, we are suppose to have the best soil in the nation. So I might have to try a little something like that.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

I highly recommend FFOF,Its good for a month without having to add any nutes.
It has Earthworms castings,and the Bat guano in it,and Ive done a grow along
time ago with just it and nothing else,But a bloom booster.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I highly recommend FFOF,Its good for a month without having to add any nutes.
> It has Earthworms castings,and the Bat guano in it,and Ive done a grow along
> time ago with just it and nothing else,But a bloom booster.
> Beech


Well I figured I would do another one of my home mixes like I did for my first 12/12 grow. It'll have composted soil, worm castings, peat moss, ect. It's not exactly the same as my first recipe, it'll be better, but my first one did well for not having drainage in the pot lol. I would get FFOF but I don't want to spend more cash at the moment and I feel pretty confident in my soil mixes from my classes in soil science. I'll just might have a few minor tweaks won't be ready to go like FFOF. I got AN Big Bud and Bud Candy for flowering though, but that won't be for months.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

*
Sounds good!
Beech

*


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I haven't updated for a few days. Hope everyone had a good 4th of July weekend, I know I did. The bad part is that I kind of neglected my little babies and the Unknown #1 got a little root bound and looking a little droopy, but I did a transplant to a good soil mixture in a 2 gallon smart pot today so hopefully she will turn around. The True Blue Berry #2 is looking a little droopy, I just watered. If I don't see a turn around today I'll repot as well. I also had a seed called Plato sprout yesterday. So things looking good so far if those two make a turn around today. Picture time. First picture is Plato Day 1, second picture is TBB #2 Day 7, third picture is Unknown #1 Day 9.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 9, 2013)

Just logging some day numbers and pictures. Days are in the title of post, pictures are below, three pictures of each plant. Not happy but not discouraged.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I noticed bad health in my recently transplanted plant Unknown #1 last night, this morning I aimed it down to a lack phosphorus but I'm not 100% on that. The soil I put it in should be some great stuff, but maybe it's just taking a bad hit from the transplant. True Blue Berry #2 is still sitting in its 4in pot, plan to transplant soon but it does look the best either. With the Plato seedling, it was the first I started from seed in just peat moss, and it's looking healthy, but only about 4 days old if that. SOOOOO.... The plan is to let Unknown #1 do it's thing, thrive or die. True Blue Berry #2 and Plato will be transplanted in 2g Smart Pots with FFOF, no more homemade stuff for now. And also will be starting more seeds soon, since these guys are doing the best. Hopefully soon I'll see what these HPS can do, so far it's been up and down for the last two weeks.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

How they doing now?
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah...I just transplanted some very small seedlings from a germ. tray
to beer cups of soil. 

They always seem to just sit there for a few days after the change. 

Give them time (and nothing else, in all likelihood) and see what they do.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

Alrighty, so here's what happened today. The Unknown #1 seed doing poorly after transplant seems to have at least stopped getting worse and possibly grew a little bit, but the first set of single leaves and first set of 5 finger leaves took a hit. I transplanted both TBB #2 and Plato in 2g pots both looked root bound. One has composted dirt similar to the Unknown #1, regular 2g pot. The Plato seed was transplanted in a 2g Smart Pot with FFOF. I also started a TBB #3 seed in FFOF but has not popped yet. So far it seems like the Plato seed is looking the best, so that's why I treated him with FFOF and a smart pot. From now on I'll be starting in FFOF or pure peat moss, then using FFOF for the rest of the grows. Hopefully these two take the transplant better, I'm still waiting on that amazing growth from the HPS's. Well here are the pictures. (1st picture Unknown #1, 2nd & 3rd TBB #2, 4th & 5th Plato.)


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2013)

Those look nice....not too tall.

I had to bury a lot of stem when I moved my popped seedlings 
from a germination tray to their beer cups.

Good work.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Those look nice....not too tall.
> 
> I had to bury a lot of stem when I moved my popped seedlings
> from a germination tray to their beer cups.
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah I try to do my best in covering as much of the stem during transplant.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

Its hard to see the color with the HPS on.....try to catch it rt as it fires up to take pics.
Or use some fluros,that way we can see them alot better.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Its hard to see the color with the HPS on.....try to catch it rt as it fires up to take pics.
> Or use some fluros,that way we can see them alot better.
> Beech


Yeah that'd probably give a better view. I'll turn the lights off for a minute and snap some quick pics here in a bit, get a better perspective.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Its hard to see the color with the HPS on.....try to catch it rt as it fires up to take pics.
> Or use some fluros,that way we can see them alot better.
> Beech


Best photos I could get with the lights out, now you can see the damage Unknown #1 took after transplant, the other two I just transplanted today. (1st pic Unknown #1, 2nd TBB #2, 3rd is Plato.)    Whatcha thinkin?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

Is that the Tap root above ground?
There looking ok to me now Ty for the new pics alot better view.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Is that the Tap root above ground?
> There looking ok to me now Ty for the new pics alot better view.
> Beech


Alright good, thanks reassuring. I went to check the root and it was an old dead root that was mixed in, TBB #2 and Unknown #1 have my mix compost soil. The youngest Plato seed has FFOF and I have a TBB #3 that starting to pop so it'll probably be up tomorrow starting in FFOF.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well this thread might be over before it ever got a good start. Without being able to put an intake in the closest and not being able to afford an a/c unit I cannot get it cooler then 86f. I am going to try one more thing but if it doesn't work then I am just going to have to wait.


Hang on man, I'm reading through now, don't lose hope yet.
I'll call in a couple more sets of eyes too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I woke up this morning and noticed my temps were topping out at 90f. I don't understand why it's changing so much and everything I do is suppose to be cooling it down. I mean if you can see from the last post everywhere else in my grow room is 75f and my entire house being 68-72f, then 17in under the hps it's 90f. Having all sorts of problems. Should I be aiming for a sog, a scrog/lst type training, or lollipopping.


Try taking your fan on the floor *is it an oscillating one? That might help too*, and pointing it up. aimed at your light, and temporarily (Like for an hour or two if you can stick around to watch your thermometer) disconnect your duct, and just let that fan pull the warm upper air out and see if you can get temps down a little.
Also, have you checked the end of your ducting to make sure you have good air flow coming out?
*Subbed*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> This is interesting to me , very very interesting. Maybe I should just have the ballast inside the cab then. If my temps increase, then ad more extraction and airflow. Stealth is a big issue for me, I can't have my landlord looking at a ballast with wires running into a cab he will think WTF and ask me what that is. Imagine growing right under the nose of someone and getting away with it. That is my situation. It works fine with my CFL's I have it dialed nicely now. But I will need to add to a hps in a couple of months for flowering.
> 
> Can't tell you how much I appreciate your reply, you have been the most help to me thus far. Others just keep telling me why it is a bad idea to have it in the cab, somehting I already know, but it will be necesary for now unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Holy shit man, I didn't even notice that he is just recirculating air around in there, I just assumed the end of the duct was outside.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

So, are your temps at leaf level still in the 70's?
Sorry for my prev. posts, didn't realize this was an ongoing thing and you had popped already.
A lot of those pics look like heat stress, and the scattered brown on a couple leafs in the last few pics looks like maybe the fan blowing directly on them.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> So, are your temps at leaf level still in the 70's?
> Sorry for my prev. posts, didn't realize this was an ongoing thing and you had popped already.
> A lot of those pics look like heat stress, and the scattered brown on a couple leafs in the last few pics looks like maybe the fan blowing directly on them.


 The heat by the leaves goes from 82-86f during the day. Yeah they have been a little hot and my I found to get the lowest temps above my plants I have to have the fan blowing right over top of them. They move every once in a while but it's not directly on them.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> The heat by the leaves goes from 82-86f during the day. Yeah they have been a little hot and my I found to get the lowest temps above my plants I have to have the fan blowing right over top of them. They move every once in a while but it's not directly on them.


Are your plants still elevated in relation to your fan?
I didn't think the fan was an oscillating one, from the pic, but anything you could do to extract the hot air from up high, even without a fan, even a vent with a car air freshener to hide the smell hanging over it would help.
Even just putting a bowl of ice in front of your fan would help drop temps just a bit.
It's primitive, and will raise RH in your closet, but it works.
Old portable car A/C units use to be like that.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are your plants still elevated in relation to your fan?
> I didn't think the fan was an oscillating one, from the pic, but anything you could do to extract the hot air from up high, even without a fan, even a vent with a car air freshener to hide the smell hanging over it would help.
> Even just putting a bowl of ice in front of your fan would help drop temps just a bit.
> It's primitive, and will raise RH in your closet, but it works.
> Old portable car A/C units use to be like that.


The fan does oscillate, I have it raised above the plants, not oscillating, and pointing straight down the line right above the plant tops, not hitting them. Yeah my friend told me about the ice thing before because they use to do it to cool down there dirt bikes faster after races.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> The fan does oscillate, I have it raised above the plants, not oscillating, and pointing straight down the line right above the plant tops, not hitting them. Yeah my friend told me about the ice thing before because they use to do it to cool down there dirt bikes faster after races.


OK, one last thing.
I think I remember you saying you checked one morning and the temp was high, did that mean you are running your lights at night?
If you aren't, flip your light cycle to night time=on, since you mentioned room temps lower at night, and shut your lights off, and run your fan with the door open for a few minutes to move some fresh cooler air in before putting them to sleep.
I realize you'll have to figure something out how to deal with the smell, but your plants will thank you for it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, one last thing.
> I think I remember you saying you checked one morning and the temp was high, did that mean you are running your lights at night?
> If you aren't, flip your light cycle to night time=on, since you mentioned room temps lower at night, and shut your lights off, and run your fan with the door open for a few minutes to move some fresh cooler air in before putting them to sleep.
> I realize you'll have to figure something out how to deal with the smell, but your plants will thank you for it.


Yeah I'm not too worried about the smell for now, but for sure will have to get something rigged up for that in a month or two. The reason why I said one more is because I my lights turn on at 5am and I am not up until 8 or 9, so they run a few hours in the morning before I wake up. They shut off at 11pm. I tried to work it out so I'd be awake for as much of there light cycle as possible, and at the same time making sure it's quiet and dark enough in my room for me to fall asleep.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 15, 2013)

I wanna make a suggestion and do as Baka does.....Do a weekly update with pics.
This will help us keep a eye on things,and possibly stop issues before they happen.

Thers a learning curve from going from CFLs to HID lighting,and dont want ya to bleach em or even worse Frie em.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I wanna make a suggestion and do as Baka does.....Do a weekly update with pics.
> This will help us keep a eye on things,and possibly stop issues before they happen.
> 
> Thers a learning curve from going from CFLs to HID lighting,and dont want ya to bleach em or even worse Frie em.
> Beech


 No problem, I try to post pictures as often as possible. And I'll get some with and without the lights on to get a good look at em. I really do appreciate all the help, I'd be losing my mind without you guys haha. Using HPSs are defiantly a step up on raising my skill level compared to CFLs.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 15, 2013)

Your gonna find bye starting with a Good soil is gonna make things alot easier.
The better the root system=alot better grow,larger yields,less issues.

Now you need to think about Lstn or what ever method your gonna use,I suggest lst and a good Vegg,and S/C em also.
What are you shooting for as far as yield? I know as much as possible but realistically speaking?
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Jul 15, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Your gonna find bye starting with a Good soil is gonna make things alot easier.


Amen to that.

I practically doomed my last Crop, a 36 2 gallon smart pot SOG, by 
changing to a soil that had *zero* water retention. The resulting
swamp lead to a uncontrollable gnat infestation.

I am back to FFOF, with 1/3 now Happy Frog, with myco-additives.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> No problem, I try to post pictures as often as possible. And I'll get some with and without the lights on to get a good look at em. I really do appreciate all the help, I'd be losing my mind without you guys haha. Using HPSs are defiantly a step up on raising my skill level compared to CFLs.


How were your results from CFL's last time?
I realize you're trying to upgrade, and increase your yield, but I was just curious.
I had 2 3/4 oz. from one plant over the winter from a not so hot CFL setup in a small closet.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Your soil looks alittle dry brotha.  keep um nice & moist, but not drenched. You know... lol
Other then that everything looks good, and they should have a nice life!  keep it green! I will be following. 

Dank




AllDayToker said:


> Well after sitting around watching for my seeds to pop, still thinking about how to lower the temperature. I figured hey why do I have this tiny fan on the ground trying to cool down the light, so I raised it up and aimed it at the light, nothing. Then I thought, damn why am I so blind, I need to push the hot air from in between the light and the pots, so I straightened out the fan and BAM! 75-77f average. So at least that problem is solved for now, until the plants get too big, then I'll upgrade to one of the 3-4ft tower fans, they are super efficient. I have no fun pictures to post so I thought I would post what I just told you lol. And yes that is a 25 cent fan doing the job


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah i agree with baka you got to have ur lights running at night say from 7 to 7,it will cool things down alot, when you guys say cab is it a growing cabnit, because if so i got one going right now, u got to have a vent downlow to let cool air in and one up high to let hot air out i see you got a aircooled hood which is a plus i leave one end open to until it starts to stink up my room then i attach a carbon filter, got to keep a fan blowing right below ur lights as to push the heat away from ur plants, i hope this helps


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 15, 2013)

Best 25cents ever spent these days.





Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Best 25cents ever spent these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Your a nut! A good nut though.. lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2013)

Subbed, good luck. I'm still super noob so I can't really add much but I will add that my first grow with HPS was not as great as I would have liked but my second has been amazing. Way better then my CFL's, good luck there's a learning curve (mostly how to control the temps) but you'll get there. Keep it up!

Lights on at nights is a very good idea


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

That's just not true bro! From the looks of your girls(grow) it look 2 me like you've done your home work!  and just cause you've not being growing long that doesn't mean that you don't have anything to offer on growing.  what you know I may not know, and vice versa.. hell I've been growing 15 yrs total, but I know I'm sitll no ganja guru.. haha..  

Keep it green bro.. 

Dank



Mr.Head said:


> Subbed, good luck. I'm still super noob so I can't really add much but I will add that my first grow with HPS was not as great as I would have liked but my second has been amazing. Way better then my CFL's, good luck there's a learning curve (mostly how to control the temps) but you'll get there. Keep it up!
> 
> Lights on at nights is a very good idea


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Your gonna find bye starting with a Good soil is gonna make things alot easier.
> The better the root system=alot better grow,larger yields,less issues.
> 
> Now you need to think about Lstn or what ever method your gonna use,I suggest lst and a good Vegg,and S/C em also.
> ...


 I figured I'd do mostly lst my training method, I'd do scrOG but don't want to mess with the screen when transplanting and stuff. For yield, I figured I need at least 2- 2 1/2 zips per month personally, and then enough left over for a few family members. So if I do 3 big plants in a time frame of lets say 4 months, I'd probably would set a goal for possibly a pound.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 15, 2013)

True that, thats what its all about is learning, weather its a plant in veg or flower i want to c all the pics so i can study them and learn


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I figured I'd do mostly lst my training method, I'd do scrOG but don't want to mess with the screen when transplanting and stuff. For yield, I figured I need at least 2- 2 1/2 zips per month personally, and then enough left over for a few family members. So if I do 3 big plants in a time frame of lets say 4 months, I'd probably would set a goal for possibly a pound.



I did LST on a few of my ladies & liked the results! Have you ever did supercropping on any ?: 
Talking about yeild! That will give you 1 hell of a yeild bro!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> How were your results from CFL's last time?
> I realize you're trying to upgrade, and increase your yield, but I was just curious.
> I had 2 3/4 oz. from one plant over the winter from a not so hot CFL setup in a small closet.


 I was only getting 1/2 to 1 oz per plant with my CFL set-up. I never repotted and was bad soil and more of a learning process. It was dank just low yields. The reason I switch to HPS is for the higher yields so I can smoke comfortably myself and help my family, and the CFLs just weren't going to cut it for my skill level I was at, and what I'm still at.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I did LST on a few of my ladies & liked the results! Have you ever did supercropping on any ?:
> Talking about yeild! That will give you 1 hell of a yeild bro!!


 I never tried supercroppping before just for because I was more comfortable with lsting.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

I hear that! I'm telling ya though. With alittle LST & supercrop + that HPS system will go a long ways, and you will see a huge differance yeild wise!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

A lot of growers don't bc they think it will mess there crop up. But I'm telling ya, I've "broke" stems, taped them up & they did great! Ran side ny side grows just to see the differance & the supercropped + LST'D one produced more of a yeild then say the other! I'm talking like 2 & half to 3 zips differance! 


AllDayToker said:


> I never tried supercroppping before just for because I was more comfortable with lsting.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that! I'm telling ya though. With alittle LST & supercrop + that HPS system will go a long ways, and you will see a huge differance yeild wise!


I'll have to try the LST/Supercrop combo then!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I was only getting 1/2 to 1 oz per plant with my CFL set-up. I never repotted and was bad soil and more of a learning process. It was dank just low yields. The reason I switch to HPS is for the higher yields so I can smoke comfortably myself and help my family, and the CFLs just weren't going to cut it for my skill level I was at, and what I'm still at.


I'm confident you could do better man, you just didn't give yourself a chance.
Check out my first attempt at CFL's.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/614769-my-first-indoor-cfl-grow.html


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> A lot of growers don't bc they think it will mess there crop up. But I'm telling ya, I've "broke" stems, taped them up & they did great! Ran side ny side grows just to see the differance & the supercropped + LST'D one produced more of a yeild then say the other! I'm talking like 2 & half to 3 zips differance!


Damn!! That's a huge difference.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I'll have to try the LST/Supercrop combo then!


I LST'd both the plants I have going now, and the Kush has 11 tops, and the Diesel, that I pinched a few branches because they were getting tall, was behind a little, but now has 15 tops.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sure you'll really like the results.. here's a pic to show you the basic way how to do it.. if ya didn't know.. 


AllDayToker said:


> I'll have to try the LST/Supercrop combo then!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'm confident you could do better man, you just didn't give yourself a chance.
> Check out my first attempt at CFL's.
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/614769-my-first-indoor-cfl-grow.html


You're root system in that first picture looks great, let alone the plant. I always struggle with rootbounding and seems like it really slows down my plants compared to other peoples plants.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> You're root system in that first picture looks great, let alone the plant. I always struggle with rootbounding and seems like it really slows down my plants compared to other peoples plants.


Thanks.
I have found that my root systems always go to the edge of the pot, but 5 gal. is plenty for me, since I've never had them reach the bottom, usually only 2/3 down.
Here's the roots from my two now, LOL.
.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks.
> I have found that my root systems always go to the edge of the pot, but 5 gal. is plenty for me, since I've never had them reach the bottom, usually only 2/3 down.
> Here's the roots from my two now, LOL.View attachment 2737574
> .
> View attachment 2737575


Seriously that's what I want my roots to look like, every time I repot mine are always at the bottom and I know why that's why I can't get my plants as big as other people. What's your secret? haha


----------



## hbbum (Jul 15, 2013)

Seen some amazing CFL grows, but all the maneuvering of the lights seems like a pain in the ass. I love the more hands off approach of HID + soil, it lets me go out of town for a few days and not need to worry about it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Well the title says it all. Since I've gotten more great people here to help I figured I'd make sure everyone sees where I am current at with a little more information. It says part one because I'm only posting a picture of my new seedling that sprouted today, True Blue Berry #3, a little later I'll be posting pictures of the rest of the group. Alright so this is TBB #3, just sprouted today so Day 1. First seed I started in FFOF, it's in a 4" x 4" square pot. I'm just going to transplant it in a week since I seem to always get root bound. It'll go into a 2g Smart Pot. Welcome to the world seedling!  Part 2 coming later tonight.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Seriously that's what I want my roots to look like, every time I repot mine are always at the bottom and I know why that's why I can't get my plants as big as other people. What's your secret? haha


I let mine dry out until the pot is really light, almost to the point when the plant will start wilting from lack of water, (Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it), then when I water, I water the WHOLE pot, all the way out to the edge.
Not just at the stem of the plant.
I don't feed anything until at least 20 days after sprouting, then it's just regular MG all purpose, or this time I'm trying Veg and Bloom from General Hydroponics.
I don't believe in all the fancy high dollar stuff that they sell to build roots, and don't think I need it really, LOL.
You can go to the site, and request a free sample, it will be a small tub, but enough to do a 1 plant grow just so you can try something different.
http://www.hydroponic-research.com/


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I let mine dry out until the pot is really light, almost to the point when the plant will start wilting from lack of water, (Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it), then when I water, I water the WHOLE pot, all the way out to the edge.
> Not just at the stem of the plant.
> I don't feed anything until at least 20 days after sprouting, then it's just regular MG all purpose, or this time I'm trying Veg and Bloom from General Hydroponics.
> I don't believe in all the fancy high dollar stuff that they sell to build roots, and don't think I need it really, LOL.
> ...


Yeah I probably water way more often then I should. I'll start trying to get a feel for my pots full and empty. I'll have to go check out the link see what's up.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Seen some amazing CFL grows, but all the maneuvering of the lights seems like a pain in the ass. I love the more hands off approach of HID + soil, it lets me go out of town for a few days and not need to worry about it.


I think I only moved my lights 3 or 4 times, because I would raise them quite a bit, then put my plant on a milk crate, then as she grew, a tote, then a box, then the floor, then move the lights and start over.
I didn't want any more holes in the walls than necessary.
Here's a couple pics.
.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I think I only moved my lights 3 or 4 times, because I would raise them quite a bit, then put my plant on a milk crate, then as she grew, a tote, then a box, then the floor, then move the lights and start over.
> I didn't want any more holes in the walls than necessary.
> Here's a couple pics.View attachment 2737687
> .
> View attachment 2737688


Bakatare, when I said I have seen some amazing CFL grows, yours is one of the ones that comes to mind off the bat.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright part 1 was me just posting the newest seedling, and my plans for it, and it's on day 1. Now I'll post pictures of the rest of plants with days old and plans. So first set of three pictures is Unknown #1, right now it's in a normal 2g pot, homemade soil mix. It is 17 days old from seed today. The second set of two pictures is True Blue Berry #2, again in a normal pot with homemade soil mix. It looks a little droopy, waiting for it to come around from the recent transplant. It is 15 days old from seed today. The last set of three pictures is Plato, it was started in pure peat moss and was recently transplanted into a 2g Smart Pot with FFOF. It is 9 days old from seed. My plan for all of these plants is to veg them to around 2ft, then transplant to 5g buckets with FFOF. I plan on lsting and supercropping as well. The temp ranges from 80-85f. I do not feed currently. The last picture is just a group shot of all four of my babies.


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 15, 2013)

bro my first indoor that was female i got 3/4 oz dry, now this is with 4 plants. i have a 2'x2'x4' box and at the end about 526 watts of cfl's. here's a link. i got a 3/4 oz bag, and if i hadn't cut one top early i might had had a oz. hell i would have been a happy camper for a oz from each plant. i bet the next one will be better. good luck.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/633692-second-indoor-grow.html




AllDayToker said:


> I was only getting 1/2 to 1 oz per plant with my CFL set-up. I never repotted and was bad soil and more of a learning process. It was dank just low yields. The reason I switch to HPS is for the higher yields so I can smoke comfortably myself and help my family, and the CFLs just weren't going to cut it for my skill level I was at, and what I'm still at.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright just to quit the CFL talk now this is for my HPS. Let's just say in this thread I crushed all my CFLs and they don't exist and I don't plan on going back to them so I'm not interested in how well you have all done with CFLs.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

What about LED? Couldn't resist. 

Anyway back to OP, what's up Allday? Bakatare asked me to swing by and take a look at what you got going on. I'm going to start reading up on your thread, after I grab a Scotch. Hope these guys are not giving you too much of a hard time.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> What about LED? Couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway back to OP, what's up Allday? Bakatare asked me to swing by and take a look at what you got going on. I'm going to start reading up on your thread, after I grab a Scotch. Hope these guys are not giving you too much of a hard time.


Thanks man. Yeah everyone has been a big help it's just one question got asked about my CFL history and the whole thread started switching on how I couldn't produce with CFLs and how much they all were and blah blah. After the third time someone saying something it got to me. Anyway yeah thanks for takin the time to help me out, been a pretty rough start. I'm personally a Whiskey man but I don't mind a good Scotch.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> bro my first indoor that was female i got 3/4 oz dry, now this is with 4 plants. i have a 2'x2'x4' box and at the end about 526 watts of cfl's. here's a link. i got a 3/4 oz bag, and if i hadn't cut one top early i might had had a oz. hell i would have been a happy camper for a oz from each plant. i bet the next one will be better. good luck.
> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/633692-second-indoor-grow.html


Haha! Hey Giggy. What up bro ?: hollar at me on my thread big dog! I love 2 hear bout anyones grow! Weither it be CFL'S, HPS,LEDS, whatever! Haha


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 15, 2013)

i was pointing out that you did better then i did, not for the cfl's. i'm changing to mh myself. chances are if i saw something that would help, then one of the other fellas would have already found it, so i'll give you my moral support. i'll sub up and watch. peace.





AllDayToker said:


> Alright just to quit the CFL talk now this is for my HPS. Let's just say in this thread I crushed all my CFLs and they don't exist and I don't plan on going back to them so I'm not interested in how well you have all done with CFLs.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, Allday. It looks like there off to a nice start. I will keep an eye on um, and let you know what I think. And keep in mind to checks out my ladies..  I'm running 37 strains now. So I 4 sure need everyones input!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> i was pointing out that you did better then i did, not for the cfl's. i changing to mh myself. chances are if i saw something that would help, then one of the other fellas would have already found it, so i'll give you my moral support. i'll sub up and watch. peace.


 It wasn't anything personal you just happen to be the person to set me off on a wee little rant lol. It's all good man and if we can help each other out all the better.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright all caught up. You are doing great, just keep on your toes and keep the pics coming. 

As long as it doesn't look like this, you're all good!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, Allday. It looks like there off to a nice start. I will keep an eye on um, and let you know what I think. And keep in mind to checks out my ladies..  I'm running 37 strains now. So I 4 sure need everyones input!


 Thanks bud. I thought I was on a rough start but that's reassuring. If you're growing 37 damn strains I'm defiantly coming over to check out your girls. You never know my college classes for plants could help, even if it was a year ago haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Alright all caught up. You are doing great, just keep on your toes and keep the pics coming.
> 
> As long as it doesn't look like this, you're all good!


haha thanks mane, good to hear that's for sure. It's funny I thought that was an actual picture of a previous plant of mine. I grew it from 12/12 in a giant pot and it never top 6inches for whatever reason, looks almost similar hahaha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha! I hear that! Yeah, I take everyones comments/ grow techniques & help to heart, and consider it all. Always up for people/other growers posting pics 4 me to see there grows on there! I just like seeing the ganja.  and comparing there's with mine! Haha! "Mines bigger".. na, j/k. You'll come to find out there a bunch of really helpfull growers on here though! I've made some super good friends on here myself, and have learned a lot myself.. 


AllDayToker said:


> Thanks bud. I thought I was on a rough start but that's reassuring. If you're growing 37 damn strains I'm defiantly coming over to check out your girls. You never know my college classes for plants could help, even if it was a year ago haha.


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 15, 2013)

none taken bro, i know these threads can get off topic quick.




AllDayToker said:


> It wasn't anything personal you just happen to be the person to set me off on a wee little rant lol. It's all good man and if we can help each other out all the better.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> haha thanks mane, good to hear that's for sure. It's funny I thought that was an actual picture of a previous plant of mine. I grew it from 12/12 in a giant pot and it never top 6inches for whatever reason, looks almost similar hahaha


If ya want a little background on that abomination, I think this is the thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/608593-how-much-longer.html


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2013)

You know I have seen these references to the infamous "Bmeat" for a while now. Never before seeing the actual pic, or the thread. My god. LoL. Talk about someone who follows 0 advice.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

And argues like hell too.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> You know I have seen these references to the infamous "Bmeat" for a while now. Never before seeing the actual pic, or the thread. My god. LoL. Talk about someone who follows 0 advice.


Hes incapable...I wonder who even dresses him in the AM.
Beech

ps.Love to see a debate between B and FInshaggy..Be Epic!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

How's things looking today bro?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> How's things looking today bro?


 Not horrible, looks like TBB #2 isn't going to make it, but Plato in the FFOF is really flourishing. Unknown #1 is looking a little droopier but I think it's just a little over watered from before, but still is coming along after it's bad hit on its transplant. And the new TBB #3 seedling is coming along great. I'll post some pictures in a bit I have to go search in the messy garage for some stuff.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Not horrible, looks like TBB #2 isn't going to make it, but Plato in the FFOF is really flourishing. Unknown #1 is looking a little droopier but I think it's just a little over watered from before, but still is coming along after it's bad hit on its transplant. And the new TBB #3 seedling is coming along great. I'll post some pictures in a bit I have to go search in the messy garage for some stuff.


A week and the ones in the FF will look alot better,just hang in there my Friend.
I know its hard after so many failed attempts and gets damn frustrating,But this time its gonna be a solid grow,I have no doubts!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 16, 2013)

The ones in FF already look better at the stage they are at compared to the others. I have a good feeling from this point on, I set a goal and I'm going to get it. Especially once I pick out some real seeds, way stoked.


SOMEBEECH said:


> A week and the ones in the FF will look alot better,just hang in there my Friend.
> I know its hard after so many failed attempts and gets damn frustrating,But this time its gonna be a solid grow,I have no doubts!
> Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I need some help picking out a strain to grow. To keep it simple I am looking for something really strong, high thc count, "one hitter quitter" type strain. I've been looking at OG13 from G13 Labs and Greenhouse Seeds Chemdog. I just want to make sure I get something strong enough for my tolerance and weight.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jul 16, 2013)

chemdog is my favorite strain, taste, smell, the effects... great strain


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 16, 2013)

Can you describe the high for me? And would you consider it like a one hit you'll be on your ass or one J you'll be on your ass?


FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> chemdog is my favorite strain, taste, smell, the effects... great strain


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 16, 2013)

I have heard so much bad stuff about GreenHouse Seeds, they make good movies and market well but I have heard really bad things about their gear. But on the flip side of that they are cheap, so if you have the space and time run em till you find something great. If you don't have the time and space I would go with another breeder. As for a 1 hitter strain I have no idea  

The one hitter quitter is gonna be all personal tolerance what gets me alright in a bowl might wreck you in 1 hit. It's hard to say. OG's are probably a good choice, maybe some diesel mixes. I know there is at least 1 journal on here about SickMeds Williams Wonder which is claimed to be a 1 hitter, the guy did an awesome guide should check it out. He also grew out their green Crack. I believe it was Jogro. (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/585422-sickmeds-williams-wonder-grow-journal.html found it ) I'd look through peoples grow/smoke reports but also take it with a grain of salt as the tolerance levels of the individual would probably be different.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 16, 2013)

So pretty much Unknown #1 is making a comeback from it's transplant. True Blueberry #2 seems like it's dying. Plato is doing great in the FFOF and Smart Pot. True Blueberry #3 is two days old still and hasn't shown much. Here are the pictures in order of how I just talked about them.


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 17, 2013)

i myself would like to try dutch passion orange bud, and mazar. don't know about it being one hitter, but from everything i have heard about them, i just got to try. i bet you look into something like white rhino or white widow, you might find what your looking for. best of luck to you.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 17, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> i myself would like to try dutch passion orange bud, and mazar. don't know about it being one hitter, but from everything i have heard about them, i just got to try. i bet you look into something like white rhino or white widow, you might find what your looking for. best of luck to you.


 I've heard a lot about Mazar and it being a very potent high, but never tried it myself. White Widow was always a favorite strain of mine growing up but now it's lower on my list. I decided to try out G13 Labs OG13. It's suppose to be a powerful, and possibly a one hitter, but I might not get these for a few weeks so I'll have to be happy with what I have haha.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah #1 did bounced back with nice new growth. 

#2 is sad, hard to diagnose over the Internet, but mine looked that way because my soil was too wet and not letting the roots get air. Put your finger down deep and see how wet it is 4-5 inches down. 

Rest are coming along. Keep at it, check in later.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah #1 did bounced back with nice new growth.
> 
> #2 is sad, hard to diagnose over the Internet, but mine looked that way because my soil was too wet and not letting the roots get air. Put your finger down deep and see how wet it is 4-5 inches down.
> 
> Rest are coming along. Keep at it, check in later.


 Thanks. I let the soil get close to bone dry and just recently gave it a full watering yesterday or today. It's been like this for awhile and I swear I remember this seed from CFLs and it was bad too. I got that TBB #3 just started so that'll be those seeds last shot. Mostly happy about that Plato plant, has been growing healthy since it popped and has nice big wide leaves so far.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 17, 2013)

Speaking of TBB #2 doing so bad, I just checked on here and now it's leaves are starting to crisp up like some lower leaves did on my Unknown #1 after the transplant. TBB #2 has seemed to completely stopped growing and is getting worse, hasn't bounced back, it's getting trashed. I had a seed pop two days ago of the same strain, if it does equally as bad I'm just throwing the rest of the seeds out and quit wasting my time. So now I'll be down to two plants so I need to start some more. Since this Plato seed has been doing so well and is showing great growth since day one, and showed no back throw backs from transplant. I'm going to start some more of those tomorrow, get them germinated. Hopefully they do just as well.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Woke up this morning with my bulb burnt out, no where around my area sells them. I think I'm just going to hold this thing back awhile, I have no money and I can't keep spending others.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

I threw the 4x 68w CFLs on them just now, plus one of them is pretty much too far away to make a difference probably so I rather say 3 1/2. They lost about 4-5 hours of the 600w this morning. I'll just have to order another cheap bulb when I can. I swear the Ganja Gods don't want me to have puff to smoke, or he wants to crush me before I get any. Great way to start the day, especially with no puff to calm the nerves.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I threw the 4x 68w CFLs on them just now, plus one of them is pretty much too far away to make a difference probably so I rather say 3 1/2. They lost about 4-5 hours of the 600w this morning. I'll just have to order another cheap bulb when I can. I swear the Ganja Gods don't want me to have puff to smoke, or he wants to crush me before I get any. Great way to start the day, especially with no puff to calm the nerves.


If you mean your bulbs are too far away from the plant, and you can't move them, raise your plant on top of a box or something.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you mean your bulbs are too far away from the plant, and you can't move them, raise your plant on top of a box or something.


It's just the way my CFL fixture I made is, the spacing between the sockets. And I only have two Y-splitters. I'll post a picture and show you what I mean.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you mean your bulbs are too far away from the plant, and you can't move them, raise your plant on top of a box or something.


 See how that bulb is clear to the right, that's the one I'm talking about.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Woke up this morning with my bulb burnt out, no where around my area sells them. I think I'm just going to hold this thing back awhile, I have no money and I can't keep spending others.


doesn't the bulb have warranty? I would call for a replacement.
Looks like a htg setup I could be wrong but they usually replace things quick. Good luck on the rest of the grow


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> See how that bulb is clear to the right, that's the one I'm talking about.


I wouldn't worry too much about that single bulb off to the right for now, just raise the plants up CLOSE to your CFL's and that should hold you over for a short while until you can get a replacement bulb.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> doesn't the bulb have warranty? I would call for a replacement.
> Looks like a htg setup I could be wrong but they usually replace things quick. Good luck on the rest of the grow


 To be honest I ordered the kit about a year ago, probably longer, and just started using it so the warranty is out of the question. It's actually some kind of off brand type company not HTG, so that puts me in more doubt of getting it replaced for free. That's probably why the bulb shot out so quick after few weeks of running, could just be old.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that single bulb off to the right for now, just raise the plants up CLOSE to your CFL's and that should hold you over for a short while until you can get a replacement bulb.


Yeah that's why I was saying I didn't know about how far that bulb was if it was worth it. Ok thanks, hopefully my plants and I will survive this.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah that's why I was saying I didn't know about how far that bulb was if it was worth it. Ok thanks, hopefully my plants and I will survive this.


Just those 3 bulbs aren't enough to veg with, but they'll be OK for a few days to keep them from turning or dying on you.
It will work out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah they should do okay until you can get some more CFLs and your hps bulb.
You might want to get a digital bulb if you have a digital ballast so the bulb can last a bit longer.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Just those 3 bulbs aren't enough to veg with, but they'll be OK for a few days to keep them from turning or dying on you.
> It will work out.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah they should do okay until you can get some more CFLs and your hps bulb.
> You might want to get a digital bulb if you have a digital ballast so the bulb can last a bit longer.


 Yeah I defiantly didn't plan on vegging with them, just need to keep them alive for a couple days at least. And the bulb I had and the bulb I'm getting are both digital, not getting any more CFLs haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Well as much as I hate my parents giving me so much lately, but "your our son and we take care of you." I hope I'm just as great as parents as they are. Point of that little rant is they came to the rescue and got me what they could one-day shipped. I got two cheaper 600w bulbs, until I can use buy a most expensive one myself, one-day shipped so hopefully they'll be here tomorrow. P.S. And to further lighten the mood, I'll be posting a couple pics here in a bit of Plato and Unknown #1, they really pop under these CFLs.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well as much as I hate my parents giving me so much lately, but "your our son and we take care of you." I hope I'm just as great as parents as they are. Point of that little rant is they came to the rescue and got me what they could one-day shipped. I got two cheaper 600w bulbs, until I can use buy a most expensive one myself, one-day shipped so hopefully they'll be here tomorrow.


That's cool man!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

Well since today had such a bad start, and being even worse that I'm out puff. I decided to snap some pictures of my plants under their temporary CFL lights, and you can sure get a great picture under CFLs. It kind of made my day a little better so I'll post the picture, see what you guys think. Unknown #1 is Day 20, almost week 3, and Plato is Day 11.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Moving right along!


----------



## hbbum (Jul 18, 2013)

They look great, and if you are going to lose a bulb you are lucky it happened when they are still so young.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 18, 2013)

hbbum said:


> They look great, and if you are going to lose a bulb you are lucky it happened when they are still so young.


Very true.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/4984/LU0600-0600T15.html 26.67 for a 600 This is where and the same brand I use,I replace every yr.Always have a backup when you finish this grow,it would be the first thing i ordered.
Beech







I like this one So far..... will know more when the 5 blades come.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/4984/LU0600-0600T15.html 26.67 for a 600 This is where and the same brand I use,I replace every yr.Always have a backup when you finish this grow,it would be the first thing i ordered.
> Beech
> 
> 
> ...


Alright I'll save that link and use it next time, this time I just ordered two cheaper ones from amazon so I will have a back up this time around. Overnighted them too so they should be here anytime now. Yeah that Plato plant has just been doing great since it sprouted, I have 5 more seeds of it, planned on planting all of them yesterday but then my light went out and I got distracted.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 19, 2013)

Also,If you ever wanna go to a 1k you can buy a 1k ballast kit for 92bucks I think thats what I payed,and just use the other cords.
Then buy the 1k bulb,thats what I did when I upgraded my 600s to 1000s.

Was at 90,000 lumens per now 130,000 per big difference tho in the amount of heat!!!
But for me it was money well spent.I get buds so damn hard hurts to breakem down,So I bought grinder at the corner store LOL
Works great tho.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Also,If you ever wanna go to a 1k you can buy a 1k ballast kit for 92bucks I think thats what I payed,and just use the other cords.
> Then buy the 1k bulb,thats what I did when I upgraded my 600s to 1000s.
> 
> Was at 90,000 lumens per now 130,000 per big difference tho in the amount of heat!!!
> ...


Well that's good to know. I'm sure it might not be for a few grows and until I get can intake but will defiantly upgrade sooner then later. I want big dense buds.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

I managed to keep my young seedlings alive under CFLs until my new HPS bulbs came in that I ordered yesterday. Now things can hopefully go smoother from here on out. Time to celebrate with some Whiskey! (And of course pictures)


----------



## Javadog (Jul 19, 2013)

Good news. Good luck with the ladies.

JD

P.S. Link saved Beech.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

So since my plan is all settled out and everything is running smooth, I'm going to cut back to weekly pics, instead of some every few days. The first plant to hit a solid week is Unknown #1, it's 3 weeks old today.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

See that Six finger leaf in that last picture. Bagseed for ya lol.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So since my plan is all settled out and everything is running smooth, I'm going to cut back to weekly pics, instead of some every few days. The first plant to hit a solid week is Unknown #1, it's 3 weeks old today.


Second and third pics looking kinda dry there man.
Is it close to your watering time?
Do you have any perlite mixed in?
I don't see any, but it doesn't look like it's hurting you yet.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Second and third pics looking kinda dry there man.
> Is it close to your watering time?
> Do you have any perlite mixed in?
> I don't see any, but it doesn't look like it's hurting you yet.


This is the strain that's in my homemade mix and sadly I didn't put anything to help with drainage so the soil stays wet for longer. Towards the middle and bottom is still pretty damp. I know the those 2$ moister meters are crap but they give me an idea besides feeling the pot when they are dry and when they are full after watering. Anyway I don't think it would need water for a couple days or so but it could be the tap roots closer to the top making it show that. I could do a spray down around the stem to make sure those roots gets watered between actual watering if that's the case. If you think it's something.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

No, they look OK, not wilting or anything, I was just mentioning the color of the soil was light like it was dry.
Looks like you're doing a good job judging when to water.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No, they look OK, not wilting or anything, I was just mentioning the color of the soil was light like it was dry.
> Looks like you're doing a good job judging when to water.


 Oooohh. Ok. Yeah when they were under the CFLs I haven't water for awhile and I thought I might run into root rot and had my fan running towards the medium more. So that could be the reason why it looks so dry on the top.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 20, 2013)

This one Im really interested in,love those sharp looking blades.
You might of really found something in this one!!!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> This one Im really interested in,love those sharp looking blades.
> You might of really found something in this one!!!
> Beech


Thanks! Yeah I hoping I found something good haha.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice structure too. Good dense branching.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 20, 2013)

So the broad, stinky, dark green leafed "Plato" plant hit it's 2 week mark in veg. Healthy and happy, it needs watered but waiting until tomorrow morning to do it, so it's a little droopy.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So the broad, stinky, dark green leafed "Plato" plant hit it's 2 week mark in veg. Healthy and happy, it needs watered but waiting until tomorrow morning to do it, so it's a little droopy.


Soil looks plenty dry, and if she's already wilted, why wait?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Soil looks plenty dry, and if she's already wilted, why wait?


 I always thought it wasn't good to water before the lights go out. Does it not matter?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I always thought it wasn't good to water before the lights go out. Does it not matter?


IDK, maybe some will say yes, but I know I'm not the only one that waters when they want it, regardless of lights just came on, or lights about to go off.
You don't want to spray, drip or mist at hottest time of direct sun, or when your lights are on if you run something strong, if that's what you're thinking.
With strong light, water droplets can act like tiny magnifying glasses and burn.
That's why new car wax formulas no longer bead up, they sheen off.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK, maybe some will say yes, but I know I'm not the only one that waters when they want it, regardless of lights just came on, or lights about to go off.
> You don't want to spray, drip or mist at hottest time of direct sun, or when your lights are on if you run something strong, if that's what you're thinking.
> With strong light, water droplets can act like tiny magnifying glasses and burn.
> That's why new car wax formulas no longer bead up, they sheen off.


 Yeah I know about the droplets burning and stuff but never knew that about 
car wax but it makes sense. Well screw it I'll water it right now lol.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I know about the droplets burning and stuff but never knew that about
> car wax but it makes sense. Well screw it I'll water it right now lol.


Whatever your preference is man, but I've done that before, lifted my pot, and said 'I will water when I get home', then get home 4 hours later, start doing something, and if it isn't 10 hours later by the time I remember again............


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Whatever your preference is man, but I've done that before, lifted my pot, and said 'I will water when I get home', then get home 4 hours later, start doing something, and if it isn't 10 hours later by the time I remember again............


 Haha yeah I've done that before. Well they are watered so it's all good for now.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I water whenever I want to, I don't worry about whether my lights just came on or have been on for 5 hours. I have not noticed any adverse effects. 

The only thing I do is try and stagger my watering a little bit. I'll do my two younger plants one day the next I will one of the bigger ones and the next another etc. etc. keeps humidity down in the cab a little and stops the room from smelling like soaking wet dirt like it tends to do when I water all at once.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah I water whenever I want to, I don't worry about whether my lights just came on or have been on for 5 hours. I have not noticed any adverse effects.
> 
> The only thing I do is try and stagger my watering a little bit. I'll do my two younger plants one day the next I will one of the bigger ones and the next another etc. etc. keeps humidity down in the cab a little and stops the room from smelling like soaking wet dirt like it tends to do when I water all at once.


 That's good to know about the humidity, I never really thought about it. I actually enjoy the smell of wet dirt so I don't want that haha.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK, maybe some will say yes, but I know I'm not the only one that waters when they want it, regardless of lights just came on, or lights about to go off.
> You don't want to spray, drip or mist at hottest time of direct sun, or when your lights are on if you run something strong, if that's what you're thinking.
> With strong light, water droplets can act like tiny magnifying glasses and burn.
> That's why new car wax formulas no longer bead up, they sheen off.


I also water when they need it, I just make sure to only water the soil and not get any on the leaves. It does increase the RH some, but I actually think the roots like it when I give them a little watering a couple hours before lights out.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I woke up this morning, started loading some bowls. I was able to get some puff a few days ago that'll only last me a few days, but it's sooo good. Anyway when I was done smokin some bong and vape bowls and was really bakey, I got bored and didn't want to start my day yet, figured I snap a family shot. Got the two doing great, I got one TBB seedling growing but will probably just trash it. And I started four more Plato seeds, the same smaller plant you see on the right that's darker green.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 22, 2013)

My last post I said I was going to just trash the TBB seed since it's the third time trying to grow it and it keeps doing awful. Then I didn't want to just trash it and decided to try to different homemade soil mix, no wasting good soil on experiments, and repotted in a 2g smartpot. Maybe it'll do something, but it'll probably just dye like the rest.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

Dude I wouldnt trash a thing,If I was in your shoes,Way to early to tell anything.
Im,Like a prepper with my damn erb..meds I always have bare min.of 5-7 strains
cured.

Ive got some SSH thats got almost a yr Cure!!Some Bigbud with 6months Cure.MK/ultra,Sage,Ak-48,and some Kushes,Forgot the Kandy Kush.
And of course the Shorelines!!
Its like fine wine gets better every month,It seems!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dude I wouldnt trash a thing,If I was in your shoes,Way to early to tell anything.
> Im,Like a prepper with my damn erb..meds I always have bare min.of 5-7 strains
> cured.
> 
> ...


Oh I understand the curing and comparison to wine, but I have the exact opposite reason to keep strains, I need some damn smoke. Tried of rationing and barely getting my medicated because I have to make it last so I'm like taking 1/4 to 1/2 doses haha. If I had you're collection I'd be in heaven


----------



## hbbum (Jul 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dude I wouldnt trash a thing,If I was in your shoes,Way to early to tell anything.
> Im,Like a prepper with my damn erb..meds I always have bare min.of 5-7 strains
> cured.
> 
> ...


Beech, the Doomsday Toker


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

You need to start setting up a clone station,Vegg station.
Takes a long time to get things dialed in,but when done,no more buying
will be needed!!
Beech





AllDayToker said:


> Oh I understand the curing and comparison to wine, but I have the exact opposite reason to keep strains, I need some damn smoke. Tried of rationing and barely getting my medicated because I have to make it last so I'm like taking 1/4 to 1/2 doses haha. If I had you're collection I'd be in heaven


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dude I wouldnt trash a thing,If I was in your shoes,Way to early to tell anything.
> Im,Like a prepper with my damn erb..meds I always have bare min.of 5-7 strains
> cured.
> 
> ...


Again, I like your Shoreline pic.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

Beech


----------



## Achieve2013 (Jul 23, 2013)

wow man looks like some rough shits going on. sorry bro. i just started my first 600 also. well first ever grow. well im definately gona keep an eye on you, dont give up! oh yea im on like day 3 veg, come check them out when you can!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Beech


 Oh damn, haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2013)

Achieve2013 said:


> wow man looks like some rough shits going on. sorry bro. i just started my first 600 also. well first ever grow. well im definately gona keep an eye on you, dont give up! oh yea im on like day 3 veg, come check them out when you can!


Yeah it was a rough start but I got plenty of help and reassurance to get me to a more steady place. I had a learning curve to push through from CFLs and HPSs, but no way I'm giving up now, things are actually looking up lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I moved the lights up from 16-17 inches away to 24-25 inches away. My plan was to start flowering at 2 feet and seeing how both plants are going to take probably more then 2months to veg to that point, I need to stretch them out a little more. They are at 2 and 3 weeks and I was hoping to start flowering in the next two to three weeks, so we will see.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 23, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I moved the lights up from 16-17 inches away to 24-25 inches away. My plan was to start flowering at 2 feet and seeing how both plants are going to take probably more then 2months to veg to that point, I need to stretch them out a little more. They are at 2 and 3 weeks and I was hoping to start flowering in the next two to three weeks, so we will see.


IMO,3 more weeks you will be where ya wanna be.......remember this is not a cfl vegg and using a 600hid compared to Cfls is like going from Gas to a Nitrous Oxide boost! LOL
There still recovering from the transpalnt,and will take off anyday! 
Also, Id like to say give them a good wash with just plain ole water, rain water works great and they love a bath as much as you,just dont do it when the lights are on, I do it Rt after the lights go off. 
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 23, 2013)

Great, that's what I'm hoping. I need some green asap. Yeah I'm waiting for that day that they just start booming. I'll make sure to give them a good spray down after the lights go out!


SOMEBEECH said:


> IMO,3 more weeks you will be where ya wanna be.......remember this is not a cfl vegg and using a 600hid compared to Cfls is like going from Gas to a Nitrous Oxide boost! LOL
> There still recovering from the transpalnt,and will take off anyday!
> Also, Id like to say give them a good wash with just plain ole water, rain water works great and they love a bath as much as you,just dont do it when the lights are on, I do it Rt after the lights go off.
> Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

amgprb said:


> I cant tell for sure, but is that your digital ballest INSIDE the grow room? If so, I highly recomend moving it OUTSIDE of your tent/cab. You dont want to risk it getting wet/humid and more importantly, it will give out quite a bit if heat.
> 
> Other then that, looks to be a great setup. Good luck with your journy


I keep mine screwed to the window sill under my AC. it's got an internal fan and seems to stay ALOT cooler there.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh I ended up just moving the ballast to the other room outside the closest. Was quick and easy I just didn't know about the ballast being a problem in the grow area. Too be honest I could of just left it in there, or like you said put it somewhere cool, and got away with it with no issues, but it's nice not having it bulking up the grow area. I like clean looks but I don't try very hard, notice the old red carpet and blue colored brick walls. My bedroom and different tones of grey and black, modern look, with wood floors, but the closest stayed haha.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

I started in a closet 5'x2' 3 years ago.....I'm FINALLY buying a tent. I never had the room for it so then I moved(and the place sucked) and now I just moved again and FINALLY have the room and lights for what I want. It's a cheapo EBAY tent 8'x4'x6' for 145. free shipping. haha CHEAP. I'm just wasting SO MUCH LIGHT without walls. I just got a $100 400w mh/hps setup off ebay too to add to my current 400w hps. so i'll be glowing bright soon. What you got going right now?? I'm working with HSO Blue Dream, Green House Seeds Trainwreck, DinaFem Blue Thai, Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy, and 4 Black Creek Gardens SPYDER auto(reg). gonna store some pollen for future breeding..... and all the non auto's will be mothers(they are babies right now, blue dream is about ready.)


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I started in a closet 5'x2' 3 years ago.....I'm FINALLY buying a tent. I never had the room for it so then I moved(and the place sucked) and now I just moved again and FINALLY have the room and lights for what I want. It's a cheapo EBAY tent 8'x4'x6' for 145. free shipping. haha CHEAP. I'm just wasting SO MUCH LIGHT without walls. I just got a $100 400w mh/hps setup off ebay too to add to my current 400w hps. so i'll be glowing bright soon. What you got going right now?? I'm working with HSO Blue Dream, Green House Seeds Trainwreck, DinaFem Blue Thai, Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy, and 4 Black Creek Gardens SPYDER auto(reg). gonna store some pollen for future breeding..... and all the non auto's will be mothers(they are babies right now, blue dream is about ready.)


 I started very small, trying to hide it from my parents in a 2x2 foot area growing bagseed 12/12 from seed, progressively got bigger but plants never did, just got more of em. Always did 12/12 from seed, always bag seed. Got my chance with a real seed, Green Poison from Sweet seeds, super dank plant, but it was in horrible conditions. Finally I got the area so I can al least veg and flower in an area that has about 5-6feet in usable height and a few feet and depth and about 5-6 feet in length, my closest lol. :::: I currently am running a 600w hps for the first time running two bagseed plants, one completely unknown and the other called "plato." Been vegging one for little over 2 weeks and the other little over 3 weeks, trying to start 4 more "plato" seeds since I notice decent genetics. I'm hoping to get seeds from SOS in the next couple months to start getting some real stuff going. I'm doing everything right besides intake and good beans to start with. I got everything else, compare to my CFL grows I should blow this out of the water, it's always been potent I've just always had trouble with odd structure genetics in seeds and small yields.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

in the end it is worth the money to buy seeds. better qualities and yields. just better genetics in general. I still got a couple dozen SXI(unknown sativa x unknown indica bag seed) that I plan to grow a few with each NEW grow. once I decide what I want to clone and keep around and what I don't i'll know if I have any room for them. I JUST got a MH 400w, I've used CFL for veg for 3 years now. just stretchy growth issues. nothing much more than that. now i'm short stacked with the 400w so I should get some bushes going pretty soon. once I get the tent in the next week or so, i'll be running MH and HPS. with the reflectors being so lite i'm thinking i'll rotate them every other day or so to get and even flow of lights and growth.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 24, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Oh damn, haha.


Save to send out for Christmas cards?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 24, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Great, that's what I'm hoping. I need some green asap. Yeah I'm waiting for that day that they just start booming. I'll make sure to give them a good spray down after the lights go out!


Follow my thread in the outdoor section man, I'm fighting the constant rain here.
Luckily I haven't needed to feed nearly as much as when they were vegging.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> in the end it is worth the money to buy seeds. better qualities and yields. just better genetics in general. I still got a couple dozen SXI(unknown sativa x unknown indica bag seed) that I plan to grow a few with each NEW grow. once I decide what I want to clone and keep around and what I don't i'll know if I have any room for them. I JUST got a MH 400w, I've used CFL for veg for 3 years now. just stretchy growth issues. nothing much more than that. now i'm short stacked with the 400w so I should get some bushes going pretty soon. once I get the tent in the next week or so, i'll be running MH and HPS. with the reflectors being so lite i'm thinking i'll rotate them every other day or so to get and even flow of lights and growth.


I kinda agree, but kinda don't.........
Try some bagseed, and get your general technique down, THEN buy a couple seeds, and do them one by one.
That's my suggestion.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I kinda agree, but kinda don't.........
> Try some bagseed, and get your general technique down, THEN buy a couple seeds, and do them one by one.
> That's my suggestion.


oh for sure.... I actually did bag seed and then bag seed and then bag seed and then bought a single clone to try "true" genetics
then I made my first purchase on the tude, but only bought 1 of each thing I wanted. that way I could try a bunch of different sativa, indica, hybrids.Personally I don't think I will grow any more sativa dom unless it's auto(too stretchy, although I was using CFL)


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 24, 2013)

Just off topic of my grow. This buddy of mine brings his friend over, he has a huge fit about the exact about we are smoking each first of all. So I'm so like ok whatever it's cool I'm feeling good already so I don't care. Then they tell me they have been fking up all day because they are on Xanax, which I don't appreciate. So I mention to my friend and his buddy "hey be careful with this piece we are using because it cost me over $400" and his friend was just like blah blah wtf I'll be careful. Then after he took a few hits he stood up with a bunch of cat hair on the bottom of his shorts. I'm use to this I grew up with cats my whole life it's cat hair. He flips and is like "dude these are $60 American eagle shorts. And saying how I take my cannabis too seriously and how he should kick my cat" for him sitting in her spot and she obviously sheds. I'm just thinking "Why the fk is my friend hanging out with this city boy kid that's obviously barely out of high school. *Plus I wasted a bunch of my smoke that I rarely get and savor when I have it and I don't harvest till estimated mid to late October.* I'm just really pissed and anxiety risen by this whole thing. From this one stupid little kid. Having a stern talking to my "friend" tomorrow.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 24, 2013)

there's a sign above my front door. "If you want to bitch, Don't fucking come in." my family loves it. hahahaha


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I keep mine screwed to the window sill under my AC. it's got an internal fan and seems to stay ALOT cooler there.


Is it a Window A/C?
If so hope it dont freeze up or the drain gets stopped up,Might get wet if it does........
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Just off topic of my grow. This buddy of mine brings his friend over, he has a huge fit about the exact about we are smoking each first of all. So I'm so like ok whatever it's cool I'm feeling good already so I don't care. Then they tell me they have been fking up all day because they are on Xanax, which I don't appreciate. So I mention to my friend and his buddy "hey be careful with this piece we are using because it cost me over $400" and his friend was just like blah blah wtf I'll be careful. Then after he took a few hits he stood up with a bunch of cat hair on the bottom of his shorts. I'm use to this I grew up with cats my whole life it's cat hair. He flips and is like "dude these are $60 American eagle shorts. And saying how I take my cannabis too seriously and how he should kick my cat" for him sitting in her spot and she obviously sheds. I'm just thinking "Why the fk is my friend hanging out with this city boy kid that's obviously barely out of high school. *Plus I wasted a bunch of my smoke that I rarely get and savor when I have it and I don't harvest till estimated mid to late October.* I'm just really pissed and anxiety risen by this whole thing. From this one stupid little kid. Having a stern talking to my "friend" tomorrow.


Damn,You broke rule 1 No one for sure Kids need to know your growing.Ie. Kid gets popped with the Xanax,Tells on you gets lesser charge,He's out now and your IN.
Beech


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2013)

Friends of friends are the worst  I have been in this situation, granted it was before I was growing thank god. I don't hold back though, my house is my house if you act like an ass I'll throw your ass out, manners don't exist for me in my own house, but others better have a bunch of em , you piss me off you know.

The best is the shocked face, apparently people think it's OK to go to others houses and act a fool, and apparently they don't get called out on it very much cause when you do call em out on being a punk and a little shit disturber they get all 5 year old kid on your ass with puppy dog eyes.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

I need to make myself one of those haha. Love it!


SxIstew said:


> there's a sign above my front door. "If you want to bitch, Don't fucking come in." my family loves it. hahahaha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Damn,You broke rule 1 No one for sure Kids need to know your growing.Ie. Kid gets popped with the Xanax,Tells on you gets lesser charge,He's out now and your IN.
> Beech


 Oh don't worry we were smoking in our spare bedroom, that growing is in my room, they have as much idea as my neighbor  I just know after last night how his friend was acting and him himself, I won't be seeing much of them anymore. Don't worry no rule breaking I'm pretty cautious about letting people over, we never go in my room, or it's when lights are off. I never liked people are on them or trying to get high off Xanax, zombies.... it's stupid. I've lost a lot of friends from them damn scripts.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

I know right, it's like "How does someone I hang out with hang out with some like that?" I'm just glad they don't know about my grow, because his friend looked like a kid that would pull that sneaky shit and flipping me, but now he's out of my life and he didn't see a thing  Oh and when they calm down and realize how stupid they were and still is just like "No I'm still pissed." Like c'mon? 


Mr.Head said:


> Friends of friends are the worst  I have been in this situation, granted it was before I was growing thank god. I don't hold back though, my house is my house if you act like an ass I'll throw your ass out, manners don't exist for me in my own house, but others better have a bunch of em , you piss me off you know.
> 
> The best is the shocked face, apparently people think it's OK to go to others houses and act a fool, and apparently they don't get called out on it very much cause when you do call em out on being a punk and a little shit disturber they get all 5 year old kid on your ass with puppy dog eyes.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

Good morning everyone!! Well to get back on topic after my rant. I planted 4 "Plato" seeds about two days ago and three have popped, not sure what's up with the forth. So day 1 for those, hopefully they turn out like the Plato plant I got going now. I'll be posting pictures a bit later of everyone , they're doing great. Need to get my wake n bake in first though!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

Here are the new Plato babies, they all are sprouted now, day 1. The 2nd, 3rd, and 4th pictures are of Unknown #1, the last two are pictures of the original Plato plant.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Is it a Window A/C?
> If so hope it dont freeze up or the drain gets stopped up,Might get wet if it does........
> Beech


yes beech window AC however the blower shoots air UP and it's below the AC. so it is not in direct contact with cold air. also it's the teeny tiny 5000 for my small ass 18" window. I have a towel wrapped around it(I'm too cheap for AC Foam) to block any escaping air but also to prevent any wetness from getting to the ballast. Appreciate the concern there good sir. I may now move it, and screw it to the wall directly below another window NEAR the AC hahaha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

Any input?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 25, 2013)

no sex organs yet? sorry if you already said it but How old are the bigger ones again?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> no sex organs yet? sorry if you already said it but How old are the bigger ones again?


 Haven't seen any signs of sex yet. The taller one called "Unknown" is on week 3 veg, and "Plato" the shorter wider one, is on week 2 of veg.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 25, 2013)

k. sometime soon the taller one will start to show sex. look at the THIRD node from the top, maybe the second. but that is usually where ALL of mine have started. they will progressively pop out everywhere but the first few will show up near the top of the plant before they do on the bottom.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> yes beech window AC however the blower shoots air UP and it's below the AC. so it is not in direct contact with cold air. also it's the teeny tiny 5000 for my small ass 18" window. I have a towel wrapped around it(I'm too cheap for AC Foam) to block any escaping air but also to prevent any wetness from getting to the ballast. Appreciate the concern there good sir. I may now move it, and screw it to the wall directly below another window NEAR the AC hahaha


If it does freeze there's really no way to tell where the condensation is gonna go,If you could, I would still move it off to oneside.
Mine froze up, and if I would had it directly under it,the ballast.... It woulda or coulda Fried it.
Iv'e since got one on wheels the kind that has the dryer vent hose for the heat from the condenser coil 24kBTUs =2 tons. Rule of thumb on A/C and sizing is 400sqft per ton,a ton is 12kBTUs,on a well insulated space.Cheaper,also to run a 220v vs a 110v the 110s draw more current.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> k. sometime soon the taller one will start to show sex. look at the THIRD node from the top, maybe the second. but that is usually where ALL of mine have started. they will progressively pop out everywhere but the first few will show up near the top of the plant before they do on the bottom.


 Alright, sounds good. I'll be looking out. My plan was to veg them till 2ft but it is just taking them forever to get to that point.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

If this is a F id be willing to bet its gonna be some fire.
Id take a cut from it now and clone it...... 7-10 Days it should be rooted,then put under a small CFL on 12/12.
In 2 weeks should show signs of sex.

Has good characteristics of a indica,tight nodes,and close branching.
Wish I had a plato bean I really like he way its growing!! 

Im not a fan of the put the hole plant on 12/12 then back to your veggin hrs,IMHO.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright, sounds good. I'll be looking out. My plan was to veg them till 2ft but it is just taking them forever to get to that point.


Damn, you need to work on your patience LOL,It should be growing 1/2 to 1" a day,Soon!





Seems to doing great how old now?And the RH of the room.Bet the RH is low.See little signs of Transperation.Not that bad tho.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If this is a F id be willing to bet its gonna be some fire.
> Id take a cut from it now and clone it...... 7-10 Days it should be rooted,then put under a small CFL on 12/12.
> In 2 weeks should show signs of sex.
> 
> ...


Well that's good to hear. I'll look around and see what I can use for a clone chamber, and where I can setup a 12/12 area. I already got the cubes and rooting compound. Yeah I love how that Plato plant is growing, but the secondary growth on the Unknown one is making me hope for a lot of good tops. Glad to see you still want to help.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If it does freeze there's really no way to tell where the condensation is gonna go,If you could, I would still move it off to oneside.
> Mine froze up, and if I would had it directly under it,the ballast.... It woulda or coulda Fried it.
> Iv'e since got one on wheels the kind that has the dryer vent hose for the heat from the condenser coil 24kBTUs =2 tons. Rule of thumb on A/C and sizing is 400sqft per ton,a ton is 12kBTUs,on a well insulated space.Cheaper,also to run a 220v vs a 110v the 110s draw more current.
> Beech


220v for the ballast or the ac? I got both on separate breakers in the same room currently both are 120v grounded. I knew the smaller AC's cost more to run and that's why that one is on a lower setting it's a small mini window 5k. was just put in actually because I had 2 weeks of 90+ outside. also another question on the AC sizing you refer to. is that so high because of the heat lights and other equipment put off? it's fairly cool in that room outside of the actual grow space I have an osc fan blowing across the tops and towards the bulb to keep it cool. it's around 80 at grow level WITHIN the lit area. I bought a tent today online. basically to REDUCE rapid air temp differences. i'll keep the main room cool with hot air exhausting DIRECTLY outside and cool air pulling in from the bottom. I'm not worried about the smell currently because of my area.(lots of skunks, dumpsters, and skunky smelling plants in the neighborhood behind me.) once I think it is becoming STRONG i'll invest in carbon and intake/exhaust fans instead of just a couple blowers. 

ADT- top them before flower. I don't have the lights you do and only had one 400 before I got the new set up I was practicing with FIMing and well it worked a little TOO well for me. they really grow a hell of a lot faster(well mine did anyway) they took 3 months to get to 3' tall in 3gallon grow bags of CocoGro. but they were FULL. I took 60+ cuts from them(I fuckin sucked at cloning since only 1 survived without stem rot) and they were still huge. maybe you want to try that? or look into it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Damn, you need to work on your patience LOL,It should be growing 1/2 to 1" a day,Soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm a little impatient haha. That one in the picture "Unknown" is on week 3 hitting week 4 in a few days, and Plato, the smaller, bushy one is on week 2 hitting week 3 in a few days. The rH is 53% right now, normally is around mid to high 50s. Says lowest is 43 and highest is 64.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ADT- top them before flower. I don't have the lights you do and only had one 400 before I got the new set up I was practicing with FIMing and well it worked a little TOO well for me. they really grow a hell of a lot faster(well mine did anyway) they took 3 months to get to 3' tall in 3gallon grow bags of CocoGro. but they were FULL. I took 60+ cuts from them(I fuckin sucked at cloning since only 1 survived without stem rot) and they were still huge. maybe you want to try that? or look into it.


 Yeah I've read up on topping and fimming before. I might look into it, see what my options are. I just don't want to do anything that will set them back too long.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

You could start with some LSTn now,to help with the growth of the bottom shoots.
With that tight of nodes and some LST you could flower IMO in a 3-5 weeks.

Why.... To me its so imporatant to have a Clone station,Vegg,Flower.
The only reason for the clone station is its so critical on temps and RH,For a good clone ratio.
Ive got a 60 site Ez cloner,and still use a small closet cause its so stable, temperature-Rh are easy to control and can get roots in 7 days,on most strains.
Hey Baka when you read this,Dont lol to hard ive been using this new MG stuff made just for cuts and seeds,with 100percent so far on cuts.Went 30 for 30 on last batch of cuts!!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You could start with some LSTn now,to help with the growth of the bottom shoots.
> With that tight of nodes and some LST you could flower IMO in a 3-5 weeks.
> 
> Why.... To me its so imporatant to have a Clone station,Vegg,Flower.
> ...


I have a place I probably could clone, but what should I be trying to keep the rH and temps at? I had heat issues with my 68w CFL bulbs having no exhaust for the box.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> 220v for the ballast or the ac? I got both on separate breakers in the same room currently both are 120v grounded. I knew the smaller AC's cost more to run and that's why that one is on a lower setting it's a small mini window 5k. was just put in actually because I had 2 weeks of 90+ outside. also another question on the AC sizing you refer to. is that so high because of the heat lights and other equipment put off? it's fairly cool in that room outside of the actual grow space I have an osc fan blowing across the tops and towards the bulb to keep it cool. it's around 80 at grow level WITHIN the lit area. I bought a tent today online. basically to REDUCE rapid air temp differences. i'll keep the main room cool with hot air exhausting DIRECTLY outside and cool air pulling in from the bottom. I'm not worried about the smell currently because of my area.(lots of skunks, dumpsters, and skunky smelling plants in the neighborhood behind me.) once I think it is becoming STRONG i'll invest in carbon and intake/exhaust fans instead of just a couple blowers.
> 
> ADT- top them before flower. I don't have the lights you do and only had one 400 before I got the new set up I was practicing with FIMing and well it worked a little TOO well for me. they really grow a hell of a lot faster(well mine did anyway) they took 3 months to get to 3' tall in 3gallon grow bags of CocoGro. but they were FULL. I took 60+ cuts from them(I fuckin sucked at cloning since only 1 survived without stem rot) and they were still huge. maybe you want to try that? or look into it.


Ballast or A/C both cost less on 220v.
The sizing I stated does not include heat loads,Its for res.houses.
Thats not high 400-500sqft per ton on a well insulated structure.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

This is Reffs,But mine is just like it.
I spry the inside down real good with water to keep the RH up to 70-90
Temps stay in the low 80s,open box a few times a day to spray and to allow air exchange.
Ive upgraded it now, where i have a little pc fan and leave the top off a little to oneside.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

Started the LSTing on Unknown #1, just one tie down, let that new growth stretch. Lets see how fast it turns around. Few pics....


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> This is Reffs,But mine is just like it.
> I spry the inside down real good with water to keep the RH up to 70-90
> Temps stay in the low 80s,open box a few times a day to spray and to allow air exchange.
> Ive upgraded it now, where i have a little pc fan and leave the top off a little to oneside.
> Beech


How much CFL watts you suggest for clones?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

Just x2 23 watts=100w eqv.per light fixture on this setup is what I got the 100percent.
You said cubes,I hate using grodan cubes,hope you have rapid rooter cubes.

That MG stuff was only 5bucks and enough for 100cuts easy,I use 16oz solo cups.
Cut a hole in the bottom pencil size and a few slits about 1" from the bottom of cup!
Beech
ps.Daylite spectrum.Blue emitter.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just x2 23 watts=100w eqv.per light fixture on this setup is what I got the 100percent.
> You said cubes,I hate using grodan cubes,hope you have rapid rooter cubes.
> 
> That MG stuff was only 5bucks and enough for 100cuts easy,I use 16oz solo cups.
> ...


 Sounds simple enough, might have those lights on hand. Yeah it's just rockwool cubes I don't think they are anything special. Then I got some type of rooting compound not positive what it is would have to look.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

Good job,that will let the shoots get alot more light now,Don't cut any Fans off just bend them over if there blocking light to the shoots. 
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Good job,that will let the shoots get alot more light now,Don't cut any Fans off just bend them over if there blocking light to the shoots.
> Beech


Thanks! Yeah at this stage I probably wouldn't want to be doing much defoliating.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

If ya wanna see the bottom shoots really take off,now would be a good time to FIM it!
They will really grow if you top or fim, which id suggest doing at'least onetime.

If I were You, Id do a 2-3 plant Scrog,and lstn-n-top the the hell out of em.
The better the root system = bigger and better growth.
Your wanting to smoke fast,off these which IMO is gonna cost you in the end.
I would take my time and really let them get a good root system on 3 plants
and add a screen and pull the shoots up thru the screen to where i had atleast 
20plus shoots coming thru the screen,Then at harvest you could be looking at
anywhere from 6-8ozs,strain dependent of course.

If I dont get atleast 2-2.5ozs per plant i Failed!
I grow alot different then most so theres times when 2ozs
is fine,cause I can grow alot more plants.

Its all about where my stations are at when the 12/12cycle is over.
Sometime I go from a clone 7-10days then to vegg for a few weeks then Flower.
Because of pure laziness and not needing,I get laxed in the summer time.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If ya wanna see the bottom shoots really take off,now would be a good time to FIM it!
> They will really grow if you top or fim, which id suggest doing at'least onetime.
> 
> If I were You, Id do a 2-3 plant Scrog,and lstn-n-top the the hell out of em.
> ...


 Yeah I'm wanting to smoke but I would much rather wait and get a better yield. It's pretty much the same plan as we discussed except for the screen and fimming. Like you said better root system, bigger and better plants. I am looking to get that 5-6oz per plant goal if I have 3 plants going, only got two right now but maybe I can get some of those Plato seedlings caught up or work something out. Should I wait for the bushy plant to stretch out a bit or get older to top or fim or should I go ahead and do them both, one is about a week behind the other. And then the screen goes on before I switch them to 12/12 right?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 25, 2013)

5-6ozs better learn Hydro fast......DWC Takes me 6-7 weeks of veggin,then 7-8 of F,So a total of 15 weeks.
In Soil takes me 8-10 weeks veggin,then 7-8 F total 18 weeks.

From my doing hydro ive learned that the Roots is where its all at as far as Yield,and nutes of course, and a big learning curve for most. 
First grow, your better off not seting goals that high,2-3 would be Awesome.
Dont really know your skills,Seen alot of people come and go over my yrs here,mainly due to not getting what people who have been doing this
Along time get.

Learning how to get the best from your set up takes time.
Keeping Soil in mint condition by adding simple stuff from AACTs
Im rambling jsut hit some SLH or SSH didn't really look just saw the haze on jar.LOL
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 25, 2013)

HSO Blue Dream is something you can get 4-5oz from in your tent with a 600 or 2.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 5-6ozs better learn Hydro fast......DWC Takes me 6-7 weeks of veggin,then 7-8 of F,So a total of 15 weeks.
> In Soil takes me 8-10 weeks veggin,then 7-8 F total 18 weeks.
> 
> From my doing hydro ive learned that the Roots is where its all at as far as Yield,and nutes of course, and a big learning curve for most.
> ...


 Alright. Well damn... I got to do some thinking.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2013)

*If it was easy,everyone would be doing it.
It took me a few grows before i could even get 
2ozs per plant.

I started listing to others, and stop doing chit to cut corners ie.buying cheap soil,and really hitting the boards 
diggin for info on how and why i wasnt getting better yields.

I found the organics thread and started learning how to improve my soil,keep it healthy and how things worked under the
soil.It started to all click and started getting better yields.
I recommend reading Teaming with Microbes.
Beech *


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 26, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *If it was easy,everyone would be doing it.
> It took me a few grows before i could even get
> 2ozs per plant.
> 
> ...


I think I just had false expectations for myself, not the actual plants. Pretty much this entire grow I've been doing pretty much whatever people tell me, don't do much on my own, trying to get it down and learn, besides the couple batches of my homemade mixes or using FFOF. Trying not to cut any corners, just doing what I can with what I got and get as close to my goal as possible. I've been doing a lot of research, and I ran into that organic soil stuff last night and that really helped. I think I just need to slow down. Take things step by step, and first step is mastering soil.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 26, 2013)

On the good news, the plant I LST'd last night is already back running straight, but seemed to have already blocked some lower growth. It was just a quick look earlier, I didn't get down and actually look at them.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 26, 2013)

BEECH gave you some good advice. Get a couple grows under your belt AllDay and then you can start forecasting your yields, well kinda. As soon as you think you know what you're doing, Mother Nature will step in a F your plan up.

One of my buddy's SlipOn taught me a trick. Throw an auto flower in with your regular plants. That way you can have an early harvest. It will help keep your hands off your maturing crop. Everyone chops too soon because they get impatient. Auto flowers can curve the urge. 

One more thing...Anything over zero grams is a win!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 26, 2013)

prosperian said:


> BEECH gave you some good advice. Get a couple grows under your belt AllDay and then you can start forecasting your yields, well kinda. As soon as you think you know what you're doing, Mother Nature will step in a F your plan up.
> 
> One of my buddy's SlipOn taught me a trick. Throw an auto flower in with your regular plants. That way you can have an early harvest. It will help keep your hands off your maturing crop. Everyone chops too soon because they get impatient. Auto flowers can curve the urge.
> 
> One more thing...Anything over zero grams is a win!


Yeah he is a very good man. Yeah I just need to slow down a bit, get an idea of individual parts instead of just thinking I can pull crazy amounts or even worrying about the amount. Yeah I'm hoping to be able to get some actual seeds soon so they normally throw in a few autos, which I could defiantly use within my grow right now to get some hold me over smoke. Like you said anything over nothing is a win. Thanks man!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

Good stuff Beech.

I find that as I get more experience that I am becoming much
more reasonable in my expectations.

One example is the number of plants that I am growing.

I have gone from a 6X6 array of 2 gallon smart pots, to a 3X3 array
of 5 gallon buckets, and I am thinking that my tent is really
best suited to a 2X2 array of four plants that have been well vegged.

....but I have soooo many new breeds going (Kosher/Sour/Skywalker/OG Kush, etc)
that I will do another 3X3 for my next crop.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Good stuff Beech.
> 
> I find that as I get more experience that I am becoming much
> more reasonable in my expectations.
> ...


Thanks JD....I find still theres always a way to increase yields. 


I have gone from a 6X6 array of 2 gallon smart pots, to a 3X3 array
of 5 gallon buckets, and I am thinking that my tent is really
best suited to a 2X2 array of four plants that have been well vegged.

It takes a few grows to just to get your setup dialed in,Then like the above paste of your post,I could not agree with you anymore,these are the things that have to be learned from doing,and learning.Great post!!
Beech​


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 28, 2013)

So the plants are doing great. I can't post pictures because my phones screen broke so I am waiting on my new phone. I gave them a good watering today from one of my aquariums. I figured all the bio and decaying plants and such would have benefits over normal water. I also did my first attempt at fimming on both of them, so we'll have to see how that plays out. I think if I can get 2oz off each I'd be happy. I really need order some good seeds but I'm going to have to be spending money on dirt and perlite soon, plus more AACT stuff when I transplant these guys. So I don't know I'll be able to get some good genetic seeds. That's pretty much it, I also have 4 "Plato" seedlings all sprouted been growing for a few days now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

Well yesterday I was just sitting around and I hear my duct fan shut off. Go check it out, and it crapped out on me. I checked my brakers, tried different outlets, took the whole thing apart and cleaned up the parts and put it back together, double checked the wiring, and still nothing. So for now I'm leaving my closest doors open so it doesn't get too hot, and I have a buddy running over a new fan sometime today, hoping sooner then later. Won't be getting my phone till tomorrow or Wednesday, so still no pictures. My see if we still got a digital camera around here just to snap some quick shots, plants are doing great to my looks, but rather have your guys professional opinions lol. Besides that everything is going decently smooth.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2013)

That sucks...but I am glad that you were there to hear it happen.

We had a power outage yesterday, but I was lucky as it started
and ended during my "night". 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That sucks...but I am glad that you were there to hear it happen.
> 
> We had a power outage yesterday, but I was lucky as it started
> and ended during my "night".
> ...


Thanks, yeah I was pretty bummed but it was a quick fix to be able to leave the doors open. Damn that's crazy lucky, I don't know what I'd do during a power outage!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

Figured I'd make a small brew since I have worm castings. Made some worm tea, used about a 1/2 cup of worm castings with a 1/4 to 1/3 cup molasses. It's all in a 1 gallon jug, I have a dual output air pump for large aquariums with air stones on each of them, so it's a brewin'. I just water them yesterday I think so they'll be fed next watering. Plus the seedlings will get a little bit too.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2013)

You know....I bought a generator earlier this year.

The outage lasted just long enough to get me thinking about
what I would power. I was thinking the fridge, one computer, 
and the internet/phone/media connection. Now I am thinking
that this list would be different if it had been "day".

LOL, with all the gadgets I had thought to add to my tent, including
a humidistat and humidifier, I had not considered an uninterruptable 
power supply.

I hope that the new fan works out well. I recommend the Whisperline
if noise is a problem.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## hbbum (Jul 29, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Figured I'd make a small brew since I have worm castings. Made some worm tea, used about a 1/2 cup of worm castings with a 1/4 to 1/3 cup molasses. It's all in a 1 gallon jug, I have a dual output air pump for large aquariums with air stones on each of them, so it's a brewin'. I just water them yesterday I think so they'll be fed next watering. Plus the seedlings will get a little bit too.


Let me know how that works for you. I use 1 cup of EWC but only about 2Tbsp of molasses per gallon, I also toss a couple handfuls of compost in for "flavor" 

Make sure you give your airstones a good washing afterwords, they can get gunked up quick


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Let me know how that works for you. I use 1 cup of EWC but only about 2Tbsp of molasses per gallon, I also toss a couple handfuls of compost in for "flavor"
> 
> Make sure you give your airstones a good washing afterwords, they can get gunked up quick


 Will do! It's my first brew and was looking at different recipes and decide to go with that combo. I'll defiantly remember to clean the air stones, they do the same thing in aquariums after a month or so.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

New duct fan isn't going to be here till tomorrow, but it'll be here when I wake up. Only one more night and morning of keeping the doors open and the light farther away. Temps stay from 79-82f so it's pretty much the same as it was with the doors shut and the duct fan, and the lights little closer. Seedlings are stretching kind of bad but eh, I need some more stretch in these next set of seedlings. ::::::::::::::::::::::::::: Also working on getting a list together for my veg&clone box. It's pretty short so I think I am going to go with a 2ft 4bulb T5 fixture, since they are low profile compared to the CFLs and reflectors. And I'm hoping a PC fan on each end with 125cfm on both will be enough ventilation for the box. It will measure 57" length, 36" height, and 16" depth. My plan is to veg as tall and as much as I can and just LST and supercrop down. Then I'll have a small humidity box for clones, and if I need to add extra CFLs for those I'll have to what I can when the time comes. *Let me know if anyone has any concerns on this idea. *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 29, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Figured I'd make a small brew since I have worm castings. Made some worm tea, used about a 1/2 cup of worm castings with a 1/4 to 1/3 cup molasses. It's all in a 1 gallon jug, I have a dual output air pump for large aquariums with air stones on each of them, so it's a brewin'. I just water them yesterday I think so they'll be fed next watering. Plus the seedlings will get a little bit too.


NO,Dont bother seedlings with anythingl,and gzz thats way too much molassas.2tbl spoons is plenty.per G
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> NO,Dont bother seedlings with anythingl,and gzz thats way too much molassas.2tbl spoons is plenty.per G
> Beech


Oh man, alright, and don't bug seedlings. Well since I used too much should I throw it out? I heard too much molasses is bad in teas.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 29, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Oh man, alright, and don't bug seedlings. Well since I used too much should I throw it out? I heard too much molasses is bad in teas.


Yes,Discard it. Do you know why your putting molassas in there? And plz just use water on em for a min of 3 weeks in the FF.When doing teas they need to be airerated with stones,and not stored.I use a 5 gallon bucket with 2 stones running all the time.Always smell it if it smell funcky its no good! 
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 29, 2013)

57" length, 36" height, and 16" depth
So 6ft long by 3ft high and 16"width,Is that what your saying?
Beech​
Ps.Im really high but to me height n depth are same?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 29, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Oh man, alright, and don't bug seedlings. Well since I used too much should I throw it out? I heard too much molasses is bad in teas.


If ya have a garden, or some soil that needs rebuilding outside id put it there.And also too much during flowering will make it taste like the Molassas,Ive done it!!! 
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If ya have a garden, or some soil that needs rebuilding outside id put it there.And also too much during flowering will make it taste like the Molassas,Ive done it!!!
> Beech





SOMEBEECH said:


> 57" length, 36" height, and 16" depth
> So 6ft long by 3ft high and 16"width,Is that what your saying?
> Beech​
> Ps.Im really high but to me height n depth are same?





SOMEBEECH said:


> Yes,Discard it. Do you know why your putting molassas in there? And plz just use water on em for a min of 3 weeks in the FF.When doing teas they need to be airerated with stones,and not stored.I use a 5 gallon bucket with 2 stones running all the time.Always smell it if it smell funcky its no good!
> Beech


 As for the tea. The molasses is food for the microbes, and it is being aerated with 2 air stones with a large air pump created for aquariums 75g+. It doesn't smell bad at all. The pump is running 24/7. So wait 3 weeks for FFOF seedlings, so should my two larger plants that are a month or little past should be ok? The reason I asked before is because I heard for some reason too much food in the tea would cause something. I know not to over due molasses in the plants themselves, especially during flowering. For the box dimensions depth is how far back it goes, and height is how tall it stands, length is how far it is from left to right.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2013)

*Yea,start slow with nutes and weak teas for the ones a month old.
Beech has hangover.*


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Yea,start slow with nutes and weak teas for the ones a month old.
> Beech has hangover.*


 Haha alright, sounds good.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I woke up this morning kind of bummed because I was out of puff, and the lawn needed mowed, so just didn't think about it and mindlessly went to mow. Came inside when I was done to see my new duct fan. Sweet! It was a little different wiring, little shorter, but it's a lot quieter for looking like, and performing just like my last one. So now my closest is back to normal except for a few wires, then I went upstairs and my pops gave me a little nugget to smoke on for the days so that was a nice boost. Also got a nice bottle of whiskey today. Still no new growth where I fimm'd, but the under growth seems to catching up well. I hope my phone comes today so I can post pictures, but probably won't come till tomorrow. So far it's been a good one! Hope everyone is having a happy Tuesday!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

Question about my new duct fan. It has free air flow rating and a max booster rating on my duct fan. How do I know it's working at full? It seems, as I can remember, my other fan pulled more air, but the old one didn't show a free air flow rating, just the 240cfm max, and this one is 250cfm max. Maybe I might be wrong since I can't fully remember the exact amount of air flow pulled. If anyone can help me great, until then I'll just have to watch the temps see if they are higher.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2013)

I think that sometimes there are options as to how such a unit is wired
that control control such settings.

...that is the only mechanism that I can think of if you do not see any
selector switches on the unit.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Variable-Fan-Speed-Controller-speedster-hydroponics-inline-fan-exhaust-air-/120860604926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c23da79fe
If it CAN be wired to a controller you can adjust as needed


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I think that sometimes there are options as to how such a unit is wired
> that control control such settings.
> 
> ...that is the only mechanism that I can think of if you do not see any
> ...


 Yeah there isn't a mechanical switch, just your basic ground wire, and your two wires you connect to your plug-in cord. You think crossing the wires the opposite of what I have them would be a good idea? I'm not a genius when it comes to electrical.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Variable-Fan-Speed-Controller-speedster-hydroponics-inline-fan-exhaust-air-/120860604926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c23da79fe
> If it CAN be wired to a controller you can adjust as needed


 So does that mean 160 is just the default? and I have to buy a speed adjuster to get it to 250 cfm?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So does that mean 160 is just the default? and I have to buy a speed adjuster to get it to 250 cfm?


no. it should get full power with a direct plug in. I was suggesting the controller so you KNOW where it's at. just a suggestion. it's cheap enough to have if needed.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> no. it should get full power with a direct plug in. I was suggesting the controller so you KNOW where it's at. just a suggestion. it's cheap enough to have if needed.


 Alright awesome, thanks. I'll probably pick one up anyways because, like you said, just so I actually know. Little research I found the difference between free air flow and max boost flow. Just getting a better understanding of my equipment everyday


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

What size and brand fan you get? I can't seem to find a decent 6" for under $100. i'm willing to pay that but not for JUNK.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 30, 2013)

I love this one, works great and I use it with a Variac transformer to control the speed.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-6-Inch-530-CFM-Inline-Duct-Fan-Booster-Vent-Hydroponic-Blower-Exhaust-M-6-/270988054883


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

Saw that one. Never heard the brand before so I just kept looking.  lol I think it was like $125-$140 something like that


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2013)

I love my Panasonic Whisperline. It is inaudible against the background
noise in my man-cave.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## hbbum (Jul 30, 2013)

The Tjernlund I linked is $87 w/ free shipping. It is quiet enough with the Variac set to 78 (3/4 speed). The Panasonics look good too, but not sure on the cost of them.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2013)

Agreed...I think that the WL was twice that expensive.

It does not respond properly to that motor speed controller either.

It was weird when I tried it. The effect on the fan was stepped and
the controller seemed to heat, if slowly. I like the WL on full anyway.

Take care,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not using a fancy fan like those haha. I'm just using a 6in in-line duct fan, the boosters. They are only like $20, and gets my closest to 79-81f without having any real intake.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

HAHA that's EXACTLY how I am starting my 8x4 tent!  2-6" boosters. I have an AC in the room the tent is going in so the cold air is sucking in the bottom and hot goes out the window.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 30, 2013)

I need a big fancy one  Much quieter since I use it with a carbon scrubber and a muffler for sound.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> HAHA that's EXACTLY how I am starting my 8x4 tent!  2-6" boosters. I have an AC in the room the tent is going in so the cold air is sucking in the bottom and hot goes out the window.


 Yeah I'm running one in my 7 x 2 1/2 closet in my room, I'm sure a good amount of fresh air goes underneath the doors, then exhaust just goes throughout the rest of the house.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I need a big fancy one  Much quieter since I use it with a carbon scrubber and a muffler for sound.


I'm going to FOR SURE once the tent is full. I know I'll need a larger Intake(probably one of those Lasko utility fans 50-75 at walmart) and a 6" inline WITH carbon scrubber. I'm not so much worried about the sound of it. I'm on the 3rd floor and have NO backyard. there's an AUTO garage behind me HAHA. and within the apartment I can't hear shit with the door closed to the grow room.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I need a big fancy one  Much quieter since I use it with a carbon scrubber and a muffler for sound.


Me too. I have a stealth setup. So far, so good.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I need a big fancy one  Much quieter since I use it with a carbon scrubber and a muffler for sound.


 Oh yeah if I could get one I would, just always budgeting stuff and just slowly building up my equipment. I bet you can't hear much with the carbon scrubber and a muffler!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sure I'll need a scrubber and better fan eventually, but these plants are like just getting to a foot, got a little while before they get too big or too smelly.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2013)

I found the experience a little unsettling. 

As the stink of the grow grew, I started to get tiny whiffs of dank
as I walked to my front door from the driveway.

Then my Sister-in-Law commented that she smelled a skunk on the
way in after dinner. LOL that prompted a new filter.

I just love the stinky stuff. I have Kosher/Skywalker/Sour/OG Kushes
coming up, along with more stinkers.

If I have to double filter, then so be it. :0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 31, 2013)

So my phone came in today, so now I can post some pictures. I apologize for quality of these pictures, still getting use to the phones new camera. So first picture is just a nice family shot, second picture is the 4 "plato" seedlings, they are all 6 days old, week 1 tomorrow. The third, fourth, and fifth pictures are of Plato, it's in week 3 of veg, 3 days from week 4. Has 1 lst hang down, it's been stay low and bushy, no doubt it's indica dom. The last four pictures are of the Unknown #1 plant. It's in week 4 of veg, 2 days from week 5. I put it's 2nd lst tie-down on today. A lot of nice undergrowth starting to reach to the top of the plant, this one seems more sativa dom. Both were fimd few days back, starting to see new growth around the fimd, but not sure how much tops I got out of it. I am just hoping they both turn out to be females. Well here are the pictures, a lot of growth compared to last pictures. P.S. Also began AACT feeding this morning gave both the bigger plants some nice worm tea.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2013)

The phone cam takes some pretty nice shots. Plants looking good too.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 31, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The phone cam takes some pretty nice shots. Plants looking good too.


Did notice they seemed a little more detailed, it's the new Razr M. Thanks though, I'm pretty happy how they look so far.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

Where did the Platos come from....I love this one!!!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Where did the Platos come from....I love this one!!!
> Beech


Right! It's been the favorite no doubt, and a very, very, skunky smell when you rub the leaves or mess with it at all. Might have to take cuttings from some of the next batch of seedlings. You just never know with bag seed


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 31, 2013)

i see your still chuggin along. i'm with beech one is nice. peace.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 31, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> i see your still chuggin along. i'm with beech one is nice. peace.


 Thanks mane. Yeah slow & steady, hoping after another few weeks of veg, the plants will be ready to flower. In desperate need of puff  lol


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 31, 2013)

believe me when i say i know what your talking about. if i ever get done with all the honey do's, i might get my room done. 




AllDayToker said:


> Thanks mane. Yeah slow & steady, hoping after another few weeks of veg, the plants will be ready to flower. In desperate need of puff  lol


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

I keep a plant going non-stop to prevent me from building out a bigger room. Saves me money, but I do envy those with space


----------



## AllDayToker (Jul 31, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I keep a plant going non-stop to prevent me from building out a bigger room. Saves me money, but I do envy those with space


I always imagine being able to use separate rooms for growing cycles, and being able to walk in my grow room. The future is far and near haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 2, 2013)

Well Unknown #1, with a sativa dom. look, has been in veg for 5 weeks today under the big 600 watter. It's doing well, the fim job gave the lower branches time to catch up to the top. I have 5 solid tops so far now with those lower branches coming up, not counting new growth around where I fimmd, which it looks like I got 4 new tops coming, so it should be a nice canopy at least. The branches seem a little weak/small, but healthy. Hoping a few more weeks and I'll put it into flower and hope for a female. Here are a few pictures. Still haven't been happy with quality of pictures but eh.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 3, 2013)

Well the Plato plant is four weeks old in veg today and should do an update but my plan is to party all day so maybe tomorrow. Get drunk and baked people!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I keep a plant going non-stop to prevent me from building out a bigger room. Saves me money, but I do envy those with space


I have to keep some Flowering,or I dont feel like Im growing.This allows me to not ever run out of my meds.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well the Plato plant is four weeks old in veg today and should do an update but my plan is to party all day so maybe tomorrow. Get drunk and baked people!


Drunk,naw very seldom drink,but do a wake n bake on weekends.
I wanna see the platos.........

Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I woke up this morning and checked out my plants, and Plato, it's 4 weeks 2 days old in veg, and it's showing problems in it's lower, older leaves. I have no idea what's going on, the plant was healthy yesterday, and all the new growth is healthy, including the lower branches, then out of the blue this happens. Please let me know what you guys are thinking I'm at a completely lost.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 5, 2013)

OK, give an update, what was the last thing you fed, how much, and when.
What did you change in the past 48 hours?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, give an update, what was the last thing you fed, how much, and when.
> What did you change in the past 48 hours?


I've been feeding it just water up until 6 days ago, when I fed it an AACT brew of just worm castings, watered until run off like normal. I watered it again last night with just normal water because it felt really light.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2013)

I have read that N deficiency starts to show at the bottom, but does
that really look like N def? ...that seems to show up in patches. This is
not something that I have had to deal with yet.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I have read that N deficiency starts to show at the bottom, but does
> that really look like N def? ...that seems to show up in patches. This is
> not something that I have had to deal with yet.
> 
> ...


 Yeah that's why I am so puzzled, I looked up on different deficiencies and can't really find a spot on match, they are just turning colors and crumbling.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

I have seen that when I got nutrients on the leaves, but just on a couple that I splashed on. That is really bizarre.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

What's your temps running ?:


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Average 79-82F during the day, nights get down to 70-72F.


~Dankster~420 said:


> What's your temps running ?:


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I have seen that when I got nutrients on the leaves, but just on a couple that I splashed on. That is really bizarre.


 I've only gotten water on the leaves and couple times, but still it is bizarre, I can't figure it out.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well temps are ok. Do you test "ph" your water ?: it looks sort of like some sort of a "burn" 2 me.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well temps are ok. Do you test "ph" your water ?: it looks sort of like some sort of a "burn" 2 me.


 My waters pH is usually around 7.8 last time I checked.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Think I should just do a heavy flash with a half gallon or gallon of fresh water?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

7.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

You using tap water or store bought? Dank is right. it's pH for sure.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You using tap water or store bought? Dank is right. it's pH for sure.


 Yeah it's just tap water.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


>


 Well I already know what it takes to lower the pH of my water and I cannot afford a RO unit or buying gallons of water every week.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Well it does look like pH problems, the symptoms are exactly what they say they are with pH problems. They said I can add some lemon juice per gallon of water to lower pH, I might just try that and give it a good flush with the lemon juice water, see what happens.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

Tap water is fine without addind pH down to it. My tap is 7.2 my runoff is 6.4-6.6


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

talk to Dank or BAK.

they can probably give you better advise than I on pH lockout issues. I have dealt with them. just stunted my Blue Thai due to pH lockout. but I brought her back as easy as clean fresh water in small amounts directly into the root ball and no flush was required. my plant is growing fast again now a week later, last week all the leaves were crisp and brown.. I wouldn't add anything personally to your water to lower the pH because you can cause more problems when lowering too much at one time. pH is supposed to be adjusted gradually.. But that's just me. talk to and listen to them or another skilled grower.. They'll help you out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

IMO,has something to do with the last feeding.
Also,leafs are showing signs of transperation....raise RH.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> IMO,has something to do with the last feeding.
> Also,leafs are showing signs of transperation....raise RH.
> Beech


Thinking it's from the "AACT brew of just worm castings"??? Yeah I didn't even think about humidity..... See ADT I said talk to a skilled grower over me!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, thanks everyone for the help. The lemon juice did lower my pH of my water from 7.8 to about 6.4, but did not water them with it yet, but it is on standby. I am going to try to up the rH with the humidifier, if I still have one. And I am going to stay away from the tea brewing for now, thought I was ready but I think it might have screw it up, from what's happening.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

hold up a second....don't add anything until you have an actual answer.... When he asked pH. I'm pretty sure he was asking about the runoff pH. what's coming out the bottom? Your medium's runoff pH is what you need to compare to the chart I posted.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

How did you make your tea? I wonder if you got some bad bacteria? Did you smell it before you fed?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> hold up a second....don't add anything until you have an actual answer.... When he asked pH. I'm pretty sure he was asking about the runoff pH. what's coming out the bottom? Your medium's runoff pH is what you need to compare to the chart I posted.


Well I did say I wasn't going to add anything anyways yet lol, but anyways yeah I was comparing my water pH, not the runoff. So should I water just enough to get a little runoff with my normal water and see what the pH is?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

hbbum said:


> How did you make your tea? I wonder if you got some bad bacteria? Did you smell it before you fed?


 I put like 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup wormcastings with 1/4 cup molasses into a gallon jug with my water, aerated for 36 hours, then water both of my plants until they felt heavy and I getting runoff.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah but it won't be 100% accurate if medium is WET already. it will change between now and the next watering. as long as you aren't going to be overwatering it just add enough to have it runoff.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> yeah but it won't be 100% accurate if medium is WET already. it will change between now and the next watering. as long as you aren't going to be overwatering it just add enough to have it runoff.


I might just wait a few days until next watering to be safe, don't want to add insult to injury.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

Thats a shit ton of molasses, also it was the unsulfered blackstrap correct? 

I use 2tbps, and run for 12-24 hours.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Thinking it's from the "AACT brew of just worm castings"??? Yeah I didn't even think about humidity..... See ADT I said talk to a skilled grower over me!


Yea,I do.....AACT can really mess with ph also,You can see the leafs are crumply looking even the ones with no yellowing,Screams low RH.
Its also the only thing he has done different,as far as I know...
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Thats a shit ton of molasses, also it was the unsulfered blackstrap correct?
> 
> I use 2tbps, and run for 12-24 hours.


 You think the over use of molasses would cause the problems? I think I used corn syrup or something because I didn't have molasses, I'll have to check upstairs.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Yea,I do.....AACT can really mess with ph also,You can see the leafs are crumply looking even the ones with no yellowing,Screams low RH.
> Its also the only thing he has done different,as far as I know...
> Beech


Yeah it had to of been the tea, that's the only thing different I've been doing. I gave the plant a good plain watering last night, so hopefully it will turn around soon and not get worse.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I put like 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup wormcastings with 1/4 cup molasses into a gallon jug with my water, aerated for 36 hours, then water both of my plants until they felt heavy and I getting runoff.


Gzz,A tbl spoon per gallon on the M,That much is where you went wrong!!!Just use plain water now for a few weeks,this will let the soil buffer ph.I thought we already told you about the amount of M per gallon?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Gzz,A tbl spoon per gallon on the M,That much is where you went wrong!!!Just use plain water now for a few weeks,this will let the soil buffer ph.I thought we already told you about the amount of M per gallon?
> Beech


This was after I made that first batch, and you said it was too much then you said something and I think I thought you meant it was fine, but I remember you saying just to trash it too. Yeah I think a screwed up a little bit.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I did say I wasn't going to add anything anyways yet lol, but anyways yeah I was comparing my water pH, not the runoff. So should I water just enough to get a little runoff with my normal water and see what the pH is?


A PH problem won't show up all of a sudden like that.
Sorry I hadn't said anything but I had to go back several pages to see you HAD answered my question.
My tap comes out at 7.9 and I have no PH issues in soil.
I think, even though it took 6 days to show, it's related to your brew in one way or more.
Looking at what you did for the tea, I'm guessing it may have been too thick and screwing with the roots perhaps, using that much Molasses.
IDK, I don't do teas, but that sounds like an awful lot to me, since when I add Molassas, I use 1 Tbsp/ gal.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

Most growing issues are self induced 



This one in which I would consider flushing, keep an eye on the leaves and if the necrosis continues to spread think about flushing your puts with straight water.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, yeah I think I just really dropped the ball on that brew. I gave them a good watering last night so if I see anything continue, I'll flush. Also going to add a humidifier to raise the rH.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> A PH problem won't show up all of a sudden like that.
> Sorry I hadn't said anything but I had to go back several pages to see you HAD answered my question.
> My tap comes out at 7.9 and I have no PH issues in soil.
> I think, even though it took 6 days to show, it's related to your brew in one way or more.
> ...


It will if its in the 3-4 range,you just seen it,LOL 6days is enough time too see.
The M probly put all other nutes on lockdown...lmao,and said I got this!!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Stupid me and stupid molasses.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

This is what i use,at 1tbl spoon*
per gallon!

**&#8203;Beech*


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

I use the plantation blackstrap molasses, comes from the grocery store and I also use it when making BBQ sauce for ribs.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Well on a good note, got the humidifier running in there without a hitch. It has 2 speeds so I'm running it on the lower speed to see how much it raises the rH before I put it on the higher speed.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Stupid me and stupid molasses.


Why Molasses' fault?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why Molasses' fault?


It molassed my plants!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why Molasses' fault?




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bakatare666 again.
Beech


No YOU did,It didnt grab the M and drink like arab in the desert.*
*Beech*


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't you say you use corn syrup?

Either way, its all good, we have all done some crazy sheet.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Didn't you say you use corn syrup?
> 
> Either way, its all good, we have all done some crazy sheet.


Corn syrup is OK?But,Like hb sais WE all have done some crazy chit.I tried to clone a fan leaf,when I first started!!!
Beech


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> It molassed my plants!


Ya right, almost like this......


jackmac said:


> It's over watering ffs! it's too wet!!!!! -
> and who put the water in there? The water fairy? Come on man.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

God damn water fairies.. lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

hbbum said:


> God damn water fairies.. lol
> View attachment 2764192


YELL THIS TIME....CORN SYRUP OK?
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

_*Blackstrap*_ molasses is the better ingredient because it is primarily sucrose but contains a wide variety of other simple carbohydrates, as well as a high mineral content and potassium (K). Many of the organic fertilizers/amendments that are used including guano, bone and other meals don't contain very much K.
Beech​


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

Well the rH is up to 63%, and it seems like the cool water in the humidifier is helping cool down the plants a couple degrees.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

*
They will love that......GJ,Should help alot,with the transperation issue.*
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah it's just tap water.


I was just asking what the ph was running bro  I try & keep mine round 6.0 to 6.5. PH issues take atleast 5 to 7 days fo a grower to notice any issues with there plants (if it is ph related). But like said, its looking more of like a "burn" issue of some sort to me. Hope you can get it fixed up bro.. I'm sure you will though.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I was just asking what the ph was running bro  I try & keep mine round 6.0 to 6.5. PH issues take atleast 5 to 7 days fo a grower to notice any issues with there plants (if it is ph related). But like said, its looking more of like a "burn" issue of some sort to me. Hope you can get it fixed up bro.. I'm sure you will though.


 Thanks bud. Yeah I think we figured out it was my tea I tried to make, used way to much molasses, watered with it about 6 days ago. Hoping after it's watering last night it would get better, but it hasn't seemed to have gotten better over the course of the day, so I will most likely do a large flush tomorrow to make sure everything is good.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Aw! I hear that. You have to watch 2 bro. I've noticed when I add my Molasses to my water, it always drops the ph to far down! So I then have to add back alittle water to bring the ph back up to where it needs to be..  lol. Never understood why some growers purchased the ph down! Lol. All you gots 2 do is just add back your water out of the faucet to bring it back up..


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 5, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Aw! I hear that. You have to watch 2 bro. I've noticed when I add my Molasses to my water, it always drops the ph to far down! So I then have to add back alittle water to bring the ph back up to where it needs to be..  lol. Never understood why some growers purchased the ph down! Lol. All you gots 2 do is just add back your water out of the faucet to bring it back up..


 Yeah I was just pretty much winging it my first tea brew and it back fired, but now I know for next time  Yeah I don't know why people get pH up or down either, I know in aquariums it was just a temporary fix. I used lemon juice earlier to lower my waters pH, took a teaspoon to lower it from 7.8 to 6.4.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

Woke up to check on the hurting plant, it looks like the damage has stopped but the fan leaves still looks rough. Can I remove the fan leaves that got severely damaged? I can't imagine that they are taking much light being in the condition they are in, and it would allow my healthy lower branches get more light. I still plan on vegging for couple weeks, which brings me to my next point. Next week I get to order my new 2ft 4bulb t5 fixture for my veg/clone box, so now I can get a semi-perpetual cycle going. Which brings me to the best point, I'm finally ordering some good genetic, real seeds. No more bagseed!! I'm pretty excited. I'm ordering some 8-Ball Kush from Barney's Farm little later today, and I'm hoping they'll be here around the time I get my veg cab setup. *Time to get things cookin'!!*


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

I would probably give her a few more days to recover before removing the damaged leaves, but I guess it depends on how bad they are.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I would probably give her a few more days to recover before removing the damaged leaves, but I guess it depends on how bad they are.


 Well I mean they are pretty crunchy, the only greenish looking part of the leaf is the stem and some of the base.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahh, if it is all dead thats different  

Up to you, you could probably pull it or leave it and it will fall off on its own. I might pull it personally, just so I wouldn't need to see it


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

So I'm pretty stoked, just ordered my seeds. Will be my first time not growing bagseed, besides once when I grew a Green Poison seed, but it was 12/12 from seed, and never got repotted, and wasn't taken care of well. So I consider this my first time growing with good genetics. I got 5x 8-Ball Kush Fem. from Barney's Farm, the freebies I got were, 2x Sleetstack x Skunk #1 Reg., 1x Black Domina x Super Skunk Fem., 1x Black Domina x Great White Shark Fem., 1x Auto Purple Fem., and 1x Auto Blackberry x Auto Sweet Tooth Fem. Feelin' great!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll make sure to be extra careful, don't want to damage this plant anymore then it is lol


hbbum said:


> Ahh, if it is all dead thats different
> 
> Up to you, you could probably pull it or leave it and it will fall off on its own. I might pull it personally, just so I wouldn't need to see it


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

You gotta love all of the SoS freebies


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> You gotta love all of the SoS freebies


No doubt!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

So I went and took some of the bad leaves off, but didn't want to affect it too much so I still left some on. Besides that everything seems to be going well, looks like it might need a transplant soon. The lower branches are making their way to the top, have at least a nice 6 solid tops. Here is a picture of the Plato plant 4 weeks 3 days into veg today.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2013)

My advise would be, to flip it in about 2 weeks to 12/12.
Should pull ya 1.5 to 2 zips,depending on how aggresive you get
with the bloom nutes.

Do you have a ppm meter?
What kinda nutes are ya gonna flower with?
Also start a 1/4 to 1/2 recc dosage,and let the plant tell ya if it needs more.
Alot easier to fix under than over nuted,and can take up to 1.5 to 2 weeks to see full effects of nutes.
Go easy less is alot better than too much!!
Beech

ps.some good freebies on the Sleestack,mine had the Martian green color do not take this as a N deff,and add Nitrogen.
Its gonna be a real light colored green,I loved the color of mine.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> My advise would be, to flip it in about 2 weeks to 12/12.
> Should pull ya 1.5 to 2 zips,depending on how aggresive you get
> with the bloom nutes.
> 
> ...


I figured in about 2 weeks I would flip. Figured I'd have my new seeds and new light and everything by then so it would work perfectly. Yeah if I could get 2 zips that would be great. I do not have a ppm meter, so I'm guessing I should buy one right? All I got for flowering nutes at the moment is AD Big Bud and Bud Candy, besides that I don't really have anything. I am hoping to get more dirt and transplant this plant into a 5g bucket in the next few days. I don't have any bigger Smart Pots then 2g. Oh I'm way excited to have multiple good strains going, seeing how different they all are.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2013)

I use this one 27.00 bucks.To reallly dial in a grow and, be able to know exactly what ppm your giving,for me is priceless.
if ya ever wanna do DWC,Soiless grows its a must to have...A ph meter is critical doing Soiless ,Like you guys were talking about adding ph
up or down,bye adding more water to raise the ph,would dilute your mix=less ppm.I very rarely use in soil as its buffering factor,But DWC is a hole different animal.Yet so easy,and very fast growth and larger yields for me anyway.
Beech
ps. ordering good seeds can get addicting!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I use this one 27.00 bucks.To reallly dial in a grow and, be able to know exactly what ppm your giving,for me is priceless.
> if ya ever wanna do DWC,Soiless grows its a must to have...A ph meter is critical doing Soiless ,Like you guys were talking about adding ph
> up or down,bye adding more water to raise the ph,would dilute your mix=less ppm.I very rarely use in soil as its buffering factor,But DWC is a hole different animal.Yet so easy,and very fast growth and larger yields for me anyway.
> Beech
> ps. ordering good seeds can get addicting!!


Haha, yeah I can see it being very addicting. Alright so I need to get a ppm meter. What else would you suggest for flowering besides AD Big Bud and Bud Candy, or is that sufficient enough?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 6, 2013)

These...... Ive never used em.In soil I just Bat guano teas,and the M,Ec,along with GH Bloom and Bonts Sweet raw.LKB also
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> These...... Ive never used em.In soil I just Bat guano teas,and the M,Ec,along with GH Bloom and Bonts Sweet raw.LKB also
> Beech


Oh man, idk when I'll be able to get all that, that's quite a bit for me right now.  I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Bud works with Overdrive in that they are applied at different
times of the flowering cycle. Other than the Botanicaire standards
and molasses, these and B-52 (vitamins essentially) are all I add.

It does all add up:

ProBlend Bloom
Cal-Mag
Silica Blast
Liquid Karma
Big Bud / Overdrive (weeks 2-4/5-6)
B-52 (weeks 3-6)
Strapped Molasses

I am not sure that I need it all....but my plants are happy. :0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 6, 2013)

So I'll defiantly need more then bud candy and big bud to get a better yield lol. Well hopefully I can get some of those things soon. I just got my seeds and need soil and getting my veg light box running I might have to wait a little bit to get some of those nutes.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

It is funny but as I learn more I will probably use less.

It is like having a first child, when they say that one "cares
the more and knows the least". I am trying to cover all bases,
though I am through a few cycles now.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So I'll defiantly need more then bud candy and big bud to get a better yield lol. Well hopefully I can get some of those things soon. I just got my seeds and need soil and getting my veg light box running I might have to wait a little bit to get some of those nutes.


Can you post a pic or link to this Big bud since you didnt anwser my ?I have used just this a few yrs back with the micro and the Mo and got 2z per plant with a 8 week vegg.








around 35 bucks for both
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

*Ive done a complete DWC grow, with those 2 bottles,My tap h20 is good and i never had a Cal-mag def,and got almost 6ozs,and never ran my ppm over 950.
It was the strain Big bud=commercial high yielder but mine was actually pretty strong.
Beech*


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Ive done a complete DWC grow, with those 2 bottles,My tap h20 is good and i never had a Cal-mag def,and got almost 6ozs,and never ran my ppm over 950.
> It was the strain Big bud=commercial high yielder but mine was actually pretty strong.
> Beech*


i have a version of big bud that's a strong one too! Great yields and super skunky smell. When I first started my gardening journey those gh nutes were the first ones I tried


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 7, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Can you post a pic or link to this Big bud since you didnt anwser my ?I have used just this a few yrs back with the micro and the Mo and got 2z per plant with a 8 week vegg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't see you asked a question. The big bud is from Advanced Nutrients, this one http://www.amazon.com/Big-Bud-Liquid-Hornby-Liter/dp/B001GBOAQC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375885713&sr=8-1&keywords=big+bud And the bud candy is the same that was in your previous set of picture. So I can get away with what I have and those two bottles of gh for flower and still get a decent yield of around 2zips


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 7, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Ive done a complete DWC grow, with those 2 bottles,My tap h20 is good and i never had a Cal-mag def,and got almost 6ozs,and never ran my ppm over 950.
> It was the strain Big bud=commercial high yielder but mine was actually pretty strong.
> Beech*


That's nuts. Yeah I'm not a fan of commercial strains, around here they still try to pass it with top shelf prices. It's ridiculous


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

You know Beech...I have not had a Mag Def either, that I could recognize anyway....lol

When I get some real room (an outdoor greenhouse I am thinking) I will be able
to do some side-by-sides, and can try leaving stuff out and adding new stuff.

That two bottle solution seems about as simple as it comes. I could probably
get away with ProBlend Bloom too. I am just new and paranoid. :0)

Take care,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> i have a version of big bud that's a strong one too! Great yields and super skunky smell. When I first started my gardening journey those gh nutes were the first ones I tried


When I first started doing DWC and tables,I used Dutch Masters,Thinking it cost more should do better,Wrong.I have had great results with the Lucas Formula,with the GH Bloom n Micro-enough nitrogen in the micro that you dont need the grow bottle. 


Javadog said:


> You know Beech...I have not had a Mag Def either, that I could recognize anyway....lol
> 
> When I get some real room (an outdoor greenhouse I am thinking) I will be able
> to do some side-by-sides, and can try leaving stuff out and adding new stuff.
> ...


Yea,JD its the Lucas F.It keeps it real simple,just have to watch PH as the bloom really lowers ph,When your grow hits that magical stage where you ph is staying stable for over 48hrs,with not having to add a ph adjustment, It makes doing soiless so easy.The main thing for me here is keeping the res.temps in low 70s,above 80f alot of issues arise.I just break the heat cycle onetime a day by adding a few frozen bottles of water.I cant wait for winter to get her where I can run my my DWC systems.Gonna get a chiller after I get all this damn dental work done,Its costing me a fortune.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That's nuts. Yeah I'm not a fan of commercial strains, around here they still try to pass it with top shelf prices. It's ridiculous


I would not put my BB in the commercial strain category,It was as strong as most of the strains ive ran,with only a few that were really stronger.
You should be fine ADT,with what you have now.I just dont really ever have any issues when I use the GH Micro,For me i will use it from now on,For all the micro elements.
Now for the Macros is where,You have to decide what to use.....Like JD said these GH nutes are preety much idiot proof,Not saying your a idiot.
Its just hard to fuck up a GH grow.Alot of the other nutes are so strong AN being one,one bad application of nutes and you will fry them so fast,beyond recovering and could cost you alot of yield.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 7, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I would not put my BB in the commercial strain category,It was as strong as most of the strains ive ran,with only a few that were really stronger.
> You should be fine ADT,with what you have now.I just dont really ever have any issues when I use the GH Micro,For me i will use it from now on,For all the micro elements.
> Now for the Macros is where,You have to decide what to use.....Like JD said these GH nutes are preety much idiot proof,Not saying your a idiot.
> Its just hard to fuck up a GH grow.Alot of the other nutes are so strong AN being one,one bad application of nutes and you will fry them so fast,beyond recovering and could cost you alot of yield.
> Beech


Man I would love to have a really strong heavy yielder, but I'm probably more happy with less and yield and better quality. Yeah I defiantly would like something idiot proof while I'm still trying to dial things down, but I can't spend too much. With that GH bloom and micro only being about $10 a bottle, wouldn't hurt me too bad, but I would love to be able to pull it off with the AN big bud and bud candy that I already have. I think I'll be able to get some GH in a couple weeks right around when I start flowering. And I'll remember to go 1/4 dose at first with the AN stuff, make sure I won't over do anything things time, nice and slow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 7, 2013)

Few small things going on: That Unknown #1 plant is looking rough, and very yellow. I never expect much out of the plant but I might see if I can turn it around, it was put in soil mix with waay too much peat moss, and stays droopy 24/7. The Plato plant is recovering from the molasses, I lost some larger/older fan leaves, but still plenty healthy looking. I'm going to give it a good flush with plain water today, then this Friday I'm getting more FFOF and a 5g bucket to transplant it. I'll give it a good week or so to get a healthy recovery from the transplant, then switch it to flower. Also my seeds shipped out today, expecting them to be here around when I can get my veg light in a couple weeks.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

My tastiest buds so far were my Somango.

They got nice and big for a two week Veg, but the AK-47 I grew
out-yielded them. I way preferred the Somango for smoking.

The AK has good strength, but my pheno is kinda boring, taste-wise.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> My tastiest buds so far were my Somango.
> 
> They got nice and big for a two week Veg, but the AK-47 I grew
> out-yielded them. I way preferred the Somango for smoking.
> ...


Same with my AK/47 from Nirvana 6 yrs ago,taste wasnt there,But it was STRONG stuff.
ID like to get that cherry pheno of the AK.Long shot.....
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw a photo of that pheno....amazing looking plant.

Here it is:
View attachment 2767271

Yeah....that'd be nice. :0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I saw a photo of that pheno....amazing looking plant.
> 
> Here it is:
> View attachment 2767271
> ...


 I've seen that photo somewhere. Didn't they say there is only 1/10000 of a chance to get a seed of Cherry AK?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I've seen that photo somewhere. Didn't they say there is only 1/10000 of a chance to get a seed of Cherry AK?


IDK where you saw it, but prob same place, BEECH told me that about 10 hours ago.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK where you saw it, but prob same place, BEECH told me that about 10 hours ago.


 Wonder how much someone would pay for a clone of that


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Wonder how much someone would pay for a clone of that


IDK man, I seen a few prettier than that, but all things considered, who knows.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK where you saw it, but prob same place, BEECH told me that about 10 hours ago.


Thats my first viewing of it.Just heard about it,I know if I had it a 100bucks would not even get my attention.
The breeding possibiltys of crosses would be worth a fortune too me,if the taste comes thru in the smoke n the kick of the 47.
The 48 Ive had, was nowhere near the 47.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thats my first viewing of it.Just heard about it,I know if I had it a 100bucks would not even get my attention.
> The breeding possibiltys of crosses would be worth a fortune too me,if the taste comes thru in the smoke n the kick of the 47.
> The 48 Ive had, was nowhere near the 47.
> Beech


 My goal is to get to that point someday, having a strain like that. A old buddy of mine, that was doing his thing in Cali for 10-15 years, said he had a strain called P-91, and was really rare. Said he had offers of $5,000+ for his 7ft mother plant, wouldn't give clones out, he only gave to like 5 dispensaries in the state. Never seen or heard of the strain since.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

I woke up and checked out my plants today. That Unknown #1 plant has been doing rough, and today I just noticed it is showing signs of a female. So with not having any nutes to fix any problems, and it not being in FFOF. I figured I'd try whatever. I took a couple inches off the top layer of soil where there was really any roots, but left a good radius of undisturbed dirt around the stem. I then filled it back up, and closer to the top, with FFOF, then gave it a good watering till runoff. I'm hoping the nutes in the dirt will perc it up a little bit, I wouldn't expect more then a 1zip off this thing, it's in rough shape. *Any thoughts?*


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

That may help a little in buffering water and add in some nutrients and other trace elements you need. Hard to say without seeing a current pic, but you should be on your way


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> That may help a little in buffering water and add in some nutrients and other trace elements you need. Hard to say without seeing a current pic, but you should be on your way


Here is a picture. I think it's a combination of some kind of deficiency, that worm tea that I screwed up, and a bad soil mix. I didn't worry about it because I figured it would turn out a male but since I saw some hairs I want to see if I can get it to recover. Would it be worth to recover, I might not even get a zip from the skinniness of the stems and the rough treatment.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, well this is the one you put in the toxic tea and then subsequently flushed right? I would put some light (1/4 str) nutrients since you flushed and give it a few more days to recover.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

You top-dressed with FFOF. This can only be good. EWC would deliver
more nutrients, but hb is right....you need to finish recovering before you
make further conclusions.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Yeah, well this is the one you put in the toxic tea and then subsequently flushed right? I would put some light (1/4 str) nutrients since you flushed and give it a few more days to recover.


This isn't the same plant we all figured out before but it was fed with the worm tea and I did flush this plant. Its made up of a homemade soil not ffof. Well the problem is the only nutes I have are for flowering so can't really feed that's why I tried the top dressing for now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> You top-dressed with FFOF. This can only be good. EWC would deliver
> more nutrients, but hb is right....you need to finish recovering before you
> make further conclusions.
> 
> ...


Alright. The thing is it seems to be getting worse, which is why I did the top dressing, I have no veg muted. I was thinking about putting a cup of ewc and a handful of ffof and a tablespoon of corn syrup into a gallon jug to try to make a tea for the plant. Does this sound like a good recipe?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, you will probably be low on N with your flowering nutrients. what is the N-P-K of your flowering nutes?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Yeah, you will probably be low on N with your flowering nutrients. what is the N-P-K of your flowering nutes?


 Only flowering nutes I have right now is AN Big Bud and Bud Candy, which neither have any N.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, you are going to need to add some N for sure, go light but it will need it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Yeah, you are going to need to add some N for sure, go light but it will need it.


 Well since I have no nutes for N, you think a cup of wormcastings, 1 tablespoon of cornsyrup, and a hand full of ffof be a good tea brew for N feed?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

Just use EC and top fill and water.Nothing ELSE!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just use EC and top fill and water.Nothing ELSE!
> Beech


What's EC?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

It is like PPM. Look it up. Electrical Conductivity, IIRC.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> It is like PPM. Look it up. Electrical Conductivity, IIRC.
> 
> JD


 I was looking it up but when he said use EC, I thought it was something I add lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

Earthworm Castings. The stuff you have.
BEECH


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

somebeech said:


> earthworm castings.
> Beech


hahahahahahhahahah


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Earthworm Castings.
> BEECH


 That's what I figured. Worm castings, ewc, ec, and they are all the same lol K.I.S.S.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CGcQFjAE&url=http://mypeoplepc.com/members/arbra/trinity/id14.html&ei=VNYDUvzXKfKByQGDrYCoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHIsgmgpHag2qu8GOZ8nqT5l33E4g&bvm=bv.50500085,d.aWc


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CGcQFjAE&url=http://mypeoplepc.com/members/arbra/trinity/id14.html&ei=VNYDUvzXKfKByQGDrYCoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHIsgmgpHag2qu8GOZ8nqT5l33E4g&bvm=bv.50500085,d.aWc


 I'll begin reading right now, this looks like it should help a lot.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Earthworm Castings. The stuff you have.
> BEECH


Apologize for the laughter. thought it was a joke at first....
Rereading shit helps me out.
Now I understand You meant Earthworm Castings from the beginning.  
Always helping out the little guys!!!! +rep if I could..... 
I'll just keep hitting the button daily from now on.(so I never miss a chance to give you +rep) 

ADT- I've noticed if I stress over something more and more, it never seems to go the way I want.. 
But hell You're doing WAY fuckin better than me when I was first starting up HPS from CFL. lol

Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That's what I figured. Worm castings, ewc, ec, and they are all the same lol K.I.S.S.


Just realized something here..........
K.I.S.S.???
Who's that for?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That's what I figured. Worm castings, ewc, ec, and they are all the same lol K.I.S.S.








Beech


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That's what I figured. Worm castings, ewc, ec, and they are all the same lol K.I.S.S.


Are you trying to say somebody in hydro checking their EC is checking the amount of worm shit?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure None of the people helping you are stupid. or trying to over complicate anything for you. so..... Keep It Simple Stupid is not something to post after getting advise. Please clarify for us all so you don't get people hating/unsubbing you for a misunderstanding.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are you trying to say somebody in hydro checking their EC is checking the amount of worm shit?


No beech had told him to add EC(earthworm castings) to top off and water with plain water only.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> No beech had told him to add EC(earthworm castings) to top off and water with plain water only.


I understand that, but then ADT says 


AllDayToker said:


> That's what I figured. Worm castings, ewc, ec, and they are all the same lol K.I.S.S.


Which is not true.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

That k.i.s.s. Was for me guys.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay. Just had to be sure you weren't tryin to fuck with anyone..... You've been asking for a lot of help lately. So I didn't wanna see you missing out for something stupid like that... Thank you for clarifying 

Not to be a dick or anything but www.google.com helps a lot when you have a question about growing..... Seriously bro, you type your question and realize it's been asked steadily for the last 10 years...... Answers don't change as they get older....


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I understand that, but then ADT says
> 
> Which is not true.


I said this because some used EC and EWC and EC to all abbreviate worm castings. It was a joke. I said kiss because I went to research EC and found all that electrical stuff and ppm ect


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually I was the root of the error.

Someone asked what EC referred to and I suggested "Electrical Conductivity".

I should have seen the point from context. Sorry!

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Okay. Just had to be sure you weren't tryin to fuck with anyone..... You've been asking for a lot of help lately. So I didn't wanna see you missing out for something stupid like that... Thank you for clarifying
> 
> Not to be a dick or anything but www.google.com helps a lot when you have a question about growing..... Seriously bro, you type your question and realize it's been asked steadily for the last 10 years...... Answers don't change as they get older....


 I've been talking to beech privately for a long time before I started asking people on here I dont treat anyone on here with disrespect.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Actually I was the root of the error.
> 
> Someone asked what EC referred to and I suggested "Electrical Conductivity".
> 
> ...


No prob bro.
I've seen confusion even come talking about nutes, and somebody says MG instead of Mg for Mag, and it is mistaken for Miracle Grow.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Actually I was the root of the error.
> 
> Someone asked what EC referred to and I suggested "Electrical Conductivity".
> 
> ...


I did the same thing and thought the Earthworm Castings part was a joke. I went back and read it again and realized my error.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

This I'm sorry I ever asked for help, I'll keep to myself. I am thankful for what I have been given. I hope you all do well.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Really? Sorry you feel that way. Maybe it would have help YOU out if you clarified who the K.I.S.S. was for.
because with 3 people talking to you at the time and KISS comes out, the room goes dark.......
You did not make it clear that you weren't talkin shit to others.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> This I'm sorry I ever asked for help, I'll keep to myself. I am thankful for what I have been given. I hope you all do well.


No need to get like that bro.
There was just a misunderstanding.
Nobody is trying to chase you off or say they don't wish to help anymore.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Exactly. I misunderstood who you were aiming KISS at. Seeing beech's quote in the same message kinda made me think you were being a dick to your biggest helper.
It was a misunderstanding and we cleared it up. You're all good to stick around.

I'm not trying to fuck with you by saying GOOGLE dude. seriously. 
I was just saying instead of asking the question here FIRST check google. 
Then ask if you got the right info. That's what I do just about every fuckin day! 

Come on back and accept my apology..


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

Geesh, people get bent out of shape quickly sometimes, time for some medical cannabis 

ADT, you are absolutely right, when at all possible it is best to keep it simple(like what BEECH suggested with the water and EWC), some castings and water for now, but I would look into picking up some fert with a little N in it for down the road once you have recovered some .


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Exactly. I misunderstood who you were aiming KISS at. Seeing beech's quote in the same message kinda made me think you were being a dick to your biggest helper.
> It was a misunderstanding and we cleared it up. You're all good to stick around.
> 
> I'm not trying to fuck with you by saying GOOGLE dude. seriously.
> ...


Right on bro,keeping it cool!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> This I'm sorry I ever asked for help, I'll keep to myself. I am thankful for what I have been given. I hope you all do well.


It was a misunderstanding,I took it as you calling me Stupid,when you put the razz smiley with that post.Razz= heckling someone,and hard to heckler Self.
Sorry you feel that way,I will always be here for you like I told you from the start.
Saying your sorry for ever asking for help,and you will just keep to yourself...........This really makes me feel bad,after all I have done for you, to get you pointed in the Rt
direction,I feel unappreciated,But do as you want.
Il still be here if ya change your mind.
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

E + R == O

We can only control our Reaction to Events to control our Outcome.

We will all get where we need to get.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> It was a misunderstanding,I took it as you calling me Stupid,when you put the razz smiley with that post.Razz= heckling someone,and hard to heckler Self.
> Sorry you feel that way,I will always be here for you like I told you from the start.
> Saying your sorry for ever asking for help,and you will just keep to yourself...........This really makes me feel bad,after all I have done for you, to get you pointed in the Rt
> direction,I feel unappreciated,But do as you want.
> ...


 If you feel unappreciated you never read my PM I sent to you.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That k.i.s.s. Was for me guys.





Javadog said:


> E + R == O
> 
> We can only control our Reaction to Events to control our Outcome.
> 
> ...


JD what does that mean? LOL
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

No I didnt I deleted them..........
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> No I didnt I deleted them..........
> Beech


And you think you feel bad


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> No I didnt I deleted them..........
> Beech


This is what I sent to you. I hope you didn't take that KISS think personally, is was meant for me, like a slap on the forehead. I'm going to quit bugging everyone, and you, and just do my own thing. I'll eventually figured it out. I want to thank you for what you have done for me for so long. Putting up with my every question and getting me to where I am today. Like I said before you were like my guru. You are truly a great person and I'm honored to know someone like you. I hope the best for you. Thanks, Ben.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> And you think you feel bad


DO TELL WHY.We can just act like this didnt happen or you can hold a grudge or what ever these pent up emotions 
that your harboring,lead too.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> DO TELL WHY.We can just act like this didnt happen or you can hold a grudge or what ever these pent up emotions
> that your harboring,lead too.
> Beech


I'm just saying I sent an important message trying to resolve this and you didn't even read it, you just deleted it. That made me feel bad, and you said it made you feel bad when I said I'm sorry for asking for help. That's why I said "And you think you feel bad."


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Geesh, people get bent out of shape quickly sometimes, time for some medical cannabis
> 
> ADT, you are absolutely right, when at all possible it is best to keep it simple(like what BEECH suggested with the water and EWC), some castings and water for now, but I would look into picking up some fert with a little N in it for down the road once you have recovered some .


ADT, I don't know why you're leaving dude.
Isn't it evident that the thing is in the past?
Ya gotta get a think skin and hang around man.
I was going to mention, even if ya don't want to spend a bunch, either go and get a 5 dollar box of MG Tomato food, that will get you by until you want to start your flower nutes.
My Winter plant last year, I used ONLY MG all purpose nutes until late into flower and it did fine.
Or, you can go here, and they will send ya a little sample bottle.
It should get to ya in a week or so, mine did.

There's a thread around here about guys that use this ONLY, and I'm trying it on my current grow as well.
A sample tub will be plenty to do a couple plants through the whole grow.
http://www.hydroponic-research.com/


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> JD what does that mean? LOL
> Beech


E+R=O means "the Event plus the Reaction makes the Outcome".

It was a suggestion that it is only our reactions that we can use to
control our outcomes.

Take care,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm just saying I sent an important message trying to resolve this and you didn't even read it, you just deleted it. That made me feel bad, and you said it made you feel bad when I said I'm sorry for asking for help. That's why I said "And you think you feel bad."


I felt like I let you down...when you said your were sry for asking for help.
I take helping ppl serious,more than you will ever get from any other mod,and hate to see ppl get mad and jsut leave.

Anyway enough already, lets get back to your grow.Do a tea or just a few handfuls of the Earthworm Castings,then water it in.
See what it look like in a few days.Fish Emulsion is a good source of N and is cheap,it does stink REAL bad but wont burn em.
And Baka knows what hes talking about also as do almost all the ppl I knwo tht have posted in here.
Feel free to pm me anytime and lets get ya some buds,Hate anyone not having good bud cured and ready at your disposal.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Well it looks like the plant that was doing the best, is a male. All that work for nothing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

You new coming in tht you had a 50/50 chance of Sex....Didnt you......
The only way to get a 100p is order Fem seeds.Could be herm also they look more like yours, then a male.imo
Males will throw alot of balls out in sacs,herms will be one here and there.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

I got a couple males going right now. if you want a picture of the sacs after they first start let me know..


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You new coming in tht you had a 50/50 chance of Sex....Didnt you......
> The only way to get a 100p is order Fem seeds.Could be herm also they look more like yours, then a male.imo
> Males will throw alot of balls out in sacs,herms will be one here and there.
> Beech


Well I knew it would be 50/50, I was just really counting on the better half since I got no puff and the plant is looking good, and I only have two plants that should just be going into flower. Well if it is a male or herm should I just trash it? I could use the dirt I just transplanted it in.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I got a couple males going right now. if you want a picture of the sacs after they first start let me know..


Throw it up for him bro.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Here are some full shot pictures of the plant under one of my aquarium T5 Lights.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

ADT- just took a couple pics of my male pollen sacs if you would like to look at them let me know and i'll post them for you. Don't wanna post pics without permission from you first.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ADT- just took a couple pics of my male pollen sacs if you would like to look at them let me know and i'll post them for you. Don't wanna post pics without permission from you first.


Oh you can post them no problem. I need to learn!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Well the only node that has 'em has one on each side, and not as large.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Like Beech said, I'll just have to keep watch on it for the next few days to 100% it. Really hope it ends up I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure, like 90% sure.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Like Beech said, I'll just have to keep watch on it for the next few days to 100% it. Really hope it ends up I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure, like 90% sure.


I don't think so dude.
Nothing in your pic stood out to me.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Alright. What was bugging me where the little guys circled, looked like pre-male signs, not the little leafs that grow down there.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

Those could split into calyx and expose their pistils. give it a few. unless there's multiple in the same spot you are not looking at a male..


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I'm gaining hope, thanks guys. I'll keep posted if anything happens.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

ADT- Also forgot to mention one thing. the Pollen sacs in my pics aren't big. they are tiny. Microscope pictures. the first pic is magnified by 50x and the second is around 200x......


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ADT- Also forgot to mention one thing. the Pollen sacs in my pics aren't big. they are tiny. Microscope pictures. the first pic is magnified by 50x and the second is around 200x......


 Oh alright. Well I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

In my experience.... Male preflowers have a stem of their own that grows about 2-3 days after they first appear.. the Calyx is just an ovule at the node... Good luck buddy, I'll be sure to check back and see how its going


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> In my experience.... *Male preflowers have a stem of their own* that grows about 2-3 days after they first appear.. the Calyx is just an ovule at the node... Good luck buddy, I'll be sure to check back and see how its going


I was going to add this. I have had to wait out pre-flowers and 
either they show hairs or they get the little stalk.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 11, 2013)

Pic 1: Plato Plant, no confirmed sex. Pic 2: Unknown #1 Plant, confirmed female, heavy LST job. Pic 3: The four Plato seedlings, all got repotted except one, ran out of soil, getting more tomorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 11, 2013)

Note to self: Topped one of the four smaller Plato plants; started LSTing one. Transplanting the one smaller Plato, that didn't get transplanted when the other three did, tomorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2013)

It's going to be like Christmas this week. Ordered a bunch of stuff coming, 7 packages lol, so I can get a stable, perpetual type, grow going, and stop fking around with no nutes and bagseed. I got veg lights for a cab so I'll have a separate area for flowering and vegging. I the right size pots, nutes for flowering and some veg stuff. Tons of FFOF soil, ppm meter, hoping my Barneys Farm 8Ball Kush seeds arrive this week, dome for cloning. No more screwing around!!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

Good for you.... I finally realized i was getting carried away with popping seeds. got 11 strains growing and 2 germinating. 34+ plants, with more clones to be cut. AHH. lol Today I finally said OK I AM DONE!  Good luck. I'll be watching.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Good for you.... I finally realized i was getting carried away with popping seeds. got 11 strains growing and 2 germinating. 34+ plants, with more clones to be cut. AHH. lol Today I finally said OK I AM DONE!  Good luck. I'll be watching.


 Haha hell yeah, I'm watching your journal too. My plan is to focus on a maybe three max strains at a time, clone a little, just try to get the best of what I got before I move on to something else, truly understand the strain before I move on you know.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

I hear that. I am going to grow out what i have now(waiting for these auto's to finish first..) I'll save one clone of each fem for the next grow(13 strains) and add another group of strains and grow out some of my own crosses.(My first breeding project and it's not in anyway small or simple). Good luck man. i got a lot of bouncing around to do. may stop back in for a chat if you're around later.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 13, 2013)

First is the Plato plant, it's been vegging for 37 days, just recently transplanted to a 5g bucket. A lot of nice tops, really bushy. The second set is Unknown #1, it's been vegging for 46 days now. I don't really know what to think of this plant, but it's a confirmed female. Not expecting much of a yield from her, but anything is better then nothing right. She also was recently transplanted into a 5g bucket, and LST'd like 6 or 7 times. I also tried FIMing her and got 3 tops from it, just not great long tops. Hoping to start feeding this week as well for these two older ones. Itching to flowering both of these to move on but I won't have my veg cab set up until next week, so longer veg time for them. The last four pictures are more four more Plato plants, vegging for 19 days now, each looks a little different, and only one resembled the bigger one I originally planted, and one is a lot more stretchy then the others, might be early signs of a male, could just of some sativa heavy phenos. I am also doing different training on each. I've topped one a day or two ago, I've been LSTing another, the stretchy one and the one the looks most similar to the bigger original I have just let to do their own thing. So now if you actually read all of that you know what's going on, if you didn't I don't blame you, it's kind of long haha. Well here are the pictures, ordered from Plato to Unknown #1 to the 4 younger Platos.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

So got some stuff earlier then expected today. I finally got real seeds, no more bagseed for a long time if ever lol. Ended up with five 8ball kush fem, two sleetstack x skunk #1 reg, one black domina x super skunk fem, one black domina x bubblegum fem, one auto purple fem, and one auto blackberry x sweettooth fem. Can't wait to start popping these. I also got my ppm meter, bottle of fish emulsion, and my cloning box. The box is nice, kind of small, but has nice things on the top to control humidity. Still waiting on my veg lights, the floramicro, and 3g smart pots.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

Some nice Freebies they got now.
The Sleestack x skunk1 will be a very very light colored green,Do not take this as a N Deff.
Mine was lime green and a very fast grower,to bad it hermied on me!!My fault tho,was having a issue with a 
ballast,not firing.
Worked fine for days then,it jsut started not firing and messed up the light cycle.
Had a mind of its own,work fine for days then just not light,needed a new bulb.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Some nice Freebies they got now.
> The Sleestack x skunk1 will be a very very light colored green,Do not take this as a N Deff.
> Mine was lime green and a very fast grower,to bad it hermied on me!!My fault tho,was having a issue with a
> ballast,not firing.
> ...


Alright, I'll make sure to keep that noted, hoping to get at least one female out of those 2. Yeah I'm excited about the freebies, hoping to find a real gem. Damn that's a bummer, at least you got it figured out. Quick question about the autos, would they be better off under the 600w HPS 12/12, or the 96w T5 fixture at 18/6?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright, I'll make sure to keep that noted, hoping to get at least one female out of those 2. Yeah I'm excited about the freebies, hoping to find a real gem. Damn that's a bummer, at least you got it figured out. Quick question about the autos, would they be better off under the 600w HPS 12/12, or the 96w T5 fixture at 18/6?


Asking the wrong person,I dont do Autos,I gift em to my friends around here in my town tht have MS,Makes it alittle easier for them to grow.
I help out 3 ppl tht have MS.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright, I'll make sure to keep that noted, hoping to get at least one female out of those 2. Yeah I'm excited about the freebies, hoping to find a real gem. Damn that's a bummer, at least you got it figured out. Quick question about the autos, would they be better off under the 600w HPS 12/12, or the 96w T5 fixture at 18/6?


Thats a good question, is your lighting schedule such that you could do 12 hours under the 12/12 600W and 12 hours under the T5?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 14, 2013)

No need to run 12/12. you can use the 600 if you want to. but 12/12 is not necessary. auto's should be fine with 18-24 hours of light a day throughout the life. usually 8-10 weeks. total from germ.

EDIT: hbbum has the best answer for you.. lol


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

I was assuming the 600 is on 12/12 and the t5 is under 18/6 for other plants correct? Might be a PITA to move them, but I would think that would get you the most out of your autos.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Asking the wrong person,I dont do Autos,I gift em to my friends around here in my town tht have MS,Makes it alittle easier for them to grow.
> I help out 3 ppl tht have MS.
> *&#8203;Beech*


Alright buddy. Yeah I bet that would make it hell of a lot easier for them to deal with then a big ole plant.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I was assuming the 600 is on 12/12 and the t5 is under 18/6 for other plants correct? Might be a PITA to move them, but I would think that would get you the most out of your autos.


 Yeah that's correct. So you're thinking it'd be best just to use both?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> No need to run 12/12. you can use the 600 if you want to. but 12/12 is not necessary. auto's should be fine with 18-24 hours of light a day throughout the life. usually 8-10 weeks. total from germ.
> 
> EDIT: hbbum has the best answer for you.. lol


 Lol yeah. I'd be flowering under the 600 but it would always be in 12/12 for ladies, getting a 96w T5 fixture for vegging this week so I figured I'd see what would work best.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 14, 2013)

You'll get larger nugs with the 600 so if you CAN use both I would.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah I think I will just put it in the veg box at nights, and when I wake up I can move it to the flower closest. Not too much of a hassle, and if it's going to add weight I'm willing haha. Thanks hbbum. (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hbbum again.)


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I think I will just put it in the veg box at nights, and when I wake up I can move it to the flower closest. Not too much of a hassle, and if it's going to add weight I'm willing haha. Thanks hbbum. (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hbbum again.)


Oh dammit, and just when I thought...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

Dont do this and loose em.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol. Yeah as soon as I got them I put them in empty pill bottles and labeled them.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 15, 2013)

Ive learned over my yrs to pick 1 spot to hide things,That way you know where there at, all the time.
Made mistake of hiding chit,then I dont remember where,Till i did the ABOVE. 
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Note to self: Tested clone chamber to see if I could control the humidity, easy. Might try cloning in the next few days to see if I can do it with the stuff I have, might have to get something different later on if rock wool doesn't work. First feeding for all six plants today, the 4 younger platos will just get fish emulsion, the two older plants will get fish emulsion and 300ppm of micro (if the micro comes today.) Topping went smoothly on the younger plato I tried it on, getting two new tops. The one I'm LSTing is also growing great, plan on having a ton of tops on that one. Waiting to plant the Autos and 8Ball Kush beans until veg light comes (says Tuesday but I hoping it will be early.) *EDIT:* Only watered three of the four younger platos with the fish emulsion water, the more stretchy one wasn't in need of water. The three took 1/3-1/2 gallon each. Waiting for Micro to water the older Plato plant, going to wait to water the other older plant, she won't need watering for a few days still. And they weren't kidding about how bad fish emulsion smells. *ADD:* Family shot before starting fed. *EDIT #2*: Micro came today so I fed the older Plato with a gallon of water with Micro, forgot to add fish emulsion too -face palm-. The water tested 280ppm before hand and it was 560-580ppm after so about 300ppm feed. Start small and then add.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

*Question about Autos:* So I plan on running my Autos mostly under the HPS, it will be 5 hours T5HO, and 13 hours HPS. Would a 3g Smart Pot be too much, or would a 2g Smart Pot do fine? Also, when running nutes, you just start with your flowering nutes like 2 weeks after it pops right? Low dose and working up?


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> *Question about Autos:* So I plan on running my Autos mostly under the HPS, it will be 5 hours T5HO, and 13 hours HPS. Would a 3g Smart Pot be too much, or would a 2g Smart Pot do fine? Also, when running nutes, you just start with your flowering nutes like 2 weeks after it pops right? Low dose and working up?


Go with the 3 gallons. I use 3gal for my autos and at harvest time roots are just starting to go around the bottom of the pot.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Go with the 3 gallons. I use 3gal for my autos and at harvest time roots are just starting to go around the bottom of the pot.


 Alright cool thanks. What kind of setup you running?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> *Question about Autos:* So I plan on running my Autos mostly under the HPS, it will be 5 hours T5HO, and 13 hours HPS. Would a 3g Smart Pot be too much, or would a 2g Smart Pot do fine? Also, when running nutes, you just start with your flowering nutes like 2 weeks after it pops right? Low dose and working up?


In regards to root space, you would have to try really hard to have "Too much".


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Idk if anyone will see this, but here is a video of me taking a dab out of my custom oil rig. It has an 18-hole custom bombilla perc with a recycler to put any water splash back into the main base for water, if you didn't know what a recycler was. There are a lot cooler ones out there but there isn't any with bombilla percs, great for oil, so so for flowers. Only about 7-8inches tall I think, and 3inches wide maybe. Dope piece from a private glass blower from the East Coast. Dab away.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Note to self: Tested clone chamber to see if I could control the humidity, easy. Might try cloning in the next few days to see if I can do it with the stuff I have, might have to get something different later on if rock wool doesn't work. First feeding for all six plants today, the 4 younger platos will just get fish emulsion, the two older plants will get fish emulsion and 300ppm of micro (if the micro comes today.) Topping went smoothly on the younger plato I tried it on, getting two new tops. The one I'm LSTing is also growing great, plan on having a ton of tops on that one. Waiting to plant the Autos and 8Ball Kush beans until veg light comes (says Tuesday but I hoping it will be early.) *EDIT:* Only watered three of the four younger platos with the fish emulsion water, the more stretchy one wasn't in need of water. The three took 1/3-1/2 gallon each. Waiting for Micro to water the older Plato plant, going to wait to water the other older plant, she won't need watering for a few days still. And they weren't kidding about how bad fish emulsion smells. *ADD:* Family shot before starting fed. *EDIT #2*: Micro came today so I fed the older Plato with a gallon of water with Micro, forgot to add fish emulsion too -face palm-. The water tested 280ppm before hand and it was 560-580ppm after so about 300ppm feed. Start small and then add.


Why do you have the 5 gal ones set so far down in the buckets?
Just asking, it doesn't make any sense to me.
It blocks light, blocks air flow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> In regards to root space, you would have to try really hard to have "Too much".


 Yeah I suppose. Just trying to save a dime on dirt is all.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why do you have the 5 gal ones set so far down in the buckets?
> Just asking, it doesn't make any sense to me.
> It blocks light, blocks air flow.


 I just didn't transplant good enough. I always try to cover some stem to lower it down, then I end up doing it too much because I think I would over do it. I did the same with a couple of the 2g Smart Pots but idk you can tell. It's a pain to water too...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I suppose. Just trying to save a dime on dirt is all.


You got a hack saw or jig saw?
Cut off the fucking extra plastic man.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why do you have the 5 gal ones set so far down in the buckets?
> Just asking, it doesn't make any sense to me.
> It blocks light, blocks air flow.


To be honest I screwed up putting them in 5g buckets to begin with, waste of dirt.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You got a hack saw or jig saw?
> Cut off the fucking extra plastic man.


Honestly I probably could, I shouldn't be doing much more LSTin anyways, I'll just super crop any stretch during flowering. Maybe a hot blade would be easier and less mess then a jig saw.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> To be honest I screwed up putting them in 5g buckets to begin with, waste of dirt.


Why 'screwed up'?
Extra room never hurts IMO.
But now the REAL story comes out, LOL.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why 'screwed up'?
> Extra room never hurts IMO.
> But now the REAL story comes out, LOL.


Lol, well when I took the plants out of the 2g smart pots they were in, I barely saw any roots on the sides or bottom, they had plenty of time in the pots, let alone would only have to move them to a 3g smart pot to finish flowering without getting rootbound, but after they were out the buckets were filled with dirt and I just went through with what I planned. Like you said more space isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Lol, well when I took the plants out of the 2g smart pots they were in, I barely saw any roots on the sides or bottom, they had plenty of time in the pots, let alone would only have to move them to a 3g smart pot to finish flowering without getting rootbound, but after they were out the buckets were filled with dirt and I just went through with what I planned. Like you said more space isn't going to hurt.


Don't be skeered bro, a few bucks worth of soil or another day to go to the store is more than worth the comfort of being sure you have enough room and the return.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Don't be skeered bro, a few bucks worth of soil or another day to go to the store is more than worth the comfort of being sure you have enough room and the return.


 Hell yeah that's true. I just don't like working with the large pots if I know the roots aren't getting to the bottom and I could be causing root rot. I just got to watch the weight of the bucket and the plant. I'm always second guessing myself, got to just go with the flow. That's how my CFL grows turned out so good, didn't spend near as much time and effort with them, let them do their thing. I did get a horrible yield and never transplanted with no drainage in my pots, but it was really good tasting and smelling pot. I think the natural way is the best, doing it outdoors. Never done outdoors, I really can't with all the ditch weed around my parts. Rough estimate within 1 mile of my house alone there are hundreds of ditch weed plants, mostly all left over from the hemp days, we have the best soil.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

We can hang here since Rosey's was a bust. Whats up people?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

hahaha I realized it wasn't your thread and I was giving you advise on cloning. lol oops... Rosey loves me.  It's all good.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> hahaha I realized it wasn't your thread and I was giving you advise on cloning. lol oops... Rosey loves me.  It's all good.


 Lol Rosey is either snoopin' or sleepin. I appreciate the advice though.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

She's sleeping. passed out like 5 hours ago. she'll be back on around 3am. most likely anyway. lol....... No problem on the advise. I myself sucked at cloning up until this grow.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright cool thanks. What kind of setup you running?


I have my autos growing in 3 Gallon air pots with super soil under 600w hps. Super soil contains Bat guano 1-10-1, kelp meal, dolomite lime, azomite, dry molasses, and just a 1\2 teaspoon of Bat guano Mexican 10-1-1 don't need a lot of Nitrogen. I harvested some DANK Critical Jack auto 2.5 weeks ago and some red poison which I will NEVER grow again the buds was so pretty bright purple with red tent NO GREEN AT ALL IN THE BUD and the smell was wonderful but the high was complete SHIT. I will never grow weed just for the color again.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm buying that weed for the color alone. my girlfriend won't smoke unless I have pink weed. so FUCK HER I'M BUYING PINK WEED! lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm buying that weed for the color alone. my girlfriend won't smoke unless I have pink weed. so FUCK HER I'M BUYING PINK WEED! lol


Buy her a fucking poster bro, you know our shit never turns out like the pics.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

According to ^above grower It does...... lol


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm buying that weed for the color alone. my girlfriend won't smoke unless I have pink weed. so FUCK HER I'M BUYING PINK WEED! lol


Lmao ay if color is what your after and you don't care for potency go for it. Its 3 of them black devel, black cream, and shitty poison I mean red poison aka the red family lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Seein doubla


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> According to ^above grower It does...... lol


Graphics credits go to Prosperian.......


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Graphics credits go to Prosperian.......View attachment 2778315


Second time you post this picture you trying to say something. Haha


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Lmao ay if color is what your after and you don't care for potency go for it. Its 3 of them black devel, black cream, and shitty poison I mean red poison aka the red family lol.


Read page 15 of my thread.. lol may be 14. but I posted the pics of all 3 strains days ago. I got Skunk magazine with an article from the breeder about the red's....... I wanna try Dark Devil and Red Poison. don't like the look of the Black Cream...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Second time you post this picture you trying to say something. Haha


Only the second??? you sure bout that buddy??? lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Only the second??? you sure bout that buddy??? lol


 Hurtin' the pride strain haha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Hurtin' the pride strain haha


"Bmeat" was good for a laugh or two, as long as you had some aspirin handy.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Read page 15 of my thread.. lol may be 14. but I posted the pics of all 3 strains days ago. I got Skunk magazine with an article from the breeder about the red's....... I wanna try Dark Devil and Red Poison. don't like the look of the Black Cream...


If you have a high tolerance for smoking you are completly wasting you money, electric, skills, and time
On the red family. But growing autos has taught me a lot tho fuck em they require too much light to yield not a damn thing and idk I don't like autos to be honest but I LOVE the critical jack auto you should try it you will not be disappointed. I'm thinking about trying 12/12 from seed I heard that's better then wasting time with autos.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> If you have a high tolerance for smoking you are completly wasting you money, electric, skills, and time
> On the red family. But growing autos has taught me a lot tho fuck em they require too much light to yield not a damn thing and idk I don't like autos to be honest but I LOVE the critical jack auto you should try it you will not be disapointed. I'm thinking about trying 12/12 from seed I heard that's better then wasting time with autos.


Auto's are NOT a waste of time. They can be amazing plants if you get the right genetics. I grew an auto AK by G13 Labs and it yielded 2oz.+....In a 4gal pot. 24/0 400w HPS 60 days sprout to harvest.. Waste of time???? 2 ounces in 2 months off 1 plant?? NOPE


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Auto's are NOT a waste of time. They can be amazing plants if you get the right genetics. I grew an auto AK by G13 Labs and it yielded 2oz.+....In a 4gal pot. 24/0 400w HPS 60 days sprout to harvest.. Waste of time???? 2 ounces in 2 months off 1 plant?? NOPE


But that's the catch look how long you had to leave your light on. Me personally I can't leave my equipment on 24/0 my electric bill and babies (not autos my equipment) need some rest lol.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Auto's are NOT a waste of time. They can be amazing plants if you get the right genetics. I grew an auto AK by G13 Labs and it yielded 2oz.+....In a 4gal pot. 24/0 400w HPS 60 days sprout to harvest.. Waste of time???? 2 ounces in 2 months off 1 plant?? NOPE


2 OZ, off of 60 days of 24/0, which is the same electricity as 120 days at 12/12 (ok call it 90 days if your fans run 24/7 anyway) I would be pissed to get 2 OZ with a 90 day flower.

Not looking to pass judgement, seems great if you are squeezing them in with other light cycles, but seems inefficient if done on their own.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

I pay $1.35 per KWH... My last electric bill was $120 with 2 window AC's and a 400w MH running 24/7. I don't pay anything for electric in my area......


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well ill be damn.. I need to move to your location.


SxIstew said:


> I pay $1.35 per KWH... My last electric bill was $120 with 2 window AC's and a 400w MH running 24/7. I don't pay anything for electric in my area......


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

And I run auto's only while I veg. so I don't waste my time either. it gives me more veg time so that I can take cuts and start seeds... I have 13 strains going right now and only 5-6 plants(out of 22 plants 8 cuttings) are big enough for a flip.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Well ill be damn.. I need to move to your location.


Trust me you don't lol...... I live in the ghetto.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> And I run auto's only while I veg. so I don't waste my time either. it gives me more veg time so that I can take cuts and start seeds... I have 13 strains going right now and only 5-6 plants(out of 22 plants 8 cuttings) are big enough for a flip.


But come on bro plants need rest too. I talk to my ladies and I ask them would they like to go on 24/7 cause I honestly considered it at one point and time but they told me, "hell no don't you need sleep". I'm being so serious right now too. Get stone high and sit in your grow room with the ladies and just relax watch they speak to you.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 15, 2013)

It still seems like it would be more efficient to grow photos, never mind the fact that you cannot clone autos so you always need seeds. I suppose if you bred your own seeds, and lived in the ghetto without having to pay for electricity, then Autos should be economical. There is not doubt they are easier though, and seem pretty damn fast to harvest.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 15, 2013)

hbbum said:


> It still seems like it would be more efficient to grow photos, never mind the fact that you cannot clone autos so you always need seeds. I suppose if you bred your own seeds, and lived in the ghetto without having to pay for electricity, then Autos should be economical. There is not doubt they are easier though, and seem pretty damn fast to harvest.


I would change my entire opinion on autos if I could clone them hoes..


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

Well boys.... Sorry to burst your bubbles but YOU CAN!  as long as you get them in time they CAN be cloned. read this https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/autoflower-clone-success-not-impossible.30237/


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

Also. Nothing has ever been proven that there is a difference in growth between 18/6,20/4 and 24/0. 
Veg growth can be 24/0 if you feel the need. Which I do. 
I am awake all the time and constantly have to check on things in my grow room.
I have male auto's going in a closet now(for breeding with the female) 
I am also starting a huge breeding project using Reg pollen and Fem pollen(using Colloidal Silver to give a few clones of all my female plants a sex change.)..... 

Running an auto can really save you some coin.... 
If you grow a small amount for personal use you tend to run out of weed and resort to buying it when you have none.
When you run autos through your veg you get that bud while flowering the rest and have more bud once harvested. 
and do it all over again and you have a better chance of NOT running out. regardless of potency or whatever. 
It's better than mids. and it's better than spending $20/g for weed worth smoking. 

so I will continue to run auto strains with my photo strains and make my own auto in a few more grows.


If you want to try something that is JUST as fast and photo then look at the new F1 Fast Versions from Sweet Seeds or Hazeman Seeds Cocoa Puffs(10-12 week total plant life)

I'm running cocoa puffs now.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Well boys.... Sorry to burst your bubbles but YOU CAN!  as long as you get them in time they CAN be cloned. read this https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/autoflower-clone-success-not-impossible.30237/


But the catch with that method is you have to actually baby sit them and watch them like a hawk as the reading said. Lol Me personally don't have time to play mission impossible with it. The reading said you only have a couple of hours to get the clone at a certain time.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 16, 2013)

You do make a good point there I do hate running out of meds and having to go buy that sucks everyone around my area swear the got that fire or good ish or that loud when really its CRAP.


SxIstew said:


> Also. Nothing has ever been proven that there is a difference in growth between 18/6,20/4 and 24/0.
> Veg growth can be 24/0 if you feel the need. Which I do.
> I am awake all the time and constantly have to check on things in my grow room.
> I have male auto's going in a closet now(for breeding with the female)
> ...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

Would you like to see the reason I am running the auto I got now????


Here's a pic at day 50(from seed) from the breeder's ICMAG thread. He shows pics from different generations as it was being made... great fuckin bud right there buddy......



Edit:This is grown in a solo cup.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not even gonna lie that looks lovely. But I wanna see the whole plant lol that could be just one small cola zoom in for the pic, imo I think breeders do that anyway.


SxIstew said:


> Would you like to see the reason I am running the auto I got now????
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778345Here's a pic at day 50(from seed) from the breeder's ICMAG thread. He shows pics from different generations as it was being made... sweat fuckin bud right there buddy......
> ...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie that looks lovely. But I wanna see the whole plant lol that could be just one small cola zoom in for the pic, imo I think breeders do that anyway.


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=112296
the first post has a link to the past thread. that is F5/F6-F8 and the previous thread is F2-F5
Pics from start to finish and dry bud pics as well.... give it a look see. I read the WHOLE thing before I ordered the seeds.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm running cocoa puffs now.


Sorry, couldn't resist.View attachment 2778560


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> She's sleeping. passed out like 5 hours ago. she'll be back on around 3am. most likely anyway. lol....... No problem on the advise. I myself sucked at cloning up until this grow.


Rosey Sleeping, pics or GTFO..
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

_I'm not even gonna lie that looks lovely. But I wanna see the whole plant lol that could be just one small cola zoom in for the pic, imo I think breeders do that anyway.






Not all, and this is week 7 F 2 more weeks and pure suger n Fire
*Beech* 








_
​


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

Heres a breeders pic...Fallen angel





Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SOMEBEECH again.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 17, 2013)

Well not much of an update today, hung over and brain dead. No pictures but plants are doing well. After the transplant the Unknown #1 plant really turned around, most likely from the FFOF but also could of been the good batch of tea I made, idk. I do know she is greening up a lot. Doing some minor supercropping to try to even out her canopy. The Plato plant is doing great, super bushy, tons of foliage, no signs of defiencies, just really healthy. It's just a pain to water because it's so low to the bucket. I counted 13 tops on Unknown #1 and 9 or 10 on Plato, not bad for just LSTing. FIMd both but one I screwed up and just gave a nice trim, but the other I got 2-3 tops from, just going to stick with topping. Really looking into main lining too.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Your goin have to stop a that drinking bro!  its starting to affect your work/updates! Haha..
Where's the pictures ?: 

J/k with ya bro.. How you been doing buddy ?:


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 17, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Your goin have to stop a that drinking bro!  its starting to affect your work/updates! Haha..
> Where's the pictures ?:
> 
> J/k with ya bro.. How you been doing buddy ?:


Lol, yeah I defiantly went on a binge this week, and I'm paying the price haha. It's all been pretty smooth, having some negatives thoughts that normal comes with the hangover for me. I just can't tell if I'm pushing them down on a daily bases or if it's the truth just coming out and if I'm going to act on it, idk. It's kind of hard to explain, I don't know if I'm ever doing good or bad or now I'm just telling myself things are fine so I believe it, been like this for years. I just can't figure it out. I apologize for complaining, I know you have a lot on the table I really shouldn't be buggin ya with this crap, I felt I needed to tell someone how I feel in this state of mind; just don't really have anyone to talk to.


----------



## Lady Helena (Aug 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Lol, yeah I defiantly went on a binge this week, and I'm paying the price haha. It's all been pretty smooth, having some negatives thoughts that normal comes with the hangover for me. I just can't tell if I'm pushing them down on a daily bases or if it's the truth just coming out and if I'm going to act on it, idk. It's kind of hard to explain, I don't know if I'm ever doing good or bad or now I'm just telling myself things are fine so I believe it, been like this for years. I just can't figure it out. I apologize for complaining, I know you have a lot on the table I really shouldn't be buggin ya with this crap, I felt I needed to tell someone how I feel in this state of mind; just don't really have anyone to talk to.


Talk away ADT. It's never good to feel like that. Stop drinking, see if you feel better - I did. Never looked back.... Chin up. x


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 18, 2013)

Lady Helena said:


> Talk away ADT. It's never good to feel like that. Stop drinking, see if you feel better - I did. Never looked back.... Chin up. x


I have an occasional beer or 2 once every few months. Barenaked Ladies say it best. "Drinking just to get drunk is a waste of precious booze." I used to get drunk daily.(used to be fun, not anymore. lol)


ADT- I'm always on bro. PM me if I am not responding to posts. its probably because so many others i'm subscribed to keep updating...... keeping you at the bottom of the subscribed list. Anytime you need to chat man...


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2013)

I lurk a lot too, but am ready to talk stuff out when needed.

I do not drink much, but am still killing myself with cigs. Yuck!

Gotta make a move....

:0)

JD


----------



## cannabis love (Aug 18, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread, but in the beginning the temps were always a problem and the first thing I noticed was the carpet on the floor, which *does* trap heat. I would take it out if that were my closet and put some plastic sheeting down. I will now continue reading on, and I hope you have fun and a good crop


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 18, 2013)

Alright, just a couple pictures. First picture is the plants 3 days ago before feeding, the second picture is from today. I've been pretty satisfied how well they all have been growing. Hoping my 96w T5HO 2ft 4 bulb comes tomorrow or Tuesday so I can flip these two big ones into flower, I want to start seeing flowers.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 18, 2013)

cannabis love said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but in the beginning the temps were always a problem and the first thing I noticed was the carpet on the floor, which *does* trap heat. I would take it out if that were my closet and put some plastic sheeting down. I will now continue reading on, and I hope you have fun and a good crop


 Yeah I got the heat all handled, but still thinking about taking the carpet out, it's ugly anyways, need to clean up my closest one of these days.


----------



## cannabis love (Aug 18, 2013)

Your grow area can never be too clean lol - those plants are looking good! I just started to germinate a few seeds a few minutes ago after almost a year of going without growing, and my closet will be bleached down with a bleach/water solution. I can't wait to see some green in there again myself !


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 18, 2013)

Note to self - Fed Unknown #1 for first time, 350ppm micro + tablespoon fish emulsion. LSTd more stretchy Plato. Need to figure out yields, rotations, timing, spacing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 18, 2013)

*Keep records on Feeding.Less is better cant fix too much!!!Easy!!!............. and can really hurt yields.
Underfed is a, Easy Fix...Feel me!!
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

Note to self - Wanted to see if I could pop seeds in the humidity dome I bought, got some crap seeds and tried, both were popped today, so I now that I know I can pop seeds in it, I'm going to try practicing clones with some Plato cuttings. Going to also probably start trying to pop some of these 8Ball kush and Auto seeds.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been popping seeds in plugs in my dome for a year+ now.  works GREAT. 2 of my SxI for the comp. between Dank and I popped in plugs this morning.  sprouts within a day or 2.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I've been popping seeds in plugs in my dome for a year+ now.  works GREAT. 2 of my SxI for the comp. between Dank and I popped in plugs this morning.  sprouts within a day or 2.


 It's my first humidity dome, and yeah worked great. I didn't really worry they weren't going to pop like I do in straight in soil, I just knew it was just a matter of time, I think it was the seed but it did seem to take longer. Yeah I noticed that, heard he hasn't had any luck getting his to pop yet.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm gonna suggest my germ method to him for this particular strain. the seeds are super hard and 3 times the size of a breeder seed you'd be used to seeing.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

Note to self - read up on cloning quick, watched a video, more reading, did a cut, and now seeing if it will clone. I know I'm suppose to use an older plant, but didn't want to lose any tops before flowering so I got a smaller branch from my smaller plato plants. See how it goes.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2013)

Tops root slowly. Be patient with them.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Tops root slowly. Be patient with them.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


Oh it's not a top, my younger platos are about 3-4 weeks old, I just took a smaller side branch that probably wouldn't get more light in the long run anyways, or is that still a top? I just think of tops as all the bud sights that are at the top. Yeah I know it might take a week or two to root so I'm prepared to wait.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 19, 2013)

the lower branches should root faster for you. Good luck, I have had little success. I was pulling one today because it was not doing well, and it actually has great roots.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

hbbum said:


> the lower branches should root faster for you. Good luck, I have had little success. I was pulling one today because it was not doing well, and it actually has great roots.


 Alright cool, thanks. You've had little success with cloning? What type of problems do you run into? And if it had great roots I wonder why it wouldn't be doing well.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Tops root slowly. Be patient with them.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


I only take tops... Including the center stalk. I get roots in 7 days. have 4 rooted today actually.(plugged 8 days ago.)

I prefer tops because they tend to grow faster once rooted.
(may have something to do with the 4-6 undeveloped leaf sets sitting within the Apex)...... 
Works well with a good super-crop...... I have over 30 tops on this girl now. 
plus more growing up from the last 12 tops I took off 2 days ago.


Make sure your light source produces enough heat within the dome to keep the plants happy. but not too much to dry them out.... I mist my cuts 4+ times a day as well as the entire dome. all vents closed the whole time.

I used to lose every clone I took. haven't lost a single one this grow.  things are looking up for the stewie


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

ADT- wanna see a pic I just took of my latest batch of cuttings? very healthy clones will be rooting from these...


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah I mist the hood a few times a day, then mix threw vents a couple tops. Vents stay closed, dome, ATM is on the far edge of my grow since it's a 600w, stays around 75-80 and rH 90%+. It will be going under some CFLs or T5s soon though because I'll be setting my 600 back. I'm just using rock wool right now, it popped the seeds so I'm hoping it'll be good enough for the clones.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ADT- wanna see a pic I just took of my latest batch of cuttings? very healthy clones will be rooting from these...


Would probably help, visual learning works well for me.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

See what I mean by I use all tops? 
I'll try to take some step by step pics of my method next week when I start chopping up the cotton candy and blue thai. 
Maybe it'll help........ besides not keeping water in the bottom tray the ONE thing that helped me was taking a second cut. 
After the first I put my cuts into a cup or bowl of Olivia's Solution. while in the cup/bowl, 
I take another clean cut with my blade under water about 1/4" up from the first. 
this ensures no air is trapped in the stem tip when plugged..... Seems to be working well for me. You know to cut the leaves in half and remove at least 1 lower one right? to slow transpiration and increase root production.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2782902
> See what I mean by I use all tops?
> I'll try to take some step by step pics of my method next week when I start chopping up the cotton candy and blue thai.
> Maybe it'll help........ besides not keeping water in the bottom tray the ONE thing that helped me was taking a second cut.
> ...


They do look very healthy. All I did was take the cutting, cut a good angle on it, dipped in powder rooting hormone well, placed in rock wool so powder was evening spread, removed lowest leaf and cut the rest in half.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

Good luck. BTW I forgot to mention I use Clonex Rooting Gel. some of the best out there. 
Olivia's Solution or Clonex Solution are a good thing to look into at least. 
Providing the plant with the proper nutes needed to root.(I soak my plugs in it and ring em out. just leaving them moist.)
Cut, Solution, Cut, Gel, Plug, Spray, Tray, Dome. in order my method. lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Good luck. BTW I forgot to mention I use Clonex Rooting Gel. some of the best out there.
> Olivia's Solution or Clonex Solution are a good thing to look into at least.
> Providing the plant with the proper nutes needed to root.(I soak my plugs in it and ring em out. just leaving them moist.)
> Cut, Solution, Cut, Gel, Plug, Spray, Tray, Dome. in order my method. lol


 At least I know if my method doesn't work I have one that I can use, yours lol.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2013)

My clones often look a bit crappy up top before they 
really get going. I will see the beginnings of new growth
and the old stuff does not worry me so much. :0)

...but then again I have also proudly posted a harvest photo
where the trimmed clone leaves had survived the entire grow.

My process will settle down in time I suppose. I have only
lost a few so far, in about 150 taken (the whole tray twice +),
so I am very happy with this tek.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

My last grow I took more than 50 cuts from 4 strains. only a single Blue Dream survived. lol Now I have been cloning it ever since she was big enough.  of the first 6 I took, 2 were a little messed up, but still alive so far. stunted a bit I think. BUT I GOT 8 MORE ALMOST ROOTED(4 rooted, 4 not) lol....


----------



## hbbum (Aug 19, 2013)

I cannot explain why. I really thought it was toast which is why I was pulling it. I just dropped a seed and was going to put it in the same cup, low and behold there are roots down there. I may have ended up killing it off, but for now I will put the seed in some new roots organic soil.

This is what it looked like when I pulled it:


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

did you plant it and immediately put it under a strong light??? 
you gotta leave them in the room but not near direct light for the first few days.
slowly getting them closer. you can fry the plant with TOO MUCH light lol I've done it....... with seedlings and clones...
now I give them 3 days at around 3-4 feet from the light them move them about a foot a day until they are under the light. 
3-4 days and they are good for me....

Takin off for a bit guys. good luck with all your ventures today....

ADT- Take a couple more. You'll know if your technique works better by seeing how many root in a group. start small, like 4-6 cuts. One at a time will be too slow for you because it can take up to 14 days sometimes more to root a clone depending on age of mother, thickness of stem, length of time left dry, ect.... Just a better look at your technique IMO. Good luck buddy. check in later after I get back.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 20, 2013)

Woke up this morning, seeing something weird in my plants. They all look healthy but something is strange with some leaves, I'll be posting pictures in a bit. I tried to find out what it could be on my own and I think it's either under watering or too much humidity maybe? I mean those are the only two things that have changed. Also, checked the tracking # for my light, says it's been delivered to my front door, still wake and bake sesh so haven't check yet. Looks like tomorrow will be day one of flower for the big Plato and Unknown #1. Finally!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

post pics whenever... lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 20, 2013)

For sure, I'll get some posted soon. Watered all four younger Plato plants and then put them in the new veg box with the light setup. It's a pretty tight fit with the clone box, and the trays underneath my pots. I'm going to have to just put some plastic down so I don't need the trays, and I'll probably have to add a little lighting for the clone box because the new lights are too far, and the when I put them closer my plants shade them. Turned my timer on my 600w down to 12/12, so day 1 flower for them tomorrow. I have another timer for veg light. Buying a fan for veg room, which I don't know where I am going to fit, it's a really small veg cab.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 20, 2013)

Note to Self - Things still do to with veg cab: add liner to bottom, add clone light, add wood to bottom of door, organize cords. Watered all 4 smaller Plato plants.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2013)

So I flipped the lights last night so today is going to be Day 1 of flowering for the big Plato plant and the Unknown #1 plant. They both sit around a foot tall, but the plato is probably about 20in wide, with at least 8-10 tops as of now on each. They are about 20inch away from the light, going to water Plato with just plain water today. I'll post pictures once the lights come on in 10 min. I'll also post some pictures of the veg cab, didn't do anything I was going to yesterday, will just work on it today. Pictures will be posted soon. The smaller platos will be on week 4 of veg tomorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2013)

First three pictures are four Plato plants, 4 weeks veg tomorrow, and the clone box. The four after that are of the Plato plant, day 1 of flowering. The last four are of the Unknown #1 plant, also day 1 of flowering.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking good.  How they doing? are they coming back for ya or still messing up again.?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Looking good.  How they doing? are they coming back for ya or still messing up again.?


 Everything is running smooth as of now. I'm just hoping that plato plant is a female, it would be the heavier yielder out of the two I would expect, personally. Hoping to get my light for the clone box in there today so I can start popping some of those seeds I bought.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-8045E-Lights-of-America-4-Solid-State-Shop-Light-White/19759624

I use that for clones. just to let you know a cheap product.  costs about $20 including bulbs. Home depot lowes walmart or something like them should carry it.

Used to be my VEG light with a bunch of other CFLs but I got my 400w MH now.  Good luck bro. be checkin in again.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-8045E-Lights-of-America-4-Solid-State-Shop-Light-White/19759624
> 
> I use that for clones. just to let you know a cheap product.  costs about $20 including bulbs. Home depot lowes walmart or something like them should carry it.
> 
> Used to be my VEG light with a bunch of other CFLs but I got my 400w MH now.  Good luck bro. be checkin in again.


I might end up just getting another light like a have. Little more expensive but still only $50, 2ft 4bulb 96w. If I have two of those that will just fit in my cab and will be plenty of light for 6 vegging plants and my clones.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

Sounds good... Good luck buddy. gotta go work on the car again. talk to ya later bro.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I ended up ordering another light, just like the one I just got for vegging. It was cheap enough to afford, and with two I'll have light end to end, so no plants are left out and clones get plenty of light. They design them so you can plug them into one another so it's easy to put them next to each other.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey ADT. How's it going bro ?: hadn't seen you on the thread in a few. Was just wanting to let you know I have done a few updates of the ladies within the last few pg's, if you want to checks um out. That and wanted to check in and make sure your doing alright bro.. ?: hope all is well yourway buddy. If you ever need to talk, just give me a shout! Danks always up 2 shoot the shit! Haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey ADT. How's it going bro ?: hadn't seen you on the thread in a few. Was just wanting to let you know I have done a few updates of the ladies within the last few pg's, if you want to checks um out. That and wanted to check in and make sure your doing alright bro.. ?: hope all is well yourway buddy. If you ever need to talk, just give me a shout! Danks always up 2 shoot the shit! Haha


What up man, it's going good. I've been lerkin on your thread, just kind of been keeping to myself, trying to calm things down around me. I'll make sure to look at the updates again though, think I only remember seeing one.


----------



## Lady Helena (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey ADT, I tried to pm you back but your inbox is full - time to do some deleting! Lady Hx


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

Lady Helena said:


> Hey ADT, I tried to pm you back but your inbox is full - time to do some deleting! Lady Hx


 Hey, yeah I saw that lol. It's all clear now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I want to put some of those seeds I bought so I can start seeing some real genetics, but I've been feeling lazy since I got up, don't think I slept well. Anyways I plan on planting three of the 8-ball kushs, and pick two of the freebies out, will have to see what I all got. Stick em in rockwool and into the dome.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

I tend to get more and faster sprouts when I germ in a wet paper towel before plugging.  good to hear you're expanding the grow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I tend to get more and faster sprouts when I germ in a wet paper towel before plugging.  good to hear you're expanding the grow.


 Yeah I noticed the root wool method takes a little longer, but I tend to forget about the paper towel and goes dry, I know with rock wool it's just a matter of time but it will pop. I find it's a safe method  Thanks I'm trying to get it going, slowly but surely I'm getting where I want to be for now.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

Paper towel in a ziplock bag... leave some air in the bag for condensation to hit the sides... so you know you're humid enough within the bag........

I germ 24 hours only. then if my seeds didn't crack I would hand crack them and plug them. 
only after 24 hours of soaking though.. 

to do this you take the side of the seed that is going to crack
(where the taproot is going to be located, it's usually very clear when looking at your seed)
take the seed between your index finger and thumbnail. 
using your thumbnail to press that side of the seed where the tap is located just enough to hear it pop. 
but not crush what's inside.


anyways. good luck. talk to ya later bro.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I tend to get more and faster sprouts when I germ in a wet paper towel before plugging.  good to hear you're expanding the grow.


Tape some sandpaper in a matchbox. Insert beans. Shake the shit out of 'em for 30 secs before the paper towel method. Helps the bean absorb water. Works for me almost every time.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got a 99% success rate with germing currently.  I've lost a few to human error. and one to being a dud. 
I've heard the scruffing thing though. BC Bud Depot suggests to use sand paper and then a cup of water for 48 hours... I have sprouts in 48 hours doing what I do. so I can't complain. 
Thanks pinworm!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I've got a 99% success rate with germing currently.  I've lost a few to human error. and one to being a dud.
> I've heard the scruffing thing though. BC Bud Depot suggests to use sand paper and then a cup of water for 48 hours... I have sprouts in 48 hours doing what I do. so I can't complain.
> Thanks pinworm!


NP boss. I'd say I was hovering around 75% success until I started scruffing and using a heat pad. Now it's a guaranteed thing.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

Well if I did the paper towel method in a zip lock, I would probably put it straight in soil and skip the rock wool all together. I was just starting seeds in the soil anyways, and putting plastic wrap over the top. Worked fine. Might have a beer or two, maybe it'll make me feel like doing something with the seeds. This reggie just makes me tired I swear.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I want to put some of those seeds I bought so I can start seeing some real genetics, but I've been feeling lazy since I got up, don't think I slept well. Anyways I plan on planting three of the 8-ball kushs, and pick two of the freebies out, will have to see what I all got. Stick em in rockwool and into the dome.


I advise,No rockwool and just the P-towel method.
Beech

ps.Say no to the beer!!!!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I advise,No rockwool and just the P-towel method.
> Beech
> 
> ps.Say no to the beer!!!!!!


Alright I'll cut the rock wool then, will probably do those tonight. Should I leave them in the dark or under the T5s? What I can remember from the paper towel method is you put them in the dark. And I'm fine with a couple beers. It's the next morning after drinking a bottle of hard liquor I get bad. No worries buddy, I'm keeping good, got my doc appointment this Tuesday, excited about it to be honest.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

light or dark. For me both work. 
small amounts of heat can help too. sometimes I take the ziplock bag and put it on the keyboard of my laptop when I go to bed. 
I partially close the screen but leave the thing on(if you haven't noticed i'm ALWAYS glowing green). 
the heat from the drive inside is perfect for me. 

other spot I use id the top of my 4' shop light. near but not on top of the ballast. that thing gets hot.....

good luck


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2013)

I soak.till they dont float then the towel with normal room light.
When I see the roots, carefully put in soil root down,and water,
Till they pop up..
Then I slowly move them under direct light,first 3-5 days.
then as close as 1" after a week with fluros.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

See if I can combine all these methods haha. I just want the ones I put in flower 2 days ago to be down, I'm in desperate need of good smoke and I have a good feeling about that Plato plant if it turns on female, already is smellin' danky, the other plant as like no smell at all as of now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

All of my bongs were gettin' boring so I whipped out this old $10 piece. Reminds me of cotton candy.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2013)

*Im a J man myself,Love the taste of a good ole fatty, that ive grown knowing exactly whats been used to grow em!
Im so bad I wont even smoke most ppls chit,For fear of chemicals.

When I first started inside 10yrs ago,I used MG like I did on my outside plants,and blue sparks went a Flying,and poping.
"Shakes Head" 
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Im a J man myself,Love the taste of a good ole fatty, that ive grown knowing exactly whats been used to grow em!
> Im so bad I wont even smoke most ppls chit,For fear of chemicals.
> 
> When I first started inside 10yrs ago,I used MG like I did on my outside plants,and blue sparks went a Flying,and poping.
> ...


Oh man I love jays, I just only roll them when I got enough to spare. I'm trying to survive off a gram of reggie a day right now, it sucks lol. I mean I get off but it's a rough, tired high. Stuff is really harsh, taste bad, but better then nothing  That's why I am being so impatience, I want it to be like 2 months from now and I have flowers, good flowers.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2013)

I still like using an apple. Like in high school. Always eat it afterwards. Om-nom-nom.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

I quit smoking about 9 months ago, since then I do enjoy smokin' a J


----------



## Javadog (Aug 23, 2013)

Good on you bro!

I need to kick the coffin-nails....cigs....too.

JD


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Read page 15 of my thread.. lol may be 14. but I posted the pics of all 3 strains days ago. I got Skunk magazine with an article from the breeder about the red's....... I wanna try Dark Devil and Red Poison. don't like the look of the Black Cream...


I take every thing negative I said about red poison pontency back. Just harvest my last red poison bean out of a pack of 3. I let this one go 2weeks more then the last two and man the pontency is AMAZINNG. Me and the wife took 3RIPS from the bong and omg I'm speechless. I already know if I let it cure it would of been even better. Even tho I did organic I still flushed which I've never done before doing organic and my leaves at harvest where all yellow with a purple outline and the ash when I smoked from pineapple game blunt was all gray and white no black that's a first for me. But red posion has a high leaf to bud ratio and yield sucks that's the only downfall.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

HAHAHA! NICE!!!! Great to hear bro I REALLY appreciate you coming back to let me know that. Awesome..... Looks like I am making an order tomorrow. 

Thanks bro.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Aug 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> HAHAHA! NICE!!!! Great to hear bro I REALLY appreciate you coming back to let me know that. Awesome..... Looks like I am making an order tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks bro.


No problem I'm about to roll some red poison and I was thinkin I gave red poison some bad rep a while ago I need to go back and correct this. Bro if you run it let it go 12-13 weeks from seed


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah I have heard all autos have incorrect time frames. the one i'm running now says 10 weeks. but the breeder grew them out to like 90+ days. so we'll see what happens. Just got some GREAT pollen from one of the males. and pollenated my oldest female. that'll run a minimum 12 weeks as well...

again Thanks for coming back bro. appreciate it.




ADT- How you doin today bro. haven't been around much today but i'm here all night!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

*Need a pic,Update......Hmm, was on this Am... 
*Guess he did a drive by.........






Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 24, 2013)

lol hey guys. Sorry I haven't been on all day, was a little hung over from last night. I'll post some pictures later tonight or tomorrow, plants are doing well. No signs of sex yet, should be any day now. I'm just patiently waiting for some good green. My buddies had some last night, oh man haha. Very, very, grateful. Tasty.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

BEECH was right before he edited himself.  lol... you feeling better ADT?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> BEECH was right before he edited himself.  lol... you feeling better ADT?


Yeah I saw that lol. Yeah I'm feelin' better, just tired. I can't sleep in no matter how late I stay up, so I'm running on E haha.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

"SHAKES HEAD"
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 24, 2013)

Well I'll probably do an update tomorrow morning when I wake up. Just going to lay around for the rest of the night, like I've been doing all day haha. Check back in tomorrow, should be able to get pictures around 10ish.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

*Im booked till next month!!**
Beech *


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 25, 2013)

Alright, so it's the beginning of Day 4 of flowering today. First picture is both of the flowering plants. The second one is the Plato plant, sitting at 13-14inch tall, and over 2ft by 2ft wide, the smell is sweet and skunky. No sex yet, but I have a feeling it'll show soon, hoping it's female. The last two pictures are of the Unknown #1 plant, sitting at 13-14inch, and over 1 1/2ft by 1 1/2ft, no smell pretty much what so ever, but it is starting to show hairs, so at least I know it's a female. It has really came out of it's shell when I finally put here in the 5g bucket with FFOF. Will water both with plain water one more time in the next day or so, then they will both get 450ppm of feed. Think I'll start adding some flower nutes, so possible combination of GH FloraMicro/AN BigBud/AN BudCandy. Will have to see what weeks they recommend.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 26, 2013)

Note to self - Putting seeds in paper towels and bags today. Watered 4 vegging platos with 300ppm micro. Other veg light comes Wednesday. Need to water possibly both flowering plants.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 27, 2013)

Well I was going to get stuff done today but I'm on some new meds and they are making me feel sick. Maybe I'll be able to do a real update later this week. Still no sex on the plato plant. The unknown #1 plant is starting to get a noticeable stretch, still no smell even when I mess with the plant, but it's female for sure. I did a minor super crop yesterday and it was already standing back up today, might have to be a little more aggressive with it, but not too much.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

give it a little twist the second time in the same place. but as you said not too much... I have to do that with 3 of my plants. or they wouldn't look like I touched them at all. lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> give it a little twist the second time in the same place. but as you said not too much... I have to do that with 3 of my plants. or they wouldn't look like I touched them at all. lol


Alright I'll give that a go. Yeah when I looked in the closest this morning I was like "wtf I thought I super cropped some of these yesterday"


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 27, 2013)

Im sooo tired......I gently pinch it.....You will fill it when done RT!
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Im sooo tired......I gently pinch it.....You will fill it when done RT!
> Beech


I feel more of a "crackle" than a pop. if I only get a single POP, I pinch more. lol 

Helps reduce my time in the same spot on the stem...


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

"crunch"

:0)


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 27, 2013)

snap, crackle, pop, crunch. Sounds good enough to me


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I feel more of a "crackle" than a pop. if I only get a single POP, I pinch more. lol
> 
> Helps reduce my time in the same spot on the stem...


Depends on Size......lol
Bigens pop,or a crunch like JD sais.
Beech

ps.Could be those twigs your growing...J/K


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 27, 2013)

So I finally got some seeds in paper towels and ziplock bags. I picked three 8-ball kush seeds, a black domina x super skunk, and a black domina x bubblegum. Now I'll be growing some actual bought genetics, and not just bagseed... Pretty exciting. Will have plenty of room to veg as well with my other light coming tomorrow, and my plato clone, the first clone in my life I've taken, has a couple small roots just starting to poke out. I'm on my way!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 28, 2013)

Alright so good news and bad news. Bad news, my big healthy plato plant is a male, confirming my saw a few weeks ago when it was still vegging. Going to try to find a place for it outside, maybe get some seeds off it. Good news, my other veg light came today. So now I got 2x 2ft 4bulb T5s for vegging, about 200watts total. Looks great now, will have to post some pictures up little later. Besides that all is normal I suppose; thinking about moving a couple of the platos that have been vegging for 5 weeks or so into the flower closest to make up for the male.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

Males don't make seed. they make pollen. you can use the pollen to spread on your female to create seeds though. Unless the male is a hermed female. then just throw it away. 

Good luck buddy.
Stew


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Males don't make seed. they make pollen. you can use the pollen to spread on your female to create seeds though. Unless the male is a hermed female. then just throw it away.
> 
> Good luck buddy.
> Stew


Ah alright. Well it's not a herm so I might just have to collect some pollen off it and save it for later on. Think I got a spot outside for it so I should be able to keep it around for a little while still.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 28, 2013)

I believe that males can be used to do some extracts...

Sorry to hear of the loss.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 28, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I believe that males can be used to do some extracts...
> 
> Sorry to hear of the loss.
> 
> JD


 Yeah it's a bummer, but oh well that's the chance with bagseeds or reg seeds. See I've heard about people saying they do extracts from males, but I've also heard that males don't produce thc and just focus on producing pollen, so I don't know if it would work or not.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

My last 2 males popped trichs like a mother fucker. smelled skunkier than the female. haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> My last 2 males popped trichs like a mother fucker. smelled skunkier than the female. haha


 Hmm, well we will just have to see if it gets any trichs. If that's the case then he will not go to waste. Make some BHO or Canna oil.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

Also i thought i might add...


You'll have a better chance of reducing pollinating your plants if you kept him inside. 
Separate from the females. checking a few times a day for pollen sacs to open. You can catch them before they shed. 
it's completely possible to not shed ANY pollen while storing the male. 
as long as you have the time to check multiple times a day.... 
That's how i did it and i didn't shed a spec of pollen. it's all collected and the males tossed


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2013)

All good advise! You got some good growers helping you.
Nothing good comes from being in a hurry.
For sure keep the Plato.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 28, 2013)

That's why I listen to you guys, great growers  Well I got a sunroom upstairs so instead of putting it outside I think I'll put it up there, will get all the light it needs. Might move one of the four plato plants to flower to get some earlier bud to test, see if the strain is any good. I remember the bag it came from and it was really dense, dark, and frosty, so it should be decent at least.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 28, 2013)

Just remember.

NO fan..... you do not want to spread pollen into the air. it can get in your cloths without you knowing and really screw up your crop.


Unless you don't care about producing seedy buds. lol All up to the grower in the end.

I set up a closet where there is No regular foot traffic. and i can keep it closed without the heat from my 150w rising too much. I leave the door open for a little while each day to mix in fresh air, but there is NO fans involved.


Even a breeze on an open pollen sac or a stomp of the ground it's sitting on can cause pollen to expel into the air. just be careful and you should be able to collect some viable pollen for future use.

You don't need alot of pollen so don't go trying to fill a ziplock bag or anything. lol. just get enough for you to use and store whatever is left over.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally......... got all my work done,man tht was a job,after the layoff.
You can get behind so fast,when running perps.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 29, 2013)

Note to self - Started flower nutes for Unknown #1. Fed AN BigBud and BudCandy, with GH floramicro. Feed at about 400ppm. All seeds in paper towels have roots, so they will be going into 4in x 4in pots with soil, will probably put them in clone dome until they sprout for a couple days. Moved male out of flower closest, possibly moving one plato plant vegging into flower. All is well it seems like. *ADD:* Put all five seeds in soil then in the dome. Hung a 4in floor fan to cool the lights, getting another 6in clip fan to hang over the plants, or might switch these around. Going to flower some of the platos soon, if not all. They have been vegging for more then 5 weeks now and just getting really bushy, not much taller though, they are sitting at little over a foot.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

Well get er done! Then..No pics with new light and setup?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Well get er done! Then..No pics with new light and setup?
> Beech


I'll get one quick one tonight, and I'll get more shots tomorrow.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

*
Kewl wanna se**e em!
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 29, 2013)

Little over week 5 of veg. They are a little mad about the heat, it's a little hot, but nothing horrible. I'll be adding more fans this weekend or early next week.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

Are the nodes and branches close together?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Are the nodes and branches close together?
> Beech


Yeah they are pretty close together, closer to the top and middle they are about 1 1/2". Lower branches obviously little more stretch. What's a good range to stay within? Make sure I get them dense flowers.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah they are pretty close together, closer to the top and middle they are about 1 1/2". Lower branches obviously little more stretch. What's a good range to stay within? Make sure I get them dense flowers.


What PPM was last feed and when? Waht you mean by range?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 29, 2013)

Range as in like between 1in to 3in or whatever. Last feed was last water 3 days ago, 300ppm of just micro. They are already super thirsty again, going to water tomorrow morning.


SOMEBEECH said:


> What PPM was last feed and when? Waht you mean by range?
> Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok,That is without the tap PPM RT? As big as they are think you can do 600ppm,Id hit em again with another 300ppm.
Went and mixed a gallon,mine 160tap 760ppm-160=600ppm yea thts good.
Are you can wait and do 600 after water water.
I really think they look great,your in for a Ride now when flip.
That 600hps is gonna BLOW em up!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

They look great Worthy of another Blowup!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

*
Hello,You gone? Gonna bed down here soon.........
Beech

Damn Bro,coulda said ya had to go.*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *
> Hello,You gone? Gonna bed down here soon.........
> Beech
> 
> Damn Bro,coulda said ya had to go.*


 Sorry man I was just getting ready for bed. Thanks I am pretty happy with them so far, they seem to be doing great. Yeah the 300ppm was without tap. I'll probably give them another 300ppm tomorrow with the watering, then will probably flower next week. And I am going to bed now though so we can continue tomorrow. Time for bed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 29, 2013)

LATER.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 30, 2013)

So I got more shots of the Plato plants. I lstd three of them one or two times and left one alone. I plan on feeding again today with another 300ppm, so they'll be getting 600ppm total. I will probably start flowering them next week when they hit week 6 of vegging.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2013)

*Look great,Nice work those would make a great scrog plant.
Something to think about if you have some more.

Have you ever given plants a good Bath? I spray mine down GOOD with a spray bottle
with water and use jsut alittle dish soap as a surfactant.
Making sure to get the under sides of every leaf,can help plants in alot of ways.
Beech
ps.Only in Vegg,ive never done in flower.
Also after they dry rinse real good with just water.*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 30, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Look great,Nice work those would make a great scrog plant.
> Something to think about if you have some more.
> 
> Have you ever given plants a good Bath? I spray mine down GOOD with a spray bottle
> ...


Thanks, I was thinking the same thing but I like to move and look at my plants to much to tie them down into a screen. I never tried giving my plants a bath, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&cad=rja&ved=0CGsQFjAM&url=http://www.esa.org/tiee/vol/v1/experiments/stomata/stomata_description.html&ei=R70gUvOGNYuMrQHllYCIDw&usg=AFQjCNFXTu5h0Zd4Yn6qpiaKgDbn2DbYrQ&bvm=bv.51495398,d.aWM

Read this.Cant paste for some reason.Just the first part...When you wash em it cleans and makes the stomatas Happy happy happy. 
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

White text.  great info though .... Beech can you delete posts in anything besides your MOD zone? just wondering cause this one troll popped on at 6am and i had gone to bed. he had spammed the shit out of threads in GMG including rosey's and one titled "flowering"



ADT- sorry this is not your grow related. just happened to see BEECH here last


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Leaf stomata are the principal means of gas exchange in vascular plants. Stomata are small pores, typically on the undersides of leaves, that are opened or closed under the control of a pair of banana-shaped cells called guard cells (see figure above). When open, stomata allow CO[SUB]2[/SUB] to enter the leaf for synthesis of glucose, and also allow for water, H[SUB]2[/SUB]O, and free oxygen, O[SUB]2[/SUB], to escape. In addition to opening and closing the stomata (stomata behavior), plants may exert control over their gas exchange rates by varying stomata density in new leaves when they are produced (such as in the spring or summer). The more stomata per unit area (stomata density) the more CO[SUB]2[/SUB] can be taken up, and the more water can be released. Thus, higher stomata density can greatly amplify the potential for behavioral control over water loss rate and CO[SUB]2[/SUB] uptake. 






BEECH- there's the *black* text for you. ​


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 30, 2013)

Great stuff. Going to have to give it a go.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey,

I wanted to add, on the pollen topic...

Water neutralizes pollen somehow. If you fear a banan-burst, then you
can spray the plants off to neutralize any pollen that landed on them.

...and then you get to worry about bud rot. 

(this is the only time that I have seen it...weird looking == blanched white bud)

You can use a fan to keep that from being a problem too.

Just a thought.

JD


----------



## hbbum (Aug 30, 2013)

If I had to choose between seedy buds and moldy buds I would take the seeds every day.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

I hear you.

Water neutralizes pollen. FWIW.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 30, 2013)

So you spray it on the female or the male? I'm not worried about bud rot with the lower rH I have in the flower closest.


Javadog said:


> I hear you.
> 
> Water neutralizes pollen. FWIW.
> 
> JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 30, 2013)

Quick picture of the only current flowering plant, Unknown #1. It's at about 16-17inch now, good pre-flower growth starting, very sweet smell to do. It's been flowering for 9 days today, just fed recently with 400-450ppm. Thinking about boosting it to 6-700ppm next feed. The canopy is around 16-18" away from the light with no zero issues, can't feel the heat from the light that close so that's good, get some denser buds. I don't think I'm forgetting anything. Compared to a few weeks ago this thing has exploded after transplanting into the 5g bucket, then flipping a week or two later, plus all of the major LSTing I did with it. Happy so far with it, now I just hope for quality out of this completely random bagseed. Here is a pic, girl is gettin' big, try to go find he the last couple updates from this plant, growth is crazy. Loving this HPS.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Woke up this morning and my Black Domina x Bubblegum is standing tall, so it will be day one for her. The 3 BF 8 ball kush seeds are just starting to pop, will probably consider tomorrow day 1 for them. Still no sign of the Black Domina x Super Skunk, hoping she will pop soon as well. Thinking I will just top once or twice and do no lsting if I can get away with it. Need to try to keep the plants bushy, but not too wide. I'm more limited on width then height. You think one of those rings you use for tomatoes might well keep them in?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll let you know before you need to......
Ringing one around my trainwreck tomorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'll let you know before you need to......
> Ringing one around my trainwreck tomorrow.


Alright cool thanks. Just worried because I need to try to fit two 2g smart pots wide with the plants when the width in my veg cab is only 16in, which the size of those pots side by side.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

your vegging plants can be on top of each other. just make sure you rotate plenty, for even growth.



You see the picture of my garden yesterday?? MOST of my plants are touching or have branches that look like they come from another plant. just because of placement.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Thought this was a fun comparison picture. First picture is Unknown #1 20 days ago; the second picture is her now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> your vegging plants can be on top of each other. just make sure you rotate plenty, for even growth.
> 
> 
> 
> You see the picture of my garden yesterday?? MOST of my plants are touching or have branches that look like they come from another plant. just because of placement.


Yeah I checked out your packed ass garden haha. Alright I was just worried they were overlapping too much. Well I should be alright on the rings for now, for flowering might be a different story. I have that one flowering and it's hitting both sides in my 27in deep closest. I need two plants in that spot depth wise lol


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

Put a net in place 2 weeks before flowering. Just remember "the stretch" and weave the branches through the net when it starts, until it finishes.. It makes it impossible to move the plants around but it will help with overall yield


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Put a net in place 2 weeks before flowering. Just remember "the stretch" and weave the branches through the net when it starts, until it finishes.. It makes it impossible to move the plants around but it will help with overall yield


 Well I'm not looking to scrog or anything. I'm trying to get it less wide remember.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

you flowering in the 16" too?

what's the height again?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh the flowering plant is around 16-17 inch. I think it started flowering around 12 inch about 10 days ago.


SxIstew said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> you flowering in the 16" too?
> 
> what's the height again?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

i meant space.  the veg cab is seperate from your flower cab.
What is the height inside the veg cab?
and size of your flowering area


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> i meant space.  the veg cab is seperate from your flower cab.
> What is the height inside the veg cab?
> and size of your flowering area


Ooooh lol. My veg cab is 16in wide, and with pot height I got 2ft of plant room. My flower closest is about 27-28in wide and has probably at least 5 ft in height to work with if not more.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheap 4' bamboo stakes from walmart. and "plant tie"(aka Plant Tape)... 

you can cut the bamboo in half to start with. 
use 4 or more per pot and just ring the tape around. 

You have to remember the tomato planter things have huge gaps between. 
and it's not so easy to just move them around as it is to slide tape up or add more.
(the plant tape is not sticky. it's not even tape, it's a green plastic material)

That should save you some coin, unless you planned to use something you already had.

If you already have the tomato stacks just get some tape too so you can control the plant above the first ring, until it reaches the second.

Sound easy enough? and cheap enough? shouldn't be more than $10-$15 for that and you get 20+ stakes per pack. 
so you'll have plenty. just keep them clean and reuse them.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Exactly what I needed thanks. Yeah I don't know if I have any around or not but I see what you're saying about the gap. Should help my plants stay less wider, don't know if I said that right lol. *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SxIstew again.*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

So I said one of my seeds sprouted, by the 8 ball kush ones are just rising up this morning. So I'm going to consider today, day 1 of BF 8Ball Kush #1-3 and Black Domina x Bubblegum. Still no sign of the BD x SS so still waiting for those. Also my first clone I ever taken in my life is poking out some nice roots so it will be put in soil probably tomorrow. So at least I know, as of now, the mystery Plato strain will live on. Going to take a few more clones before I send the four Platos to flower, and when the seedlings are out of the clone dome. The journey can really begin now. Cloning is freakin' easy haha.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Cheap 4' bamboo stakes from walmart. and "plant tie"(aka Plant Tape)...
> 
> you can cut the bamboo in half to start with.
> use 4 or more per pot and just ring the tape around.
> ...


I got my 4' stakes at Lowe's, like 1.25 each, and the roll of tape (enough to wrap a car a couple times) was 3 bucks I think.
That's what I'm using on my Kush and bagseed.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome cheap and efficient is what I love haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

I was just checking out my vegging plants and one of the Platos has a calyx with some pistils. After my last one was a male now I can grow out a female and see how good the bud is  So out of 6 bagseeds of this strain, it's been 50/50 male female so far. Not bad.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone on? I'm bored lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

*........Yeppers..........Gonna go hit a bowl BRB.
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

Lucky duck smoking some dank stuff. Still smoking on my Mexican lol. Hey only like 8 more weeks or so probably till I harvest -.- lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

*Lmao,yea if ya dont f something up....J/J
Yea was in the shoreline.
Beech *


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Lmao,yea if ya dont f something up....J/J
> Yea was in the shoreline.
> Beech *


Lucky!! I was thinking about ordering some of that shoreline but ended up getting the 8 ball kush from your recommandations. From what I research online with grow journals and information, it seems like a great strain for my needs. Heavy indica, good for sleep and muscle pain, great for relaxing. I know I won't be able to smoke this stuff for a long period because I'll build a tolerance let alone get super lazy haha. I need some sativa strains I think, I got so much height room. I want to try some of that tangerine dream. Suppose to be high in THC content.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

Shoreline will get ya off ya ASS.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Shoreline will get ya off ya ASS.
> Beech


I should of pick shoreline above 8ball kush. I kept thinking, get shoreline, get shoreline. Then you suggested to try out the 8ball kush and where the plant comes from it seemed right up my ally. Hundi kush genetics, heavy indica, that's what I love, but that shoreline seems to be described as almost two different highs. Take a couple rips your up and goody, smoke a joint and your on your ass. Seems perfect!! Can't be getting super baked all the time on some heavy sleeper shit haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

So checked out the veg cab. The lankier, more stretchy, Plato is female. Looks like she has some sativa in her. So now I have two confirmed females, sweet  Also I think I'm going to put my clone in dirt today, it's getting some nice roots. Might move the seedlings that popped out of the dome and closer to the light, don't want too much seedling stretch. Also my BD x SS still has popped yet, hope it wasn't a bad seed. Even though it was a freebie I was still excited about it. That's pretty much it as of now.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Bet its just the Nutes,they look Indica to me.But dont see them like you do.
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So you spray it on the female or the male? I'm not worried about bud rot with the lower rH I have in the flower closest.


Honestly, I have not had to do this. ...but I did see some bud rot,
only once, when I had sprayed my plants. So I am not saying "drench away".

But, it is just a known fact about pollen, and I wanted to add it to the discussion.

If I had a good female that I was afraid had been dusted with pollen, then I would
mist it down well and then fan it until it was dry enough to not mold.

Just a thought.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright thanks JD!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bet its just the Nutes,they look Indica to me.But dont see them like you do.
> Beech


This one has been more stretchy and lankier since day 1. After I eat breakfast and such I will try to get a comparison picture to see if I can get you to see what I'm seeing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

No flapping.
Beech


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> No fapping.
> Beech


No fapping?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol. Hey would I be safe uping my ppm feeding on my flowering plant. It's like 10-11 days flowering and last time I fed it was only 450ppm. Figured if I'm watering the Platos at 600ppm I would be safe to raise it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Lol. Hey would I be safe uping my ppm feeding on my flowering plant. It's like 10-11 days flowering and last time I fed it was only 450ppm. Figured if I'm watering the Platos at 600ppm I would be safe to raise it.


I should think so, 
Check this out and see if it helps.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Kind of but I'm using advanced nutes. I'm looking at their calculator now and the bottle says like 2ml per liter, but the calculator says 200ml every week.


Bakatare666 said:


> I should think so,
> Check this out and see if it helps.
> View attachment 2800454


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Wait I was looking at it wrong. Ill get it figured out lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Well the bottles on big bud and bud candy say 2ml per liter, so I put 10ml in of each, with 1 tsp of flora micro. So with the last feeding and this one it adds up to 750ppm. Now I can go on my regular feeding schedule for all my plants now that I'm caught up with feeding. Water, water, feed as Beech would say


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Well I couldn't wait and the veg cab was getting full, so I moved the four Plato plants into the flower closest. So tomorrow will be day 1 of flowering for them. My closest is filled already idk how I'm going to fit 6 full grown plants in there. I know that two are for sure female, with one unknown sex and one looking like it's going to be female. Now I just got to wait 2 months for some smoke


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well the bottles on big bud and bud candy say 2ml per liter, so I put 10ml in of each, with 1 tsp of flora micro. So with the last feeding and this one it adds up to 750ppm. Now I can go on my regular feeding schedule for all my plants now that I'm caught up with feeding. Water, water, feed as Beech would say


I would say feed, water, water.
Glad you noticed the PPM line at the bottom of the columns finally, LOL


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Sample in a month......If in a bind.HAHA Baka.Mr English major!
Looking Awesome,gonna be a good yield there!
If ya dont get 2zips per its your fault,LOL
Beech

ps.remember what i said about raising light?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Sample in a month......If in a bind.HAHA Baka.Mr English major!
> Looking Awesome,gonna be a good yield there!
> If ya dont get 2zips per its your fault,LOL
> Beech
> ...


Oh I already know I'll be picking at it a little bit, but I know better not to take a lot off or chop it early. It's been this far why fk it up at the end. If I get 2 each that would be awesome. Would supply me for a good while. Yeah I remember about raising the light, it's just been closer because of the other flowering plant.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Dont worry about bud density YET,thts gonna happen later...if you listen.You will have more and bigger buds!
Im not leading you down a road, i have not been on,Trying to get the most for you too get big n hard nugs,No popcorns.
Those will be the samples.....from lower growth when you take some branches off,to get the good light. 
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Of course I'll listen  So what height exactly would you suggest? Like 2ft?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Where are you now?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

I've been at 15-18" from canopy. Just put the Platos in today, the other flowering has been in there for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

*Note to self* - Moved Plato plants to flower, day 1 will be tomorrow. Caught up on feeding with all plants. Put clone in soil. Took two more Plato clones. BD x SS still hasn't sprouted, might be a bad seed. Think that's all I need to note.


----------



## lympford (Sep 1, 2013)

i would invest 50 bucks in a roll of 2mil mylar you will be amazed at the diff


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

lympford said:


> i would invest 50 bucks in a roll of 2mil mylar you will be amazed at the diff


Behr flat white paint is 91percent reflective,Whats the Mylar?
Welcome to RIU.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 1, 2013)

$50 for mylar?! Walmart has 84"x63" blankets made from mylar for like $3.50 hahahha


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

I got a bunch of emergency blankets that are reflective but just never wanted to mess with putting it up lol. I figured the silver on the back of my closest door and the white paint would be sufficient enough.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 1, 2013)

Mylar is 95% reflective. Amazon has a 25ft roll of mylar for $20 right now. Emergency blankets get the job done. The reason I switched was that the wrinkles on the blankets were creating little hot spots. Frustrated me enough to spend the extra twenty bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Reflective-Mylar-Roll-Feet-Long/dp/B00725XBGG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378078228&sr=8-2&keywords=mylar


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 1, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Mylar is 95% reflective. Amazon has a 25ft roll of mylar for $20 right now. Emergency blankets get the job done. The reason I switched was that the wrinkles on the blankets were creating little hot spots. Frustrated me enough to spend the extra twenty bucks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Reflective-Mylar-Roll-Feet-Long/dp/B00725XBGG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378078228&sr=8-2&keywords=mylar


 Yeah that's another reason why I took it down and never put it back up. I'll make sure to add that to my cart maybe I can get it later down the road.


----------



## lympford (Sep 1, 2013)

true, and i myself went with the cheaper wal mart blanket , we get wat we pay for, and i got 3 bucks worth of reflection but it did work, a 100 ft roll is $50 well worth the trade off in finished product


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Labor Day everyone! Hope you all had a good wake and bake, mine has been eh. Don't really have anything good to smoke lol. Anyways not too much going on around here. Might try to get some better and closer shots of the Unkown #1 plant, think it's day 12 flowering for her. I feel like she is going to have a long flower, she seems sativa dom so that would explain it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it's Day 1 of flower for my four Platos, so I thought I'd through up a picture of them. Also took some pictures of Unknown #1, pistils are starting to poke out everywhere, she is on Day 12 I believe.


----------



## GanjaHome (Sep 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well it's Day 1 of flower for my four Platos, so I thought I'd through up a picture of them. Also took some pictures of Unknown #1, pistils are starting to poke out everywhere, she is on Day 12 I believe.


Really nice grow bro!! u know i read somewhere that purpling on the fan leaves is not only due to P deficiency or temperature bouncing but it's a kind of natural pesticide... interesting


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

GanjaHome said:


> Really nice grow bro!! u know i read somewhere that purpling on the fan leaves is not only due to P deficiency or temperature bouncing but it's a kind of natural pesticide... interesting


 Oh the leaves aren't purple, that's just the camera trying to adjust to the HPS light. I'll try to get a better picture in a second. That is interesting information though.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Here are some shots in natural light of the Unknown #1 girl, been flowering for 12 days. Also took a couple pictures of the Plato plant that turned male on me. Still a beautiful plant male or female.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the love guys. Might have to take more pictures under the sunlight, they look so much better, and look like what I'm looking at and not my camera fking shit up. Thing is a straight push for lookin sativa dom, maybe it's indica dome. It just has looked sativa dom in all of her early days to me at least. Could be wrong I am a somewhat beginner.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

For my first grow with HPS and all this new soil and nutes and techniques and where I am now. I thank you all but if you others take offensive I'm sorry, but Beech has been such a HUGE help with me and I would probably be a year or two behind where I am now without him. He is truly a great man and I don't know how I'll ever repay this man, but I hope I can figure some way I can. I always new I was a greenthumb at heart but Beech really pulled it out of me. You're the best Beech, nothing else to say  I can't even imagine where I will be in 10-15 years from now because of you Beech.


----------



## kroost (Sep 2, 2013)

Subbed. Great thread, glad I'm not too late to watch it in progress.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

kroost said:


> Subbed. Great thread, glad I'm not too late to watch it in progress.


 Thanks man, not too late at all, just getting into the cycle so I'm just flowering. I try to keep as much specific information I can to help others compare to their grows. Stay tuned, it's just starting to get exciting haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

So I may or may not have a probably in the veg cab. The situation is that I moved those 4 veg plants to flower, then lowered my lights a little for the clone box, and about 4-5in away from the seedlings that have popped two days ago, and the one clone the rooted. My temp gage is saying 90F+. I have one 4" floor fan where I put my hands around the plants and it feels cool. I can even put my hands on the T5 tubes and feel zero heat. All the seedlings are happy and healthy so I see no problem, but I know 90F+ temp, especially with seedlings, could be an issue. Not really understand why everything is good but it's reading such high temps.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

The medium and containers will hold the heat from the lights if darker colors. You'll notice they may feel warm to the touch. Just raise the lights an inch to start and see if that helps. Do not raise higher than 6-8" above the tops because they will just stretch for the light. Can you lower you temps outside the cab so you have a cooler intake temp?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I did feel a little warmth from the pots, they are black so obviously will be hotter. I will try to raise them a little bit for now, but like you said don't want too much stretch. I mean my flower area is great in vertical space but my veg area is not so need to keep them low. I do have some areas I've been thinking about doing intake and exhaust with small PC fans. It's not a huge heat issue so I won't need boosters and ducting work. I want to get it done but after I bought so much to get where I am now I have to wait a little while until I start making more purchases. I'm just hoping the fan with the cool air will commentate for the heat for a month or so. I mean I feel the air and it's not hot at all, but the gage is reading 90 where my hand is. Is that just because are body temp is around that?


SxIstew said:


> The medium and containers will hold the heat from the lights if darker colors. You'll notice they may feel warm to the touch. Just raise the lights an inch to start and see if that helps. Do not raise higher than 6-8" above the tops because they will just stretch for the light. Can you lower you temps outside the cab so you have a cooler intake temp?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 2, 2013)

the thermometer is probably warm as well. but if you are showing no signs of heat stress or leaf burn from the extra heat, then i wouldnt even do anything yet. Wait till you HAVE to.

Let us know how it works out


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Alright cool, thanks for the reassurance. As seedlings I would expect the most of the heat issue to affect them, and they are looking healthy so they should be good. I will defiantly keep you guys posted if anything crazy happens, was just worried about what the temp was reading when I didn't feel near the heat is was sayin'. *Still can't give you rep, but you deserve it!*


----------



## hbbum (Sep 2, 2013)

Always trust the plants over any of your meters and gages. If the plants look healthy and they are not stretching you shouldn't have anything to worry about. 

You can put something white and reflective over the soil and containers to reflect the light back so it does not keep the heat if you are concerned.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 2, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the info. Might try the reflective material over the pots.


hbbum said:


> Always trust the plants over any of your meters and gages. If the plants look healthy and they are not stretching you shouldn't have anything to worry about.
> 
> You can put something white and reflective over the soil and containers to reflect the light back so it does not keep the heat if you are concerned.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright cool, thanks for the reassurance. As seedlings I would expect the most of the heat issue to affect them, and they are looking healthy so they should be good. I will defiantly keep you guys posted if anything crazy happens, was just worried about what the temp was reading when I didn't feel near the heat is was sayin'. *Still can't give you rep, but you deserve it!*


I usually try to keep a thermometer a couple inches above my lights, and another at soil level, but I have about an inch between canopy and lights (CFL's), but as long as the upper one doesn't go above 87-90 with seedlings under 8" tall, I don't worry much.
I have found (Thanks BEECH) that my seeds tend to pop faster around 83-88 degrees, rather than the 70-75 I used to germ at.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 3, 2013)

Well the seedlings all look fine still so I think the temp isn't an issue as of now, thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 3, 2013)

Look at this crazy branch, just split into three for no reason, weird.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2013)

Another Fan RT,If not im coming to get tht plant!!!!!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

So it looks like my BD x SS isn't going to pop, sad but it's alright. I think I am going to pop one if not both autos I have, or both of the sleetstack x skunk #1 regs. Just depends how much room I'll have, figure that out later. Just woke up so my brain is still trying to flicker on.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Alright so the BD x SS seed won't sprout, doesn't even have a root coming out, so I dug it out of the soil and put it back in the paper towel. If it sprouts it sprouts, if not eh oh well. I've been hearing some bad things about Barneys Farm and 8ball kush, hope I didn't make a mistake getting it. Maybe mine will be different, but idk. The seedlings are looking good though. I also put an Auto Purple in a paper towel and going to give that a go as well. I also ordered a 6in clip fan, that should take care of the somewhat high heat. I guess that's it for now.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

take the seed. where it splits(that ONE side you know cracks first every time.) 
Press with your thumb nail. but not too hard to crush the seed. just enough till you hear the little *POP* sound. then put it back in the paper towel. within 24 hours it'll have a taproot if it is not already rotted out. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> take the seed. where it splits(that ONE side you know cracks first every time.)
> Press with your thumb nail. but not too hard to crush the seed. just enough till you hear the little *POP* sound. then put it back in the paper towel. within 24 hours it'll have a taproot if it is not already rotted out.
> GOOD LUCK!


 Alright cool. I'll go give that a try now.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

K remember. don't break it ..
gotta run out for a bit. if anyone asks for me let them know i'll be back.  later bro.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I maybe have just fkd it for good  Oh well, I put it back in the towel we'll see what happens.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

If you look hard enough,You will find bad things from alot of strains.
Dont belive everything you read,just grow em and make your own conclusion.

Just like the Sleestack mine hermed on me,and destroyed alot of plants.
Its a very pretty Martian green color,real light green.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah like I said mine could always be different or better. I might just like it myself better then others, just got to grow it out and try it myself. I've just been hearing things about it not being as strong as they claim. People say they get it tested and even get 20% often and I don't understand how that can't be an ass kicking strain. I'm sure I'll be happy with it either way since it's my bud I grew  Plus I still got that black domina x bubblegum and that should be a tasty strain compared to how the 8ball has been described for taste.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

8 ball Kush,I dont see how tht could not be Awesome!






Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

That's what I'm saying! Every picture I see the buds look amazing, fat, sugary, seems super stable, high THC content, good CBD content, and everyone seems to get high yields off it, but they turn around and they're like "oh it wasn't what I expected" this and that. Like you said we will just have to wait and see in a few months how it comes out. Like what do you need to be satisfied? lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

10-15 of those, every 8 weeks,Id be Happy,happy.  We can dream RT!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Still only two confirmed female, one looks like it has calyxes coming, and one is unknown still. Alright so I'm starting to work on evening my canopy out since I flipped the four Platos. I can tell the differences easily but it's a little harder in pictures, so I'll explain a little bit. I only LSTd three of four Platos one or two times, and S/C'd a little bit while they were younger, but all for turned out a little differently. One Plato I left completely alone, no LST, S/C, anything, just to see the plant structure, nice indica Christmas tree look almost. Another Plato grew lanker, super cropped it twice and LSTd twice when it was younger, so it's around the same height as the rest, only a few lower branches needing to catch up to the top. The next was LSTd once, got 3 nice solid tops, with the side branches not doing as well, already took care of the training right after the photo. The last is one that a LSTd once or twice, and has a perfect even canopy already, maybe one branch is a little behind but got a lot of nice good tops. Here are the pictures, I'll try to get them in order as I just described them, two pictures each plant.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 10-15 of those, every 8 weeks,Id be Happy,happy.  We can dream RT!
> Beech


. 

I'll be happy with 6 if they even fit haha.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmmm still have 4 grams of shwag...... But GDP man shows up with this rock hard nug....
What to do????
That's right, Put the shwag away to dry out more for another day. hahaha


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Just tryin to make me jealous?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

It sucks to not have connects man. i know it does.
If you are licensed it gets much easier to locate. Go to a meeting meet some people, and BAM new connect when you run dry. haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> It sucks to not have connects man. i know it does.
> If you are licensed it gets much easier to locate. Go to a meeting meet some people, and BAM new connect when you run dry. haha


 Oh I know where to get it, that's never a problem. I just got no cash, that's why I am smoking schwag, I get a free quarter a week. Also we don't got medical so we don't exactly have meetings and clubs like you guys.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 4, 2013)

i stopped going to the meetings. it's a waste of time really unless you are looking to score something. lol.
Nothing gets discussed. just the same topics all the time. 

Mark the Calenders people!!! November 2nd the House brings Prohibition removal to a vote..... If it's federally lifted..... Speechless.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh and it's week 2 of flowering today for the Unknown #1 plant. Just snapped a few quick pics under the HPS, hoping for some big, fat, and dank buds off this unknown strain. (Note: the odd purples and such in colors are from my camera trying to adjust to the HPS lights, if you want to see the real colors go back a page or a few with the same plant in natural light. Page 74)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

Thats a Sativa dom there,alot of leaf to bud ratio.The others look great dont know where your gonna,
Grow all of em there all fems,Lstn and S/C em till you get a even canopy...Then lower light to 16-18".

Might be to low to have a big enough Footprint,But id for sure get the footprint to cover all of em.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thats a Sativa dom there,alot of leaf to bud ratio.The others look great dont know where your gonna,
> Grow all of em there all fems,Lstn and S/C em till you get a even canopy...Then lower light to 16-18".
> 
> Might be to low to have a big enough Footprint,But id for sure get the footprint to cover all of em.
> Beech


Yeah it's a little leafy, but looks great. Yeah I'm hoping I can use some bamboo sticks and plant tape or modified tomato rings to keep the plants a little narrower. What are you talking about when you say it might be to low to have a big enough footprint?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

That with the light tht low it wont cover all the plants.
They look real bushy.

A 4x4 space and alot of lsnt should cover 4 plants.

Also,use the space bar on all long text, its so hard to read.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> That with the light tht low it wont cover all the plants.
> They look real bushy.
> 
> A 4x4 space and alot of lsnt should cover 4 plants.
> ...


Well right now the light is 28" or so from the Plato plants. And 16" or so from the other flowering plant. The 600 will only cover 4' x 4' ? I thought we've been talking 6 plants?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 4, 2013)

Well looks like more changing plans for me. I'll be back later maybe.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

In 3g smart pots not 5g buckets........A 600 will cover.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well looks like more changing plans for me. I'll be back later maybe.


Its called dialing in your grow space,BRO.I hope im not taking tht as a Attitude back later maybe!!!

I cant see the damn plants,and when you get a Sativa its gonna take up alot of space.
If you could do alittle reasearch on what a good space a 600 covers,YOU should know this.
Im done!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

I planned on using 3g Smart Pots, you remember me asking you a lot about pot size and the only reason I transplanted those plants into 5g buckets was because I didn't understand exactly what to look at with the Smart Pots pruning the roots all the time. The reason I said "later maybe" was because I was upset that we talked about 6 plants this whole time then I thought I was going to be running less plants, it wasn't anything about you. I did a ton of research on it and I got so many different answers I didn't know which was right. I'm sorry if you took it towards you, I just felt bad inside and didn't want to be on. If your done I hate to see that but do what you have to do. Thanks for your help up until now bud.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

I apologize for the way I acted; I respect and take all your help very personally. I will be back when I have some time to update.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

*
Sounds Good!! Will be here.
Beech*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I apologize for the way I acted; I respect and take all your help very personally. I will be back when I have some time to update.


You don't "have time" bro, you "MAKE TIME".


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

No, it must be on his DIME..."SHAKING HEAD"
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

That's right. I'll have pictures posted soon enough, and I'll try as hard as I can to make sure you all know what you're looking at and each individual plant. I don't know how good of shots I will be able to get but I will try to get the best I can. I don't have a lot of good lighting or places to take true color pictures. If you understand what I mean.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

So I am going to try to do a really clean and clear update. Consisting of labeling each plant and explaining each one. If you want to see more pictures of a certain plant or anything I will get them asap. I'm also going to give an update equipment list of what I've got now, and what I plan on doing. I hope this helps people get a better idea of my plants. 

*Equipment:*
2x 2ft 4bulb T5 lights - Total of 192w (Vegging Light)
600w HPS cooltube - (Flowering Light)
FFOF Ocean Forest Soil - (Entire Grow)
Pot sizes are mixed right now but plan on only using 2 or 3g Smart Pots (Start seeds in 4" x 4" pots)
GH Flora Micro, AN Big Bud, AN Bud Candy, Fish Fertilizer are the only nutes I use currently.
Strains are all bagseed. The new seedlings are bought seeds. (Strains will be listed below with pictures)
Veg Cab Dimensions: 50" long x 16" deep x 35" tall
Flower Closest Dimensions: 95" long x 26" deep x 83" tall

*Plan:*
After I get done with the bagseed strains and clones. I want to get a perpetual cycle going of 6 plants; finishing them in 3g Smart Pots. I will LST and super crop as needed.


* -Pictures-
*
*Barney's Farm 8 Ball Kush #1-3:*
The first three pictures are of the seedlings of the 8 Ball Kush. Number 2 is looking a little weird; but they all seem pretty healthy. They are all 3" - 3 1/2" tall. They are all on Day 6 of Vegging; Week 1 tomorrow. They are all in their 4" x 4" starter pots.




*Freebie Seed Black Domina x Bubblegum:*
I don't know where the seed is from because it was a freebie when I got the 8 ball kush seeds, but it's growing nice and healthy. Also around 3" tall, and Day 6 of Vegging; Week 1 tomorrow. It is also in it's 4" x 4" start pot.


*Bagseed Strain Plato #1-4:*
So I got these seeds from a bag of some really good nugs, and it was called Plato; that's where the name comes in. I started one a couple months back and ended up male. It had a great smell, structure, and indica look. I had four seeds left of the same strain so I started them; which is what you'll see below. They were all vegged for 5 weeks, and are on Day 4 of Flowering. They are all in 2g Smart Pots Each one is a little different, and was trained a little differently.

Plato #1 - I never did any training with this one. I wanted to see the structure of the plant without LSTing and such. It currently sits at about 15" tall, not confirmed male or female yet.


Plato #2 - This one I LSTd once or twice, and current has a great almost even canopy with one or two branches needed catching up. Great looking bush. I took and super cropped two little lengthier tops today to try to get it more even. Currently sitting at around 11" with the super crop. She is a confirmed female.


Plato #3 - This one was a taller, lankier, one of the bunch, but still managed to keep it low with the rest of them. I LSTd twice, and super cropped a few times. It sits around 12" tall. Canopy is more of a slope then even, trying to get it evened out. She is a confirmed female, which surprised me as it grew almost like a male compared to the other three. 


Plato #4 - I nicknamed this one the three header. It somehow manage to grow 3 strong similar colas, and not just part of the bush or side branches. You may be able to tell I super cropped the tops, did it yesterday and this morning they were already turned around. It just have a great even canopy in a weeks time. It sits around 11" tall, and has not been confirmed male or female yet. 


*Bagseed Strain Unknown #1:*
A couple months bag I found a little gram baggie with 2 nice looking seeds in there. They were not labeled (rare for me) so I have no idea what kind of strain it could be, but I'm sure it was some good nug. Only one seed made it and a couple months later here she is. She is on Day 15 of Flower, sitting at 20" tall. Not much of a smell, but if you mess with her a bit there is a nice sweet smell to it. She defiantly seems like sativa dom, since she was young. She is in a 5g bucket, unlike the Platos that are all finishing in 2g Smart Pots. Hoping for a nice yield on this big girl, I got a couple pictures of her.





Well that's it for now I think. Again, if anyone has any feedback, negative or positive, please let me know. I am still learning and will take all the information given. Also if you want anymore information or pictures that I did not include, just let me know and I'll get right on it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

*Wheres ADT at? lol Damn soooo much better, and easier for us to look back at things,just like I didnt know you had the cooltube.
They all look very healthy.

Can you take 1 of the pots and see if 6 are all gonna fit good in your flowering station?
The next time you need to move are when you get time?

Also,keep bending and lstn em to get light to lower branches,You have done a great job so far*
*At week 2-3 of F they should all have signs of Sex.At that time i would pinch n S/C em real good
starting at the tallest branch,and pinch about 5-6" down from the top of branch,Make sure that
the next day it has not bent RT back!!!

The bottom will really take off as the stem repairs and redistributes auxins.
There will be a knuckle or round spot where you S/C if done RT.
Beech
*. *Auxins* promote stem elongation, inhibit growth of lateral buds (maintains apical dominance
*apical is the main stem.
*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

I see the S/C on this 1 looks like you got it!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha, thanks. Took a little extra time into that update, now I'll have to do that good every time  

Yeah I think those were my better ones I S/C'd, starting to get the hang of it but I think I started too early, oh well. 

So what you mean about the pots, like the 3g? I haven't tried yet but I will. I know the pots are 10" and since the closest is only 26" wide I might have to do a little zigzag thing. I did find out that I will only be able to fit 5 3g Smart Pots in my veg cab and that's after I find a spot for the clones. 

So since it looks like I can't do 6 plants. I will need to try to push hard for at least 2.5oz each to hit that 12oz goal we talked about before, not with these plants, but with the new ones I just planted. If I could get at least 6oz off this round I'd be happy.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

*Not knowing strain a oz a plant,Be happy.The sativas dont usually get good yields.
The longer the Vegg time =bigger root system=Bigger the buds.

With tht vegg time i would not be scared to flower em in the 2g S-pots.
You did say they were in 2g ,will that fit 6 in there?
Beech
ps.BRB need to go check on a tea i got brewing and Add azomite,forgot TOO.

*


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

Alright, so yeah that's close to 6oz for this round. I hear 8 ball kush is a heavier yielding plant so hopefully that comes through for the next round. 

Anyways yeah I could get six 2g S-pots in the veg and flower areas. 

The four Platos are in 2g and fit snug. I bet I could get two more S-pots where the big ass Sativa is.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

*Dude, when U get this grow done, you need to look into making AACT.
My plants go crazy after a good drink of Tea,Real noticeable growth 
in 48hrs.

I use Rain water for my grows and keep a 50g,Barrel full when possible.
Need a pump to keep water circulating,so it does not go stagnant.

Then get a 5g bucket with 2 airstones and add your tea ingredients,
Makes some happy Roots.

Trying a new Sweet from bonts this go....Was using Sweet got some Grape 
from hydro place a sample bottle,love the sweet 
really makes em taste great. 

And,also makes the buds swell from all the Carbos.
Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright, so yeah that's close to 6oz for this round. I hear 8 ball kush is a heavier yielding plant so hopefully that comes through for the next round.
> 
> Anyways yeah I could get six 2g S-pots in the veg and flower areas.
> 
> The four Platos are in 2g and fit snug. I bet I could get two more S-pots where the big ass Sativa is.


I bet tht pic i posted of it was close to 3ozs.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

I will have to look into getting different nutes probably after I harvest this first batch, might be broke for a while. 

So you don't think I'll need 3g to get to where I need to, and I could get away with 2g?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

Pros n Cons ?
Beech
Ive been Beeched damn Shored........again nom nom


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

.......What?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I'm confused what you asked, but I'm going to bed. 

You can explain whether I should use the 2g S-pots or the 3g S-pots tomorrow. 

I'll be on in the morning around 9ish.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

Good vs bad......Not gonna potbound,IMO with tht short of vegg and size.
Shooting for this organic grow..





Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 6, 2013)

Well it's going to take awhile to start doing organic after I bought all that stuff I did for what I have now. 

Short veg time? I thought that 6 weeks is longer then avg? Also I can allow my plants to get taller then 1ft going into flowering. My veg cab has ALMOST 2ft of height to work with, with pots and lights height added. 

I think I'm just going to have to plant one in each size and see what happens to find some more exact info. I have no idea what the roots systems will act like, what kind of yield difference there could be, if it's worth it to go with 5 larger plants or 6 smaller. 

I've only used 2g S-pots so I have no perspective on how the 3g will perform. Up until a month ago I didn't even ACTUALLY know how they air pruned the roots.

What are you thinkin?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Dude, when U get this grow done, you need to look into making AACT.
> My plants go crazy after a good drink of Tea,Real noticeable growth
> in 48hrs.
> 
> ...


Obviously this man wants to see you thrive! Your such a good dude beech! It's folks like him when I first came here that helped me up my medicine levels that's fer sure fer sure!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 6, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Obviously this man wants to see you thrive! Your such a good dude beech! It's folks like him when I first came here that helped me up my medicine levels that's fer sure fer sure!


Don't have to tell me how great this man, he helps me in my grow and in my life. Guru.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 6, 2013)

*Just some quick notes to self:*
Watered Unknown #1 with plain water; next watering 750ppm feed. *ADD:* Unknown #1 showing some good crystals starting to come, getting excited. 

Freebie Seed Auto Purple has a root coming out, so she will be put in a 4" starter pot and into the dome until sprout.

Finally got my 6" clip fan for the Veg Cab. Now I have the 6" fan above the lights, and the 4" floor fan above the plants. Hoping this will keep everything cooler.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 7, 2013)

****Plan as of Now*
Alright so here is my plan as of now. To figure out if I would be more benefited from 5 plants in 3g Smart Pots, or 6 plants in 2g Smart Pots. This next run I'm just starting with the 8ball kush seedlings and such will be in this test. I plan on putting 4 plants in 2g S-pots, then put 2 plants, a Plato clone, and one of the 8ball kush seedlings, in 3g S-pots. Then I can figure out which would be my best option.

*-Picture Time-*

*Unknown #1:* Every day that Unknown #1 strain seems to be getting more and more crystals. I can't wait to see how frosty she is in 8 weeks. She is about 2ft tall now too. Getting a nice sweet smell.    
 

*The Platos:* The canopy for the Platos are looking great, will let them stretch a little more, super crop a few branches, then raise them back up closer to the light. It looks like Plato #1 is going to be male, it's the one I didn't do any training too. I think Plato #4 is female, but not positive didn't look close. So hopefully I'll get 3 females out of the 4, but even if I only get two I'll be happy.  


*Auto Purple:* My Auto Purple sprouted today, so that should be a new and fun experience. First auto ever. Day 1. 

*Veg seedlings:* Just a group photo of the young seedlings, and my Plato rooted clone. She will probably be put in her final 3g S-pot home in the next day or two.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Great update ADT, looking very fine


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks man! Really appreciate it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

*Quick Update:*

Well Plato #1 that I did no training on, and Plato #4 that had the 3 main tops, both turned out males. I cut them down today and got rid of them, I already got 1 huge male Plato plant upstairs I'm waiting to get rid of, don't need them around.

I'm down two 2 female Plato plants, #2 and 3. One was the lankier one, and one was just the nice even canopy one. Don't remember specificly, would have to look back a few pages. They have gotten some stretch in this first week of flowering so I did another big super crop today on both of these plants, and will probably raise them up closer to the light after I see them straighten back up.

No pictures for now, little later when I'm relaxing I'll get some.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Chillax granted.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


>


Looks exactly like me! haha


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

The clone from a Fem,RT....
Id make a mom,from it if SO.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> The clone from a Fem,RT....
> Id make a mom,from it if SO.
> Beech


See I am pretty sure it's female, but it may have been taking off one of the males. So I'm not 100%. 

I got two in the dome that I know are female I'm trying to clone but it's been getting really try and hot in the veg box, I need to put exhaust on it at least. Going to move the clones to a better area. 

Where do you expect me to put a mom? lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Anywhere u can put it on 24/7 with 2 23w cfls.
Or 18/6.....said 24/7 cause Wont hurt it and you 
dont need a timer.

If not, get you 5-6 fems is key now,need to get 
said amount of fems ASAP,This is very important 
if you need YIELD!!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Would also clone the Kushes like a Mofo and find the best Fem.
You can always do as my m8 does he keeps no mothers,but takes
6 cuts from the fem clones.

Remeber best cuts are the lower branches,More hormones then top cuts.
Good job on the cloning!!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Alright, thanks. I'll see if I can at least take a couple more from the two female Platos before they start flowering.

I think I'll be able to put the dome in my bathroom and hang a couple of 23w CFLs about it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

*
Just saying.......Really like the Plato....
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Haha, yeah I like it too. I just need to find out how good that puff is!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

*
Nom nom.....Me like!
Phenotype:* Mainly Indica
*Genotype:* Black Domina x Bubble Gum
*Flowering: *55-60 days
*Effect:* Relaxing and cerebral 
*Production indoor: *400-450gr/m2
*Production exterior:* 600-700gr/plant
*Taste: Fruity / sour strawberry
THC: 19%





*


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome! Where'd you find all that info? 

Out of all the seedlings, that BD x BLG looks the best and healthiest so far.

Googled it, found info lol.

Genetics: (Northern Lights, Ortega, Hashplant & Afghani) x (Bubblegum 50%)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Google..........Might find a good pheno,never know which trait the plant will show.
The Kushes look fine maybe jsut a hard time getting there Helmet off...is why they
look tht way.If it takes on NL trait you will know,be a lanky one.But NL is 1 of my favs..
1ST looks grt8.Kush
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah that's a good idea, see if I can find a good 8ball kush pheno. I'm hoping they will just grow out of it when they get a little larger, like you said. 

Yeah if I got some heavy NL in that BD x BLG I'd be stoked!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Well the veg cab was getting too hot for the clones in the dome, so I rigged up a little area in my bathroom. Just an average 15w aquarium light. The light doesn't look at blue as it does in the photo, I think it's more of a purplish/white in person. It doesn't have the color on the label.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah that's a good idea, see if I can find a good 8ball kush pheno. I'm hoping they will just grow out of it when they get a little larger, like you said.
> 
> Yeah if I got some heavy NL in that BD x BLG I'd be stoked!


Hell,Bro all the genes from it are great.


AllDayToker said:


> Well the veg cab was getting too hot for the clones in the dome, so I rigged up a little area in my bathroom. Just an average 15w aquarium light. The light doesn't look at blue as it does in the photo, I think it's more of a purplish/white in person. It doesn't have the color on the label.


 Hella yes.Be fine.You just made a CLONE factory.Look at all that light now for your CUTS!
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Haha, yeah I think they should be much happier in a cooler area.  Easier to give them more attention where they are too. Going to smoke a bowl of schwag and then look for some clones!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I picked 3 clones off my lankier Plato, and 2 off the shorter, more even branched one. 

All I could really get, the rest are pretty much tops I don't want to lose since I'll only be harvesting 3 plants this up coming harvest, plus that one Auto I got going. 

All are from low branches though, some are a little small but I think they will get the job done in their new environment. Also hoping the two I already had in there will bounce backing from being moved.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

I got a few leaves showing some problems on all three of my flowering plants. Been researching for awhile and can come up with a solid cause, wether it's from heat or stress or nutes or age or deficiency or what. I have been concerned about it because the plant has been growing very healthy, just with a few problems. I was hoping I could get some input from you guys.

Plants have been watered twice with plain water since last feed. Last feed was 600ppm for the two Platos, and 750ppm for the Unknown plant. Temps from 79-82f. rH from 30-40%. Plants 15-18inches from light. By the way the picture is only Plato plants, but having same problem with each flowering plant. From left to right it's from middle section, lower, then lowest. All upper and top growth looks great.



Thanks. If you need anymore information let me know.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

Bro, you need to switch to General Organics. At lease until you can get the feeding down... then switch away.

You have had too many problems with nutrients this grow. You are only causing yourself more hassle.

General Organics. Try it.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 9, 2013)

I am no pro but it kind of looks like Potassium deficiency to me, could be lockout since it is affecting multiple strains the same way or just what you are feeding them.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

Plato is indeed an interesting breed.

I found nothing on it on Seed Finder....what is it's story?

Take care,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Bro, you need to switch to General Organics. At lease until you can get the feeding down... then switch away.
> 
> You have had too many problems with nutrients this grow. You are only causing yourself more hassle.
> 
> General Organics. Try it.


So is that the problem? I was feeding them with just GH flora micro 300-400ppm and I was told it was safe to go to 600ppm. I've done two heavy watering after that feed.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I am no pro but it kind of looks like Potassium deficiency to me, could be lockout since it is affecting multiple strains the same way or just what you are feeding them.


I've already watered with plain water twice with good run off, could it still be locking nutes out if that's the case?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Plato is indeed an interesting breed.
> 
> I found nothing on it on Seed Finder....what is it's story?
> 
> ...


No idea. Just got a batch of some nugs a while back, some dank stuff. I think I remember it having a Plato smell to it so I think that's why they named it that. So I just stuck with the name. I have no idea what it really is, just some bagseed. Very indica dominate though, great large fan leaves, super bushy. First time I'll be flowering them. I wonder how mine will compare to what I had.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably not, what is the K value on your feeding schedule?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Probably not, what is the K value on your feeding schedule?


Pretty sure flora micro is 5-0-1. That's all I feed the Platos at the moment.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So is that the problem? I was feeding them with just GH flora micro 300-400ppm and I was told it was safe to go to 600ppm. I've done two heavy watering after that feed.


I don't know. It looks nutrient related.
I haven't had any nutrient issues(Minus my solo cup contest entries, because their roots are so small and the plants are so big.)
In any of my plants. in a long time.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

Alright. It doesn't seem to be affecting the plants in any way. I just rather have my plant look great from top to bottom. And I don't want to over look it and whatever it is kill my plant over night. 

I sent a message to Beech earlier, hes been telling me what to feed and such so when he gets on I'll see what he has to say.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

BEECH is an awesome helper. But you do have to do some research on your own.

Having a plant 100% top to bottom is not easy.
Try just growing it first.. lol

I've got a healthy garden and some yellow or blotted leaves. but nothing is sick. And i have seen enough issues to know when one is starting or if it's just a old leaf dying off months after a deficiency(which those leaves will still show signs of illness)

Personally if your plants look OK and if it was only a few leaves here and there. donn't stress over it


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

Well in my first post I said I've been doing research, so don't start off saying I don't do things on my own. I do plenty of research. 

I just figured I'd have some people take a second look compared to my inexperience and I didn't really find anything specific in my web browsing.

I'm not stressed about it, I was just curious if it could be something or not. I know the plants look well.

I guess next time after I do research, can't find my answer, I just shouldn't post it and try random guesses of my own that I think might help with my inexperience. Instead of asking experienced people.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, remember the unfortunate truth that people will tend
to point out errors...more consistently than they will point 
out correct statements.

Exposing yourself will bring out the answers....but, yes, you have
to weather the occasional impatience.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, First off i didn't give you an attitude. You ask us for help daily and usually receive it. So don't come at me like that again or i will stop responding.

Second. All i said was you don't have to go to BEECH for everything. I have seen 3/4th of his responses on Google myself, in other threads and posts..

So as you may do your own research, you still ask questions to all of us that can be easily answered if you did a little research.
So maybe you should read a little more.

Note: Easiest way to learn fast. Research BEFORE you start.
this way you aren't begging for questions every day to make sure you are doing everything correctly before you lose all your hard work.....


I'm done responding for a while.
Thanks for the attitude. I'm out.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll go back and keep searching, maybe I missed something. I'll make sure it's super serious before I post any problems.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm glad, your help felt rude to me anyways.


----------



## GanjaHome (Sep 9, 2013)

waiting for some updates bro! Keep it green


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I'm glad that's over, don't like that negative stuff in my thread. 

Since no one has anymore thoughts and seems like I'm just annoying my ganja guru according to others. I am just going to continue on and do my own thing, kind of go with the flow of my plants. If anyone notices anything please tell me, or have any suggestions. I take peoples advice to heart. If you guys want to stay along for the journey you can.

I don't really know what I can or can't say anymore and don't understand who can say what, but it's hard to tip toe around. 

I'll be doing a update soon with some ages and such. I changed my 3g and 2g experiment plan so I'll talk more on my plan as well.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

GanjaHome said:


> waiting for some updates bro! Keep it green


Haha thanks man, going to do some in a bit here. Saw you set a harvest date on your big ass Autos, 90 days doesn't seem very Auto to me lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

So here is what is going on currently.

- I moved my clone box out of the veg cab because the clones were too hot. I took 5 more Plato clones, now having seven. I don't think the two that got too hot will make it, but hoping. And I'm pretty sure the clone that is in soil is off a male plant.
- The plan to do a couple 3g Smart Pots is out, just going with all 2g Smart Pots with the new seedlings.
- The two Platos left flowering are doing well, recovering them their recent super crop. They will be raised closer to the lights soon.
- The Unknown #1 plant is getting more and more crystals, and is slowly starting to fill up a bit. Still see a long flower with this one.
- Also plan to flush all three flowering plants to start figuring out could be going on with a few of my leaves.

Here are the pictures. I'll make sure to include labeled names and age.


*Clones in their new, cooler, area. Some are pretty small, had slim pickings at this point.
**

Plato clone in soil - Not sure of age
**

BF 8Ball Kush #1 - Day 10 Veg
**

BF 8Ball Kush #2 - Day 10 Veg
**

BF 8Ball Kush #3 - Day 10 Veg
**

BD x BLG - Day 10 Veg
**

Auto Purple - Day 3 from Seed*


*Plato #2-3 Group Shots - Day 8 Flower*



*Unknown #1 - Day 19 Flower*


----------



## GanjaHome (Sep 9, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Haha thanks man, going to do some in a bit here. Saw you set a harvest date on your big ass Autos, 90 days doesn't seem very Auto to me lol


lol they advice 80 Days seed to harvest i'll give it 85!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2013)

GanjaHome said:


> lol they advice 80 Days seed to harvest i'll give it 85!


 Well I can't wait to see your harvest man, been watching forever haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

How is everyone doing this morning? I just got back from my doc appointment, things are looking up. Time to bake up. Choice of glass this morning, Stoned Glass Works Single Waffle Perc v2.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

So plans for today/tomorrow.

I need to raise up my Plato #2 and #3 closer to the light.
I need to flush all flowering plants to begin to figure out what's going on with them, so I guess feeding will have to wait.
I need to figure out if that clone I got in soil is male or female.
Think that's it for now.

Can someone give me there thoughts about this?
From what I've been reading online it says you can start feeding again after you flush on your next watering. In my mind it seems like it would be safer to water with plain water for at least 1 or 2 more waters to make sure you have a week or so to see if the flushing helped the problem, or if it's another problem all together. I just want to see what you guys think about this?

Thanks,
ADT


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

I am not certain as to the best practice here, but flushing to correct 
a salt build up is different from a nutrient flush that many add to a normal
grow (see any of the Greenhouse Seeds videos, for example).

Just thought to add this issue, as I have seen this term confused.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Alright so I watched that Greenhouse Seeds video; they claim to flush every week. Never heard of that before.

My thoughts are more to flush to see if nute burn is the problem with some of my leaves. And I didn't know if I fed during next watering after the flush if that's too soon to see noticeable change from the flush, or if I would just be burning it more.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, keep in mind that over-watering is an issue too.

If you start to see the leaves go into the dreaded eagle claw,
but they are not looking ill individually, then over-watering
could be the issue. I saw this myself once.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I got a few leaves showing some problems on all three of my flowering plants. Been researching for awhile and can come up with a solid cause, wether it's from heat or stress or nutes or age or deficiency or what. I have been concerned about it because the plant has been growing very healthy, just with a few problems. I was hoping I could get some input from you guys.
> 
> Plants have been watered twice with plain water since last feed. Last feed was 600ppm for the two Platos, and 750ppm for the Unknown plant. Temps from 79-82f. rH from 30-40%. Plants 15-18inches from light. By the way the picture is only Plato plants, but having same problem with each flowering plant. From left to right it's from middle section, lower, then lowest. All upper and top growth looks great.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with your nutes Bro,Expect some leafs to show some issues now,Your changing to flowering.
Never take leafs off let them basically fall off,And when you do have a issue post the hole plant,so we can see where and what the rest of the plant looks like.My only concern is the first leaf and the new growth.Hers a pic 







Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh I know, I make sure I don't over water. I let mine get pretty light before I water. 

Just curious if I should wait a couple waterings after flush before I start feeding again to wait for results, or just continue with feed schedule after the flush. 

I'm not saying I'll be watering a lot, it's more normal schedule of whenever they are dry.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nothing wrong with your nutes Bro,Expect some leafs to show some issues now,Your changing to flowering.
> Never take leafs off let them basically fall off,And when you do have a issue post the hole plant,so we can see where and what the rest of the plant looks like.My only concern is the first leaf and the new growth.Hers a pic
> Beech


I normally let my leaves just fall off, or if they are covering a lot of bud sites. I just took these off for clear pictures. 

I looked at the chart forever yesterday! The closest thing I saw to that big leaf I took a picture of is a K deficiency, but I don't know if that's right.

I will take some pictures of the whole plant, the problem areas, and the tops so you can get a better opinion. It might be a bit I'm moving some stuff around in the house and grow areas.

I'll hold off on the flush until you see the plants.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Bro, you need to switch to General Organics. At lease until you can get the feeding down... then switch away.
> 
> You have had too many problems with nutrients this grow. You are only causing yourself more hassle.
> 
> General Organics. Try it.


Do not change your nutes there fine.
Would advise some Cal-mag or Epson in a foliar or 1-2tsp per gallon of water.
FFOF is know for having to little.


In general, magnesium plays a role in strengthening the plant cell walls, allowing the plant to take in the nutrients it needs. It also aids in seed germination, photosynthesis and in the formation of fruits and seeds.
Post a picture of the plants with issues,please.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Do not change your nutes there fine.
> Would advise some Cal-mag or Epson in a foliar or 1-2tsp per gallon of water.
> FFOF is know for having to little.
> 
> ...


Calmag is the one thing I am missing with nutes that everyone has. I am ordering a PC fan to exhaust my veg cab tonight, so I'm going to see if I got any extra left for some of that.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, I made Cal-Mag part of my Botanicaire line.

No burning issues. Pretty easy.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

Epsom Salt is Cheap bro,can get at all grocerys.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

Epsom salts contain hydrated magnesium sulfate, two elements crucial to plant growth.
Magnesium can become scarce in soil, usually because of erosion or depletion of the top soil or a pH imbalance
Sulfur is crucial to the inner workings of plants, but it is almost never lacking in the soil, thanks in part to synthetic fertilizers and acid rain.
&#8203;https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http://gardening.about.com/od/organicgardenin1/f/Epsom_Salts.htm&ei=nHovUqrANMrfrQHLpICACQ&usg=AFQjCNEboQv3mou9jSHyg__FqDSFCSrROA&bvm=bv.51773540,d.aWM
Pics plz...
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

I got some Beech.

Not sure how to use it...is it dissolved in water, or are
the crystals just scattered as a top-dressing? How are 
amounts calculated?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Epsom salts contain hydrated magnesium sulfate, two elements crucial to plant growth.
> Magnesium can become scarce in soil, usually because of erosion or depletion of the top soil or a pH imbalance
> Sulfur is crucial to the inner workings of plants, but it is almost never lacking in the soil, thanks in part to synthetic fertilizers and acid rain.
> &#8203;https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http://gardening.about.com/od/organicgardenin1/f/Epsom_Salts.htm&ei=nHovUqrANMrfrQHLpICACQ&usg=AFQjCNEboQv3mou9jSHyg__FqDSFCSrROA&bvm=bv.51773540,d.aWM
> ...


Alright sweet! That's going to save me a chunk of change instead of buying a $20 freakin' bottle haha. I will get your pictures man I haven't smoked for hours, need to toke up a little and I'll get the motivation to get up and get those pictures. Don't worry I'll get them, no reason why I need to take longer, your the one helping me I should be getting pictures asap, but my mind works weird


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

What's a good brand, some of these look like they are for human and some are for plants


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Beech, got some pictures of Plato #2. See what you think. It's mainly in the lower-mid section, new and top growth all looks great. 




This goes for Plato #3 as well. The Unknown #1 plant just has the rusty lookin stuff.

I will try to get some Epsom asap.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

*Dont see much to be worried about,Older leafs will sometimes just run there course and dye off.
Would for sure get the Cal-Mag or the Epsom.

Always go bye the newer growth,and when you have a issue with a older leaf just watch real close and go bye that
chart.
Beech *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

Sea salt n Salt is sodium chloride ... both toxic ions.
Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate ... both nutrient ions. cn
From the Big Bear canna....With a background and knowledge 
of Chemistry.
Beech​


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Dont see much to be worried about,Older leafs will sometimes just run there course and dye off.
> Would for sure get the Cal-Mag or the Epson.
> 
> Always go bye the newer growth,and when you have a issue with a older leaf just watch real close and go bye that
> ...


Alright cool thanks. It's good to know, I was about to flush the shit out of my plants. I got the chart on my computer now so i'll always have it on hand.

Hey I won't be able to get the Epson till this Friday, and I might have to order it so it might be even longer then that. I will probably need to water before I get it and my next watering is suppose to be water+feed for the plants. 
Should I still go ahead and feed and do the Epson after this next watering+feed, or give plain water until I can get the Epson in?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

LOL, "Epson"...may seem less odd than "Epsom", but the
one is a printer while the other is a place in England (where
the salts were first extracted).

I am not a grammar nazi, but these things start to nag.

I could not seem to get that other fellow to recognize that
the word is *not* "defoli*c*ate". It is "defoliate".

I begin to wonder if this is just me being provincial, and that
these things really have these names in other countries.

:0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, "Epson"...may seem less odd than "Epsom", but the
> one is a printer while the other is a place in England (where
> the salts were first extracted).
> 
> ...


Lol, every time I kept spelling epsom I would spell it differently. I ended up just sticking with one haha. Now I know it's epsom, I'm from the US no worries, i'm just HORRIBLE at spelling.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

I am just funin around.

Keep it green.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I am just funin around.
> 
> Keep it green.
> 
> JD


Lol I know, no problem bud. Yeah I saw defoliate thing haha.

Stay easy,
ADT


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL, "Epson"...may seem less odd than "Epsom", but the
> one is a printer while the other is a place in England (where
> the salts were first extracted).
> 
> ...


LOL,JD I bet all your nute bottles are lined in a perfect row,with labels all perfectly inline...
Was reading about origin of said product,and the M an N are next to each other on keyboard.
Plus,im not really feeling to good,Still hurting from extractions.

I will do my best not to be a bur under your saddle,with grammar errors. 
ATB
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I will do my best not to be a bur under your saddle,with grammar errors.
> ATB
> Beech


Who dat,lol.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

That is the funny part...I am very "scruffy".

I do have "Monk Moments", I call them, where I will
prefer ordering such as you suggest.

I could use more though!

JD


----------



## hbbum (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I defolicated my pants


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I think I defolicated my pants


Haha. LMFAO.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 11, 2013)

So I went ahead a flushed the big flowering plant; Unknown #1. I will start over feed at half dose next watering.

I'll probably do a full update tomorrow. Tonight I just got a bud shot of the Unknown #1, best I could get with the cellphone. 

*Unknown #1 - Week 3 Flower*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

So I went ahead a flushed the big flowering plant; Unknown #1. I will start over feed at have dose next watering.

Start over feed HUH....You mean Half?
You drinking?
Start at 1/4 dose,then before increase see
the effects,of last dose.
Sometimes, different strains act different. 
Beech​


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> So I went ahead a flushed the big flowering plant; Unknown #1. I will start over feed at have dose next watering.
> 
> Start over feed HUH....You mean Half?
> You drinking?
> ...


No I'm not drinking. I thought You recommend half dose so that's what I was going to do, if you want me to do fourth I can no problem.

Hey I got to leave hang with a friend, owes me some cash. I'll be back on later tonight.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok,I wont be on.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 11, 2013)

Alright so I'm back from my buddies. He had owed me cash for months and never bothered him about it. Damn I got a good chunk of change from him, hundreds. Might be buying some new nutes for the grow. He also had me blow some BHO for him from some Blue Dream, oh man am I ripped. Good night so far.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 11, 2013)

Eyes heavy, going to bed. Be on in morning.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

LMAO...we need a "destroyed-to-english" dictionary.

:0)



> *I will start over feed at have dose next watering.*


_I will restart feeding at half strength next watering_

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2013)

Not sure about it JD,Hell he might plan on the Overfeed rout
Beech


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you know what strain this is?.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Not sure about it JD,Hell he might plan on the Overfeed rout
> Beech


I messed up and I apologized man. :/


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> Do you know what strain this is?.


 just bag seed.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I messed up and I apologized man. :/


Brother, trust me....this one is the sort of "punch" that you should
just "roll with". Beech is trying to help. If we are all getting a laugh
at our communication issues, then where's the harm in that?
Laugh with us, and the matter is resolved.

I will do most anything, but I will not pester the (otherwise, relatively) innocent
to give myself a chuckle. 

Any other suggestion otherwise will have me gone fast and certain.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sorry man it was nothing towards you. I'm just trying my hardest and I thought the situation was already over.

I just don't understand how you guys can just kid around with me and if I ever try to kid back, or they don't understand what I'm saying, everyone just threatens me with not posting. I know you guys are helping me out but I feel like I just get kicked around all the time on here and it's hard not to say anything when it seems to happen so much. I see you guys kid around with each other all the time but I never see threats.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So I went ahead a flushed the big flowering plant; Unknown #1. I will start over feed at half dose next watering.
> 
> I'll probably do a full update tomorrow. Tonight I just got a bud shot of the Unknown #1, best I could get with the cellphone.
> 
> *Unknown #1 - Week 3 Flower*


looks great bro,real healthy vigorous bud growth ,timed in nsly,yure doin a great job ADT,keep it up .peace.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> looks great bro,real healthy vigorous bud growth ,timed in nsly,yure doin a great job ADT,keep it up .peace.


Thanks man! Appreciate hearin' that from you since your grows are just all ridiculously bomb.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2013)

I didnt threat-n You, I told you the truth.....You know I dont stay on late.
When I do get up to take a piss, I will sometimes look at my PMs.

Do you not reread your post before posting,Sometimes they make NO sense.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I didnt threat-n You, I told you the truth.....You know I dont stay on late.
> When I do get up to take a piss, I will sometimes look at my PMs.
> 
> Do you not reread your post before posting,Sometimes they make NO sense.
> Beech


No you didn't threaten me but few others have done things like I said. I know your not on late it wasn't about that.

I sometimes reread my post but most of the time I don't. If you knew me in real life I have a hard time saying a lot of things and my mouth just doesn't go with what I'm saying lol. I had to go to speech therapy from age 3 or 4 to around 7 or 8. I use to never talk, parents thought I was mute lol. Then when I did talk I would never stop but no one could understand what I was saying. I just don't really think much of it anymore so I might just overlook it sometimes. I'll try harder to remember to reread before I post.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

To hell with re-reading posts, just don't be offended if someone pokes a little fun. I look at some of the shit I post late and night and just shake my head sometimes  Actually I look at a lot of the posts that happen on this board and it takes a couple read throughs to decipher WTF people are trying to say. 

I think you are doing a fine job on your grow, just thicken your skin a bit and realize that sarcasm can be difficult to emote in text. If you fly off the handle in response it makes people uncomfortable participating in the conversation which is why you will find people falling off of a thread. 

Now piss off  (jk)


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> No you didn't threaten me but few others have done things like I said. I know your not on late it wasn't about that.
> 
> I sometimes reread my post but most of the time I don't. If you knew me in real life I have a hard time saying a lot of things and my mouth just doesn't go with what I'm saying lol. I had to go to speech therapy from age 3 or 4 to around 7 or 8. I use to never talk, parents thought I was mute lol. Then when I did talk I would never stop but no one could understand what I was saying. I just don't really think much of it anymore so I might just overlook it sometimes. I'll try harder to remember to reread before I post.


if yu read some of my post looks like a 3 yr old posted,lol, stay strong bro.rdr.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> if yu read some of my post looks like a 3 yr old posted,lol, stay strong bro.rdr.


Lol.. Mine too, would be embarrassing on anything but a cannabis forum


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> if yu read some of my post looks like a 3 yr old posted,lol, stay strong bro.rdr.


LOL,I concur.
Beech


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> To hell with re-reading posts, just don't be offended if someone pokes a little fun. I look at some of the shit I post late and night and just shake my head sometimes  Actually I look at a lot of the posts that happen on this board and it takes a couple read throughs to decipher WTF people are trying to say.
> 
> I think you are doing a fine job on your grow, just thicken your skin a bit and realize that sarcasm can be difficult to emote in text. If you fly off the handle in response it makes people uncomfortable participating in the conversation which is why you will find people falling off of a thread.
> 
> Now piss off  (jk)


This

....though I will continue to get a chuckle from your posts if
you continue to write gibberish. Please do not take it the wrong way.

You are doing very well. Carry on.

JD


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> To hell with re-reading posts, just don't be offended if someone pokes a little fun. I look at some of the shit I post late and night and just shake my head sometimes  Actually I look at a lot of the posts that happen on this board and it takes a couple read throughs to decipher WTF people are trying to say.
> 
> I think you are doing a fine job on your grow, just thicken your skin a bit and realize that sarcasm can be difficult to emote in text. If you fly off the handle in response it makes people uncomfortable participating in the conversation which is why you will find people falling off of a thread.
> 
> Now piss off  (jk)


Try and help someone that you cant understand what there saying, then get back with me.
Hell bro I know your trying,like Ive always told you, I will be here for you always man,Always.
We are gonna finish what we started,are im gonna due my part. 

To see that you get this grow done,where we then can grow the Sto bought beans.
ATB My friend.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I really do appreciate it. Feels like a nice weight lifted off my shoulders. I'll do my best and ease up and try to get more comfortable with where I'm at.

I'll get some pictures in a bit of the store bought seeds I started. Two of the kush seedlings are still growing odd, hoping they will shake it off and not grow like this the entire time, but the other one looks great. And the BD x BLG looks great as well.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Try and help someone that you cant understand what there saying, then get back with me.
> Hell bro I know your trying,like Ive always told you, I will be here for you always man,Always.
> We are gonna finish what we started,are im gonna due my part.
> 
> ...


I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old and both are bi-lingual(I am not) and a wife that that does not speak english as her native language.. Trust me I know what it is like to try to help someone that I cannot understand  Pretty sure they feel the same way about me come to think of it


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 12, 2013)

Just thought I stop in and say Hi man I'm Loving your grow subed.....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks everyone, I really do appreciate it. Feels like a nice weight lifted off my shoulders. I'll do my best and ease up and try to get more comfortable with where I'm at.
> 
> I'll get some pictures in a bit of the store bought seeds I started. Two of the kush seedlings are still growing odd, hoping they will shake it off and not grow like this the entire time, but the other one looks great. And the BD x BLG looks great as well.


sounds good man ,will be watchin these aright,need any help on anything always feel free to pm me or post on my thread,yure good in my books .peace my friend.Rdr.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just thought I stop in and say Hi man I'm Loving your grow subed.....


What up?! haha. Thanks man, I think it's doing good for a first grow. I don't know if I'm sub'd to yours or not but I will if I'm not 
Peace


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old and both are bi-lingual(I am not) and a wife that that does not speak english as her native language.. Trust me I know what it is like to try to help someone that I cannot understand  Pretty sure they feel the same way about me come to think of it


Thats why work on Communication skills are needed! "SHAKESHEAD".
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

*Notes to self:*

First feed of flower nutes were giving to the Plato plants, 1/4 recommended dose. 
Will also start Unknown #1 feed over next watering at 1/4 dose, unless my AACT supplies comes before I need to water. 
Also gave them both some Fish-E since the haven't any of it for a long time.
Still need to collect pollen from Plato male upstairs and chop him down.
Still need to transplant rooted Plato clone and put into flower closest to find sex; pretty sure it was off a male though.
Ordering everything tomorrow to start brewing AACT. NO MORE SYNTHETICS!
Everything seems well as of now.


Pictures tomorrow, a buddy is coming over soon so won't be around the plants.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 13, 2013)

So nothing too exciting going on today. I have felt super tired and sluggish all day. 

I snapped a quick pic of one of the buds on the Unknown #1 plant. I love seeing all the trichs coming in; more and more everyday. Looks like it's going to be some sugary bud. Plus some nice trim for oil.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

*Looks Awesome.....Would not be worried about STO bought seeds when you have these genetics.*
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Looks Awesome.....Would not be worried about STO bought seeds when you have these genetics.*
> Beech


Thanks! Stuff is just sticky and smells sweeter then hell. 

I know right, some of these bagseeds aren't bad at all. Thinking about trying to take a late clone. I got a ton of lower branches that aren't getting light at all, might be able to pull it off.

Also ordered all my AACT stuff last night, will be here Monday or Tuesday so I can start using brews on these girls


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got thru with my chores,and my AACT is a foaming away....
Do you have the Teaming with Microbes?
Can get ya a link to download a pdf i put it in adobe reader if you have that?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice! 

No I haven't read it yet, planned on it this weekend but haven't gotten around looking for it. A link would be great, I got Adobe no worries.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 15, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1
> Beech


Thanks! 

Everything will be here Tuesday so I better start reading.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 15, 2013)

Quick Update:

So my AACT brew stuff will be here Tuesday, so the flowering plants will get their first organic feed Thursday. The girls are looking healthy.

Also my fan for exhaust on my veg cab will be coming Tuesday, this will allow me to run both lights without issues. Then I'll transplant all the kushs, BD x BLG, and Auto Purple into 2g S-Pots, their final homes. Hopefully I got enough dirt to do them all.

I'll have pictures on Tuesday after I do the transplants!

Peace,
ADT

I'll have a picture update


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 16, 2013)

Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 16, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html
1 of the best threads running imo.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 16, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html
> 1 of the best threads running imo.
> Beech


I looked into that thread a little bit, but not too much. I will have to go check it out more thoroughly tonight since I got nothing better to do tonight lol.

By the way; finished up that "Teaming with Microbes" read. Now that I actually know what I'm doing with these teas about I'm to use, and what it's doing to the soil, this seems way more exciting and A LOT better then using that Advanced Nutes crap or similar products. I have a feeling this is going to up my growing skill by a good amount.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta love that Vortex Brewer!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 16, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Gotta love that Vortex Brewer!


I'll be perfectly happy with my 5 gallon bucket and an air pump haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 16, 2013)

Pulled a few fans leaves off blocking bud sites on the Unknown #1 plant, hands are just sticky and smell so sweet just from rubbin' around the plant. Cannot describe this sweet smell, swear it's on the tip of my tongue but just can't figure it out. Just incredibly sweet. 

Buds are starting to fill out more but not swelling or fattening up yet. Only on week 4 I think of flowering so still got a bit to go for some more fill out and fattening up.  

Update and pics come tomorrow like I said. Getting my veg plants repotted and other things so I'll be doing things with the plants I have to record anyways.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 17, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html
> 1 of the best threads running imo.
> Beech


Hey bro.. How you doing ?: Was just wondering, hadn't talked in awhile. Was needing to make sure everythings cool. Hollar at me pm. I wanted to ask you a few questions about a grow I have going. 
Thanks. 

Dank.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey ADT! What up bro ?: 
Hadn't had a chance to hollar at you, so I figured I would stop in your thread and say hello..  
Hope everythings going good with your ladies. I just posted a few pictures of the (outdoor) ladies (OG Kush & Purple OG#1 I just harvested a week ago. Its some damn good tree! Had my buddy glued to the couch the entire time he stayed with me. Lol. Also has me in orbit when I toke on them! Hell that's why I hadn't been on much over the weekend. Haha..  
Had to switch back to reggie to get shit done! Lol

Well bro, like said I just updated the thread if you care to stop in and take a gander. 

Your bro, Dank.



AllDayToker said:


> Pulled a few fans leaves off blocking bud sites on the Unknown #1 plant, hands are just sticky and smell so sweet just from rubbin' around the plant. Cannot describe this sweet smell, swear it's on the tip of my tongue but just can't figure it out. Just incredibly sweet.
> 
> Buds are starting to fill out more but not swelling or fattening up yet. Only on week 4 I think of flowering so still got a bit to go for some more fill out and fattening up.
> 
> Update and pics come tomorrow like I said. Getting my veg plants repotted and other things so I'll be doing things with the plants I have to record anyways.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey man, things are going smooth. Going to be doing an update later so you'll have to come back and check it out.

Haven't stopped by your thread yet to check out the ladies so I'll do that in a few minutes. Still waiting for some goodness myself, so sick of this schwag I can't say it enough lol. I would do anything for some of that harvest you got there 

ADT



~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey ADT! What up bro ?:
> Hadn't had a chance to hollar at you, so I figured I would stop in your thread and say hello..
> Hope everythings going good with your ladies. I just posted a few pictures of the (outdoor) ladies (OG Kush & Purple OG#1 I just harvested a week ago. Its some damn good tree! Had my buddy glued to the couch the entire time he stayed with me. Lol. Also has me in orbit when I toke on them! Hell that's why I hadn't been on much over the weekend. Haha..
> Had to switch back to reggie to get shit done! Lol
> ...


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't get a full update done today, never got my stuff that I was suppose to. Here is a picture from yesterday, with flash, of Unknown #1 Day 26 of Flower.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks to be a very frosty breed. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 17, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That looks to be a very frosty breed.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


Thanks, that's what I thought for how early flowering it's in. I want to try to take a late clone if I can; it's a very branchy plant with a lot of lower, inner, branches not adding anything to weight, but could be good clone clients.

Thanks again,
ADT


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

That lower stuff is also much better configured for cloning.

The types and amounts of hormones in growing tips makes
them less viable as clones (typically just much slower to root)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 18, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That lower stuff is also much better configured for cloning.
> 
> The types and amounts of hormones in growing tips makes
> them less viable as clones (typically just much slower to root)
> ...


Alright, cool. Thanks for the tip! Some handy information that I didn't even think about lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 18, 2013)

*Note to Self:*

Starting AACT brew. The recipe I am using calls for 2 cups of mix, then some table spoons of other stuff, for flowering. Since it's the first feed, I will be cutting everything in half and doing and a half dose of flower AACT brew. I will feed in 2 days until good run off occurs. I will make sure it is a good batch and it hasn't gone bad before I feed.

Organic time! Couple of them are pretty droopy so I might have to water again before I feed.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 20, 2013)

*Update Time!*

Alright. So I haven't done a full update for awhile. I have been waiting for some stuff I ordered to get here, some plants transplanted, and just get some things done. Now that I feel a little more caught up I'll tell you what's going on and post more pictures in a bit to this post, going to grab some breakfast and do watering before the pictures. So just hold on 


*Veg Cab:*
I finally put some small exhaust in the veg cab; just a cheap PC fan pushing around 70cfm, better then nothing. Temps are steadily around the same temp as the flower closest, between 77-82F during the day. Nights are probably between 70-72.

I also transplanted the 8-ball kushs #1-3 and the 1 BD x BLG into 2g smart pots yesterday. They have been getting angry with me last few days being stuck in those 4" x 4" pots, (you might see some lower leaves yellowing), so now I know to get plants out of those after 7 to 12 days. The Auto Purple will be transplanted in a few days into a 2 or 3g Smart pot. No flowers on her yet. All the plants in the veg cab are happy now and are just reaching for the lights this morning.


*Flower Closest:*
So today is the first day the three flowering plants (2 Platos & Unknown strain #1) will get their new first organic AACT feed today. With my flower recipe I used I cut everything in half, start slow and build up. I am really excited about this organic feeding, feel more comfortable with it already.

Unknown #1 has been flowering for __ days now. I'm starting to see some pistils change color and a lot of trichs still coming. Not too much swelling, and I don't know if it's just early but they don't seem very big lol. They feel hard for what they are though as of now.. I tried to get some scope looks of the trichs and to my eye most if not all still look clear. Smells sweeter then hell, and is super sticky.

The two Platos have been flowering for __ days. It's really just starting to get more pistils; I would say like preflower stage. No real smell to them yet, just a little skunk/dank smell to them. 



*So I'm pretty much* hoping to get enough off Unknown #1 to last me until the two Platos and that Auto are done. Then I'm hoping those Platos and Auto will last me long enough until the kushs and BDxBLG are done, then after that I should have everything down in the perpetual cycle and hopefully see the weight that I've been aiming for this whole time. If I get anymore then except now then I will be happy up until then.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright. 

Sorry I didn't post pictures like I said I was going to on the last update, didn't have time. I'll try to post some more pictures of the other plants too. 

Here are two pictures of the Unknown #1 plant flowering for 29 days now, today is day 30 but the pictures are from yesterday. Starting to fill out, ton of trichs building up, all trichs look pretty much clear, few hairs turning orange, super sweet smell, buds starting to get hard, sticky to the touch, ton of small tops, four medium size tops. 






Wondering when this one will finish. I mean sativas are up to 12 weeks which I thought it was but I can see it finishing in 3-4 weeks. If it goes 12 weeks these buds are going to be a lot bigger then I thought, which would be nice.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2013)

It is looking very nice....interesting...I wonder about its heritage.

Good luck finishing the cycle.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, it has defiantly been and interesting strain to watch grow.

I only took one clone from it a week or so ago while it was flowering, hoping it takes. I might try and take a couple more if there is any down their.

Would love to try to breed the strain back to figure out what it's from.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 22, 2013)

Look Good ADT.Nice work.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Look Good ADT.Nice work.
> Beech


Thanks Beech! Sure seemed like a rough ride at the beginning but it's defiantly paying off now. I can't wait to chop her down lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 22, 2013)

You better take a seat gonna be imo 4-6 weeks,might wanna think about some support,there gonna need it!!
Some due stakes, I use Twine. Dont forget the Bud Candy,I mix my Sweet in 1 gallon milk jugs.
Doing some grape now,They really Fill the buds in solid.

I have not tried BC,I'm happy with Bonts,and always get it Free.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 22, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You better take a seat gonna be imo 4-6 weeks,might wanna think about some support,there gonna need it!!
> Some due stakes, I use Twine. Dont forget the Bud Candy,I mix my Sweet in 1 gallon milk jugs.
> Doing some grape now,They really Fill the buds in solid.
> 
> ...


Yeah I look at the crystals almost every day and I'm just seeing clear trichs. I don't think I've even seen much cloudy ones if any. If this girl goes for another month or more, it's going to be fat!

Yeah I planned on either using stakes or I got shelves and such above the plant I can tie off to if I want to go that route. I can always do a combination of both as well.

See I quit feeding it the BC because I read that synthetics just kill off all microbes, I just didn't want to risk it you know. If it's safe to use I'd be happy too.  I think that's what helped in this early trich growth and sweet smell it gives off.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 22, 2013)

> *I read that synthetics just kill off all microbes*


Hmmmmm...research this one.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hmmmmm...research this one.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JD


Will do, see what I find. I mean if Beech is doing it, it has to be okay lol. I need to know why though. 

I read that about synthetics in that Team with Microbes book.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmmm...I could see where the addition of synthetic nutrients can have
the effect of putting the food-web off balance. (recall the effect of nitrates
in detergents on our water systems...it was food after all, but it wreaked havoc)

Let us know what conclusions you form.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 24, 2013)

*Notes to self:*

Top all 3 kush plants, and the BD x BLG today.
Watered the 2 flowering platos with plain water.
Need to put two clones in soil.
Need to transplant the Auto Purple and start giving it some HPS light.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 24, 2013)

*Unknown #1 Day 33 of Flower
*&#8203;


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 25, 2013)

*
Alot better pics with the HPS off....
Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 25, 2013)

ECPD x Afgan haze....Nom nom.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah it was just the first pic that had a little flash and little HPS that I got and I liked it lol. All my shots are under HPS unless it's in another room.

My phone has some special HDR setting that auto corrects the yellow in the HPS, that's why a lot of my photos sometimes look purplish on the outsides, Idk lol.

ECPD + Afghan + Haze. The picture is making me drool.

I'll make sure to snap a Beech Approved pic tonight.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 25, 2013)

JSUT Saying.......Alot IMO better looking pic when you can see the colors.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 25, 2013)

Just givin' ya a hard time  The yellow is a bit much. I just liked it personally, it was something different then my other photos I post


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 25, 2013)

I just took these Day 34 Flower today, so tomorrow 5 weeks into flower now.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 30, 2013)

So I've been looking at the trichs on the Unknown #1 plant, think I'm going to name it because Unknown #1 is getting stupid to say every time lol. 

ANYWAYS... I've been looking at the trichs and starting to see more and more go cloudy, I would say it's make 20%-ish, no amber at all. Still got a few weeks I'm thinking.

I did pick off a middle bud that looked pretty good, I let it hang dry for 12 hours over night, then slowly quick dried it under a small light for 5 hours. 

Honestly I'm pretty lit right now. Defiantly a strong sativa head high, has a good relaxing body high too, not couch lock heavy, but it did make me have to sit down haha. I think I am going to enjoy this strain at her fuller potential. 

I'll try to get some pictures today, I got to put some clones in dirt and transplant the Auto, start another AACT brew, and do some watering. And I don't feel like doing any of that lol.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2013)

Make up your own cool name.

I have reserved "The Good Shit Lollipop" for my creation. :0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha, hell yeah. I'll have to get real baked and think of some names


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 30, 2013)

*Notes to Self:*

Watered all plants in veg cab.
Transplanted a Plato clone, from the better looking Plato plant, into a 2g S-pot.
Transplanted my Auto Purple into a 2g S-pot with already used soil. Doing an experiment.
Started brewing my next batch of AACT to feed to the Auto, and the three flowering plants. Full strength.
Going to add Bud Candy with AACT watering. One tbs per gallon, after tea is finished brewing.
*Renaming Unknown #1 plant, bagseed, to Lucid X 
*
That's about it. I promise I'll get some pictures tomorrow. I have a free day with nothing to do, so I'll do a nice big update with the ages and everything.


Thanks to you that are still following and helping me out. I really do appreciate it; I can tell who is and isn't worth my time.
Peace
ADT


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

*Update Time:*
Well I haven't done a good, full, update for a while so figured I'd do one today.

Here is a Plato clone I just threw in dirt yesterday. I am trying to keep the strain around until I can try out the product on the flowering one. 
I decided to skip the 4" pot and put it in it's final home to see if there is a different. I always end up not paying attention or not transplanted the plants in the small pots and they get dried out and get damaged/stunted early in veg.



Here is my Auto Purple, got stunted a little in it's small pot, but transplanted yesterday in a 2g S-pot. Doing a reusing soil experiment on it, we'll see how it turns out. It's just starting to show female sex, but I don't have room in the flower closest so it might have to stay in the veg cab for a while. She is on day 24 from seed. My next Auto I will just start it in a 2g or 3g S-pot.



Next is my BD x BLG. Growing great. Good structure, been topped once. It has a nice sweet skunky smell, she sits at around 7 1/2 inches tall. The yellowing on the lower leaves was from it was in it's 4" pot and got dried out once and wilted a little bit, but all is well now. Will probably keep a clone of this strain for next run. Sje is on day 26 of veg.



Now I got the the 8-Ball Kushs, I got three of these running. Each with their own pheno. I can't really find anything about that type of stuff online, seems like an uncommon strain ran by people, so what I decided was just to pick out the one or two I like best. All three having been in veg for 26 days.

Kush #1 has good structure, and sits at 9 inches or so. Never had any issues with it so far, besides the little CFL burn, it has been topped once. No smell quite yet.


Kush #2 at the beginning had some odd leaf growth, but finally grew out of it. The plant sits at 7in, and looks just like a small bush. She was topped once. She is the one out of the three giving off a decent smell, a pretty pungent dank smell.


Kush #3 at the beginning also had some odd leaf growth, different from the weird leaf growth on Kush #2. It grew out of it and now is a more stretchy then the rest. I even had to tie it down yesterday having it sit at 10in or so, now it's down to 8-9, and it's already growing up again. I've heard of people getting sativa dom stretchy traits out of their 8 Ball Kushs. Won't be keeping this pheno around most likely. She does have a little CFL burn, but I'm keeping a closer eye on these. I got so distracted but the HPS I forgot how often you have to move CFLs and T5s. 



Now for my flowering girls. (I apologize in advanced for the pictures, my camera changes automatically with the HPS light and tries to fix it giving the plants purplish colors. All plants are either bright or dark green.) The first is Lucid X, previously known as Unknown #1 bagseed. She is looking great and smelly ridiciously sweet, very, very, sticky. The trichs are just starting to cloud up, I guess maybe 3 weeks and I'll chop. The leaves are showing some issues and haven't been able to figure out, but I'm thinking it won't be a probably if I harvest in the next few weeks. Took a tester bud off and it was damn good for just a tester bud, especially for how many clear trichs are still on it and it being quick dried. She has been flowering for 41 days now, so 6 weeks tomorrow.



Lastly, we got my two Plato plants flowering for 30 days exactly today. The darker green one is the one I cloned. It has been growing nice and low, great color, and has a nice skunky smell to her. The buds are starting to form up nicely and starting to see trichs. Not near as many trichs as I saw this early on Lucid X, but I didn't use Bud Candy on these so that could be a reason, could just be the strain too so I don't know for sure. The lighter green one has been stretchy since day one, and has gotten a really light green color that just won't go away, very odd, it never had this until it went into flowering. She is also starting to form up some flowers, but seems a little behind compared to the darker green one. (Hope you can all understand what I just said there lol)




Well I think I covered everything, if you got any questions or comments, post away!
ADT


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2013)

Getting close! Looks fucking great, brother.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks bud! Thought no one was looking at this thread anymore, but I haven't really done a good update for awhile, kind of my fault.  

I don't think it's too bad for my first round of flowers using the HPS lighting and ferts for the first time, and changing ferts a bunch. Can't wait for my next round, going to be a ten times better I'm expecting/hoping since I got most of my stuff dialed down now.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks a little burnt? What are you doing for heat?


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Looks a little burnt? What are you doing for heat?


You talking about the flowering plant or the little ones?

The little ones just got a little CFL burn.

The flowering plant has being doing that for a while now. It started towards the middle and slowly worked it's way to the top. It slowly turns the leaf yellow, then it gets brown spots, then it starts to dye off. We have been trying to work it out for awhile and flushed a couple times actually and pretty much starting everything over, nothing is working on it. The heat is 78-83F during the day so heats no issue. Since we can't figure anything out, I'm hoping my recent start in feeding it AACT brews will balance the soil out and it will fix on its own. If not I'm sure the plant will hold up another 2 to 3 weeks for harvest.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks bud! Thought no one was looking at this thread anymore, but I haven't really done a good update for awhile, kind of my fault.
> 
> I don't think it's too bad for my first round of flowers using the HPS lighting and ferts for the first time, and changing ferts a bunch. Can't wait for my next round, going to be a ten times better I'm expecting/hoping since I got most of my stuff dialed down now.


It usually takes a few grows to get things how we like them. I'm just now getting used to feeding via hydro. A little less forgiving than soil, for definite. I'll be starting a new thread here soon for my upcoming RDWC project. Also will have some ROLS going. Going to run some NL5xHaze, Purple Fire, Sour diesel, and a few other autos. I'll come by to check on your ladies, and drop you a link when I get things all lined up. Have a killer week, boss.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> It usually takes a few grows to get things how we like them. I'm just now getting used to feeding via hydro. A little less forgiving than soil, for definite. I'll be starting a new thread here soon for my upcoming RDWC project. Also will have some ROLS going. Going to run some NL5xHaze, Purple Fire, Sour diesel, and a few other autos. I'll come by to check on your ladies, and drop you a link when I get things all lined up. Have a killer week, boss.


Yeah I'm glad I have the little bit of room for error in soil, helps me out haha.

Sounds like a plan, would love to run some NL5 x Haze and Purple Fire myself. Will have to put those on the wish list.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

Lookin sharp in there ADT> sorry I haven't made it over in awhile<yu are the man my friend,peace. .


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Lookin sharp in there ADT> sorry I haven't made it over in awhile<yu are the man my friend,peace. .


Thanks raider, I appreciate you stopping by, I love your grows. No worries, I haven't been updating very often.  

Thanks for stopping by. I was checking out your SOG style and have been thinking about going that route. If you don't care I would like talking a little bit about your setup, I can send ya a PM. Just a few general questions


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

pm away my friend..yu may want to go a bit lighter on the P levels .peace.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> pm away my friend..yu may want to go a bit lighter on the P levels .peace.


Alright cool thanks. 

Yeah Beech said the same thing about my P levels. I am currently making a tea brew and I totally spaced the P problem and mixed in the High P Bat guano. I would hate to throw the batch out but if I have to I have to. You think I can just cut it with water?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

that is a great idea,no need to throw out good mix.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

Alright, I'll go ahead and cut this batch so I don't have to waste it. Next feed I'll make sure to add less, or skip the High P guano if it's still an issue after the feed tomorrow.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

sounds cool,i like to start with least amnts required then add more if it looks ok on beastie bloomz and my finisher.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

Start low and work up, no doubt. I mean I did a half dose last time. Think I should cut it in half again, or cut it 1/4 strength? It's just that basic flower AACT recipe. Seabird guano, high p bat guano, ewc, maxicrop, and molasses.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2013)

Just follow recipe.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 1, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just follow recipe.
> Beech


Should I still cut it to 1/2 strength like I did the last feed or full now?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't do teas but BEECH knows more on that than I do,i'm to lazy I guess,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Full dose on AACT,They will perk up in a few hrs! Or mine do just dont overdue the N Guano this late in F.Or the Seabird if its high in N.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Full dose on AACT,They will perk up in a few hrs! Or mine do just dont overdue the N Guano this late in F.Or the Seabird if its high in N.
> Beech


Alright, sounds like a plan. I have the Mexican Bat Guano for high N but don't use that, use the Jamaican for High P. I did just notice the seabird is 12-11-2, so high N and P.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I see, I didn't know yu were using a high N in flowering, I should have read back more on yure journal.BEECH knows his stuff I can vouch.peace.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, well typical me to overlook, just follow the recipe, and not look at the fertilizer grade.  I'll have to ease up on the seabird next feeding.

Oh I know Beech knows is stuff, who do you think pushed me towards making teas?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

hey allday just found this thread and im gonna follow! I like what I see! I have been running a 600 hps kooltube since 2008 ( I am a Taurus/Gemini and stubborn as the day is long.) I just got a digital ballast and hood to try out, my main thing im perplexed with is the litany of bulbs available to digi ballasts compared to magnetic like I was using. Normally I wouldn't stray from an eye hortilux for my kooltube and mag ballast cause it just plain gets the job done imho. Now I see ushio's and another that are digi bulbs that claim to be better and cheaper than eye hortilux. Any of you guys have any insight on this?  I offered him 400.00 cash for this gear its new never used!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Do 1/2 of the Seabird,to the mix.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hey allday just found this thread and im gonna follow! I like what I see! I have been running a 600 hps kooltube since 2008 ( I am a Taurus/Gemini and stubborn as the day is long.) I just got a digital ballast and hood to try out, my main thing im perplexed with is the litany of bulbs available to digi ballasts compared to magnetic like I was using. Normally I wouldn't stray from an eye hortilux for my kooltube and mag ballast cause it just plain gets the job done imho. Now I see ushio's and another that are digi bulbs that claim to be better and cheaper than eye hortilux. Any of you guys have any insight on this? View attachment 2843402View attachment 2843403View attachment 2843404 I offered him 400.00 cash for this gear its new never used!



Hey VMT, welcome aboard. I appreciate the compliment, gives me a nice self esteem boost haha. I am also a Taurus so I know about the stubbornness no doubt  As for the lighting, sorry to say, but I personally have no idea haha. This is my first time running with HPS lighting and I know next to nothing besides the basic. I'm sure others on the thread would know.




SOMEBEECH said:


> Do 1/2 of the Seabird,to the mix.
> Beech


Will do Beech.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hey allday just found this thread and im gonna follow! I like what I see! I have been running a 600 hps kooltube since 2008 ( I am a Taurus/Gemini and stubborn as the day is long.) I just got a digital ballast and hood to try out, my main thing im perplexed with is the litany of bulbs available to digi ballasts compared to magnetic like I was using. Normally I wouldn't stray from an eye hortilux for my kooltube and mag ballast cause it just plain gets the job done imho. Now I see ushio's and another that are digi bulbs that claim to be better and cheaper than eye hortilux. Any of you guys have any insight on this? View attachment 2843402View attachment 2843403View attachment 2843404 I offered him 400.00 cash for this gear its new never used!


I love mag ballast cause there easy to work on and fix.Ive Tried the eye bulb,imo a plantmax is just as good as long as replaced every 4 grows.12/12.
Been wanting a light rail let me know if you get it and outcome.....
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

i use the same eye hirtilux bulbs,600 and 1000,have extra for each, been using the same one for 3 yrs without replacement,great pickup there on that setup +rep.peace.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

why thankyou gents! I am grateful that I come from a state where neighbors helping neighbors is actually a mantra instead of a neat idea from the 60's lmao! Cant wait to try a plantmax bulb, and i'd like to say to allday and folks here that if you'd like a basic bat-guano seedling-veg-flower recipe I have a couple I can share, just ask. I don't wanna inundate a thread with a recipe if its already common knowledge here. Yeah I hear ya on the bulb watch throughout grows, normally I (from out of the box) take a picture of the bulb after each 12/12 grow to keep an eye on the blackened ends of the tube inside of the bulb, was told by a supercool stoner here that its a way to keep track of the bulbs lifespan, the darker the ends the closer it is to change time. It's important because as the bulb dies we slowly lose lumens, no I broke my light meter lol , before you ask but I DID use one as of last year, just been procrastinating because my current bulb is brandy new! Checking out plantmax rightnow.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

yure smart, I do a meter chk couple times throughout,it still hittin 2000 on the meter so far so good.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Feel free to post your recipes here VTM, no problem man. I'm new to teas so anything I can learn is DEFIANTLY welcome.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the +rep Beech and Raider. I'll make sure to get you guys back.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Couldnt find -rep.........J/K.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Here is a picture of one of the buds on Lucid X. She has been flowering for 6 weeks today. I'm excited to see the swelling the next few weeks. I would love for it to finish in 2 weeks because I'm in desperate need of green, but if it finishes at week 10, it's just going to be that much better and bigger.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

So you have had only the 1 plant that had major nute issues? I can only remeber the one with the P toxicity.......Organics for me,Is alot more forgiving,Then Chemical nutes.Only takes one time, forgetting to add water to them chemical nutes,LOL and there fried!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Whats the hole plant look like?
I can see your hair in that pic.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup, just the one. I think it could of been from using FloraMicro too frequently, but I did that with the rest of my plants just as much and the problem went away. 

The two Platos are looking nice and green and healthy, and showed the same problem in the past but nothing has changed with anything I've done after the flush besides the tea feedings, and all three plants are reciveing the same dose of nutes of everything. I just can't figure out what this plants problem is, it might make me have to do an early harvest.

I've flushed twice already before I started doing the tea feeding, it's like it's stuck in the damn plant. Maybe it's the bucket it's in?
*
My hair lol. I will get a pic of the whole plant, see if I can get a good one.*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I have some cat hair on mine ,lol...ns bud shot btw.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

I also have a couple cats, they get hair on freakin' everything!  And thank you


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Here Beech, some full shots.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

ns plant ADT.how long did yu veg 8weex?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2013)

That top is certainly getting crusty ADT. Keep it up.

BTW: I use a tea that is very, very light on nutes....just a bacterial goo
when it is done. I wonder if there are usage concerns, but I believe that
as long as it is kept aerobic it is OK.

I will put only a cup of starter compost, a small handful of alfalfa pellets,
a couple teaspoons of corn syrup to fire things up, to about 20 gallons
of water in a 35 gallon drum.

This mix starts off looking like water, and stays that ways for a couple of
days until it starts to get foamy and takes on a slimy light green-yellow 
color.

I used a large pond pump that takes a half inch line up about four
feet and squirts back down into the barrel (being low down in the barrel
is a must, or splashing will slowly empty the barrel ;0).

I also have a large air-pump (two-lines, merged into one) and a large
airstone on the bottom of the barrel.

Anyhoo, the plants love it. I add fishpoo once in a while for the garden veggies.

Take care, and sorry for the thread-jack.

JD

P.S. I forgot to add that I add a tablespoon or two of Plantone, for its
bacterial colonies and a couple of a myco additive too.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

got distracted by a neighbor bringing me some sexy worm castings! there still kinda wet they look like cake guys lmao here i'll share with the group


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

as for the recipe's here ya go gents! 
Here are some tried and true recipes for getting started in organic growing. Pick one of the first two soiless mix recipes for your grow medium. Then, choose a nute recipe that will work best for what you have available.

Enjoy...

*Here are two very good organic soiless mixes...*

LC's Mix is great for any stage of growth. You can germ seeds in it, grow mothers in it, root clones in it as well as veg and flower in it.

*LC&#8217;s Soiless Mix #1:*

5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings.

Or, if you use Pro Mix, Sunshine Mix or Fox Farm mixes...
*
LC's Soiless Mix #2:*

6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up) / Fox Farm Ocean Forest or Light Warrior
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as &#8220;parts&#8221; in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".
&#12288;
Silkroadlink.com has all the information you need. Download TOR and go to silkroadvb5piz3r.onion and join. It's quite simple really. You'll be wondering why you waited so long to try it
&#12288;
Coot has been using his various teas and this is one he keeps using. This is a compilation of a few posts or emails. 

Alfalfa 

Alfalfa is often grown to improve poor or depleted farmlands. Being a legume it fixes Nitrogen in the soil and the root system is massive and goes very deep into the sub-soil - deeper than other legumes and certainly deeper than most domesticated tree crops. This helps to break-up the soil structure allowing greater aeration and water movement in the root zone. 

Plus it's up there with kelp meal, comfrey, stinging nettles and other bionutrient accumulators. If used correctly, as in the correct amount, it can add a lot to your garden's plants...

A combination of kelp meal & alfalfa tea is one that I use on a regular basis in the veg cycle and especially a few days after transplanting - it's like steroids.

1 cup of alfalfa meal (pellets) with 1/4 cup kelp meal to 5 gallons of water - bubble for 24 hours or so. This is the strength for watering the soil and dilute that 1:1 with water for a foliar spray.

I do use alfalfa meal for making teas and then the material is then run through worm bins which is what I also do with kelp & neem meals. Even after making a tea approximately 50% of 'the stuff' remains so it's not worthless by any means.

ITS A 4 PART SERIES!LMAO!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

BTW ALLDAY gorgeous plant my mang, looking at all the chloro being pulled from those fansd its right around the corner im betting! Ok moving right along with the recipe....

*Now for the plants organic food source*

Choose one of these organic plant food recipes to add to LC's Soiless Mix.

1/3C hi N Guano (Mexican Bat Guano)*RECIPE #1*
If you want to use organic nutes like blood, bone and kelp...
Dry Ferts:
1 tablespoon blood meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
2 tablespoons bone meal per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
1-tablespoon kelp meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix or Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract as directed
(OPTIONAL) 1 tablespoon per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of Jersey Greensand to supplement the K (potasium) in the Kelp Meal and seaweed extract.
Mix all the dry ferts into the soiless mix well and wet it, but don't soak it with Liquid Karma and water @ 1 tbs./gal. Stir and mix it a few times a week for a week or two so the bacteria can get oxygen and break down the bone meal and make it available. And don't let the mix dry out, keep it moist and add water as needed. It'll also have time to get the humic acids in the Liquid Karma going and the dolomite lime will be better able to adjust the pH of a peat based mixture too.
With this recipe, all you need to do is add plain water until harvest.
When I'm working with seeds, I punch a hole in the bottom of 16 ounce cups and fill them with plain LC's Mix. Lightly wet the mix in the cups and germ one seed in each cup. At the same time I mix enough LC's mix along with the blood/bone/kelp to fill all the 3 gallon flower pots I'm going to use for the grow. After about two weeks, the seedlings and the blood/bone/kelp mix are ready. I transplant the seedlings into the 3 gallon pots and just add water until harvest.
When you go to flower and pull up the males, save the mix in the pots. It is ready to be used again immediately. Just remove the root ball and transplant another seedling into it.

*RECIPE #2*
If you want to use guano in your soil mix...
Bongaloid's Guano Mix.
Use all these items combined with one gallon of soil mix.

1/2C hi P Guano (Jamaican or Indonesian Bat Guano)
1TBS Kelp Meal
(OPTIONAL) 1TBS Jersey Greensand 
&


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

And finnaly...Part 3 the tea recipe you requested


You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having t*RECIPE #3 *(My favorite)
If you want to use guano tea and kelp...

Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
*RECIPE #4*
Three Little Birds Method
40 gallons used soil
4 cups alfalfa meal
4 cups bone meal
4 cups kelp meal
4 cups powdered dolomite lime
30 pound bag of earthworm castings . . .
That&#8217;s the basic recipe . . .
However we also like to use
4 cups of Greensand
4 cups of Rock Phosphate
4 cups of diatomaceous earth
*
RECIPE #5*
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)

For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O

For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O

For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O

And now for some more good tips...

*Organic pH issues*

I hear a lot of people asking or talking about the pH of their organic soil mix or organic nute solution and how they might correct or adjust it. pH in organics is not an issue like it is in synthetic growing.
The best place to settle the pH issues in organics is within the grow medium. A medium rich in humates (humus) is the place to start. Humates work to "buffer" the pH of organic mediums and the nutes you pour (or mix) into it.

Humates come from compost, worm castings and bottled humus. If you use a peat based medum, use dolomite lime to raise the pH of the acidic peat. Dolomite should be used in any soil or soiless medium to provide magnesium and calcium. But since we are talking about pH here, I'll mention dolomite lime's pH correction benefits.

A medium of coir has a pH near neutral (or 7.0). But humates are still neded to allow uptake of organic nutrients that are outside a near neutral pH range.
With an active medium rich in humates you can pour in nutes like Pure Blend Pro, Earth Juice and guano teas way outside the optimum pH range without worry. The humus will allow the nutes to be taken up through the roots, even at such an extreme pH reading.
So throw those pH meters away folks and enjoy the ease and safety of organic gardening.

*Chlorine tap water*

Just a word of caution for you organic heads out there...
If you are tapped onto a municipal water supply that uses chlorine to kill bacteria in the water, it'll do the same thing to the bacteria (microherd) in your organic food source.
Always bubble your municipal water in an open container (5 gallon bucket) for 24 hours before adding ANYTHING organic to it.

*Flushing*

There is absolutely no reason to "flush" organic nute solutions from your soil mix. In an organic grow, the plants don't take up the organic nutes (guano, bone, blood or kelp). The bacteria eat the organic nutes and excrete food that the plant can feed off of. So the organic nutes don't need to be flushed because they never enter the plant. And besides, meals like kelp, bone and blood along with worm castings and dolomite can't be flushed from your soil mix anyway. If you use guano and seaweed, try using plain water or worm casting tea for your last watering or two so the plant can use up what's left in the soil. But drowning your soil with water isn't necessary.
&
Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nutrient tea mix-
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses
1-cup earthworm castings/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering

Vegetative mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
5 TBS. Liquid Karma (optional)
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses
@ 1-cup mix/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering.

Flowering nutrient tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract or Liquid
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses

Dilute as needed. Generally, 2 to 3 cups per 5 gallons of water @ every watering.

Each mix is unique. Use your better judgment on the amounts and the ingredients. Remember, your tea can be as versatile as you wish it to be. Be creative. Your plants will love you for it. 
Iv been getting quite a few pms from different people asking me a few things here and there. 
For any organic beginner or experienced grower... This is where its at, nice and simple and very effective.


For anyone wanting to try some simple tried and true supersoil.... This is for you, it has grown some of my finest plants... If you do this in conjunction with a few guano kelp teas here and there you will never turn back.
Its called vicks supersoil. I believe Genuity has given this recipe a go with good results.
I added prices.
*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)~~~~~~~~~~~$36
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$18 for 8lb bag, you only use half... leftovers! 
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source~~~~~~~~~~~~$3 
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering~~~~~$10 
4 cups kelp meal.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8 
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$20 for 30lb add all 30lbs

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.
*

Use it to water with EVERY watering.
o throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half. /////////////


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ns plant ADT.how long did yu veg 8weex?


I went back and checked and I vegged between 7-8 weeks in a 2g smart pot, then transplanted into a 5g bucket. It started off a mess if you look far enough back, but it has sure turned into something I would have never expected.



Javadog said:


> That top is certainly getting crusty ADT. Keep it up.
> 
> BTW: I use a tea that is very, very light on nutes....just a bacterial goo
> when it is done. I wonder if there are usage concerns, but I believe that
> ...


Thanks, it's defiantly getting close, within a few weeks. 

I love new tea recipes so I can always give some new ones shots if mine don't own up. I make small batches, like 5g at a time.

I'll have to look into that Plantone, seems like it would be a nice additive.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes VTM. Pretty sure a read a lot of those on this link exactly. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/516845-aact-bloom-tea-veg-tea.html

Recipe #3 is what I'm using right now for flowering, and tweaking as I go.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

tbh both very experienced farmers here and at the botany division of the university of Vermont have been very important to my information collections. If at anytime you'd like more literature on compost tea's and microbe herds along with a litany of different aspect of organic farming that we can all incorporate into our gardens no matter what size your rockin. I have pdf files through the ass honestly and im a weirdo for sharing info and seeing the results come to fruition! Truly a beautiful way of life this cannabis plant of ours is, everytime I think I got it figured out it teaches me in the most humbling of ways at times that I am a student of a gift from earth...and for that I an eternally thankful. Had the northern lights north of us lastnight guys twas sexy! [video=youtube_share;N0MjfMMPMTY]http://youtu.be/N0MjfMMPMTY[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks for the recipes VTM. Pretty sure a read a lot of those on this link exactly. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/516845-aact-bloom-tea-veg-tea.html
> 
> Recipe #3 is what I'm using right now for flowering, and tweaking as I go.


May verywell have been, I picked one out of 6 that I have available. I had forgotten where id first seen it here honestly.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> May verywell have been, I picked one out of 6 that I have available. I had forgotten where id first seen it here honestly.


Hell yeah. Either way it's nice to get it spread around as much as possible. Great way to introduce people to making their own feeds for their plants, easy recipes and cheap supplies. Then they can go all out on organics later on.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Whats the hole plant look like?
> I can see your hair in that pic.
> *&#8203;Beech*



Got a couple of those full plant pics for you, they're on the bottom of page 99.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Good Fnn Job,my friend! alot better then the CFLs Eh?
Well you feel like you learned anything?
Beech

Beech





Start of unknow num.1


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

A lot better then CFLs no doubt, I think back at my last grow before the HPS and my plant was like 15 inches tall and just one cola, and some small side brances.

I've learned so freakin' much on this grow that I feel like I could easily go through this next set of plants, through veg and flower, with very little questions or problems.

I literally can't believe this grow from my last one. I can't believe this plant from what it began as, I was about to trash it at one point!! 

I got everyone that is subbed to my this thread or spend some time in it my thanks and appreciation. The future looks bright, and green.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2013)

Win win baby!

Enjoy the fruits of your labor.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Win win baby!
> 
> Enjoy the fruits of your labor.
> 
> JD


When they hurry up and finish I will defiantly enjoy these fruits, oh man so hard to wait!.


----------



## kroost (Oct 3, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> When they hurry up and finish I will defiantly enjoy these fruits, oh man so hard to wait!.


Man, tell me about it! I've got like two and a half weeks left, and I'm going NUTS!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2013)

The end is the hardest part, by far.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Aww, that Unknown #1 plant looks so cute so long ago, now she is sexy


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Aww, that Unknown #1 plant looks so cute so long ago, now she is sexy


Bring Sexy back and trim those bad looking leafs off.
You have impressed me with this one! Give you some good genetics,and the skys the limit! 
What you think another 2 weeks to ripen and swell that bitch up?
The hairs are they receding yet? Looks like a couple zips+ when done.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 3, 2013)

I bet your glad you didn't trash her ass huh ?: Boy, she sure did good! I love the structure of plants such as this 1.. Short, compact and FULL of buds!! Haha.. What more could a grower ask 4 ?: 
 

Great job! +rep to you my friend.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I bet your glad you didn't trash her ass huh ?: Boy, she sure did good! I love the structure of plants such as this 1.. Short, compact and FULL of buds!! Haha.. What more could a grower ask 4 ?:
> 
> 
> Great job! +rep to you my friend.


Defiantly glad I didn't trash her. I think she just wanted to prove something to me  Pretty awesome structure, real branchy, a lot of bud sites, would be a wicked scrog plant.

Thanks man, everyone telling me I did so good on this plant is surprising me for my first grow coming back, and I came back with little information. Couldn't of done it without you guys, at least not for a long time haha.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Trimmed some of those uglier fan leaves off, gave her a nice little haircut. She is lookin' even better


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bring Sexy back and trim those bad looking leafs off.
> You have impressed me with this one! Give you some good genetics,and the skys the limit!
> What you think another 2 weeks to ripen and swell that bitch up?
> The hairs are they receding yet? Looks like a couple zips+ when done.
> *&#8203;Beech*


Just trimmed off a lot of those ugly leaves, she looks very sexy 

I'm thinking around 2 to 3 weeks, the trichs are still looking pretty clear, maybe 20-30% cloudy to my eye. Looking forward to the swell though.

The hairs aren't quite receeding yet, but feels like any day now it'll start its finally swell. I wasn't getting my hopes up so I figured an ounce to 1.5, but if I can get two I'll be a happier grower no doubt.

I can't wait to get some good genetics going if I can do this with a bag seed under the circumstances it's been under, imagine if it was stress free the entire grow!


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Impressive stuff man =) keep it up!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks man. Trying to do as best I can with what I got


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

I guess Beech doesn't want to talk to ol' Dank for some reason.. lol.. 
How's it going everyone ?: Thought I would stops in and say good morning. 
Hope your days have started off good! Spark a big ol' fatty up for me during your wake n bake!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 4, 2013)

Good morning at 4:30am? I didn't wake up till 11:30 lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 6, 2013)

So I was bored so I figured I'd post up some bud porn of Lucid X. Flowering for 46 days now. She is starting to fatten up nicely. Took a test bud the other day, letting to dry right now. Should be good to smoke in a couple days. I also order a Calibar III and some 62% humidity packs to make sure I get a perfect cure this first harvest.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hell yeah "good morning" at 4:30am.. lol.. My day is just starting then.. haha.. Wake up sleepy head!! Where you been hiding at ?: haha.. Hadn't seen you at the thread in awhile.. Been updating my ass off!


AllDayToker said:


> Good morning at 4:30am? I didn't wake up till 11:30 lol.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks good bro.. Keep up the good work.. I tried to +rep you but it wouldn't let me!! Ughhh...


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 7, 2013)

4:30 is waay to early for me hahah . Yeah I've been busy this last weekend and wasn't home all weekend, so I pretty much have just been getting on and checking threads to make sure I don't fall to behind on others grows. I love how well that AK 49 is for a damn solo, head turner. I'll have to make sure I go back and look at the other girls.




~Dankster~420 said:


> Looks good bro.. Keep up the good work.. I tried to +rep you but it wouldn't let me!! Ughhh...


Yeah I can never give rep anymore it seems like lol. Thanks though, really happy with her. Tested a small piece off that bud I've been letting dry for 3 days now, I took three hits and I'm lit, STRONG sativa high, mind numbing.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking good ADT.

I was thinking that another good name might be *Urge For Oil*,
or any other name that makes the acronym "UFO", or perhaps
"UNK". :0)

Let us know how it tastes.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Looking good ADT.
> 
> I was thinking that another good name might be *Urge For Oil*,
> or any other name that makes the acronym "UFO", or perhaps
> ...


Hell yeah, making my brain go to space haha.

Thanks, really loving the swell these last few weeks. Trichs are turning nicely probably 50/50 cloudy to clear, a couple amber but not a lot. I'm hoping to be able to chop her in a week or so, but I'll have to let her decide.

The taste on the test bud I had earlier was great. You couldn't feel a thing on the inhale and had a slight sweet taste, then you exhale and just start coughing. Super sweet taste with a hint of spicy. I can't wait to get the full benefits after it's properly cured.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 8, 2013)

So here is a picture of Lucid X day 48 flowering, 7 weeks tomorrow. I would say 50/50 cloudy/clear trichs, with a couple amber here and there. I'm going to plan on harvesting at exactly 8 weeks, but it depends how the trichs look. I need some bud like NOW


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my Caliber and rH packs in the mail today, getting my jars this weekend. I'll be all ready to harvest.

Out of my schwag even so had to take some small tiny nugs from the bottom. Been smokin the sugar leaves n buds and been getting lit with fast dries and such. 

Can't wait to hang and cure this stuff, hoping for a week from today, waiting for the trichs!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 10, 2013)

She looks like she could be chopped today to be honest, she just has a different look to her, seeing probably 70-80% orange hairs, haven't checked the trichs yet today. She is kind of foxtailingish, barely, might just be the buds bursting out  She is as hard as a rock, so sticky and sweet. The the sweetness doesn't have like a dank or weed smell, it's like just you get that :O face and like damnnn give me a nibble. Literally smells like sugar or rockcandy or something. Has to be the Bud Candy.

Starting to see some purple in leaves, and I took a bottom bud today and was trimming her up and she had some purple in her calaxys. Would be exciting to get some purple in the green and orange and white colors she has already.

Really exciting about harvest god damn it'll be hard to wait a week.


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 11, 2013)

still another week? I wouldn't be able to keep myself from chopping her, she looks so gorgeous. good job =)


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

Jad3 said:


> still another week? I wouldn't be able to keep myself from chopping her, she looks so gorgeous. good job =)


Oh yeah, it's hard not choppin' her but it's always worth the wait.

Thanks, I love how she is looking. These last couple weeks been seeing her real colors, really pretty plant. Hoping to get at least 2oz off her


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 11, 2013)

Plant looks great,Bro.How do the Platos compare?
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Plant looks great,Bro.How do the Platos compare?
> Beech


Thanks man, she has gotten soo fat these last couple weeks, nice color changes, foxtailing a little.

The Platos pretty much exact opposite, short, but some fat colas that go pretty far down the stem already. Less tops, darker green, a danker, more musty, but still sweet smell. They are on like week 4 of flowering or something like that. Will have to try to get some pictures up of them, can't believe how big they are in those little 2g S-pots. They might need watered every couple days or so but worth it for space. When I can get six of them 2g s-pots in my space I'll be able to pull off that goal no problem.

Going out with some buddies soon till tomorrow so I'll have to post those pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 13, 2013)

Smoked my last test bud today, and it's ready for harvest no doubt.

I let this last little bud hang dry as normal, no quick drying. It took about 3 days to get good enough to smoke, probably could of waited a little bit longer, half a day maybe.

Cut it up and stuff it in the bong bowl. The smell after cutting it up was nice, very, very sweet. The taste, without cure obviously, still tasted great. Again matching it's smell with a sweet taste, but the smoke and flavor are really smooth, you can't feel it in or out, almost like I am vaping with my ExtremeQ. Besides the smooth sweetness flavor, it has a hint of that earthy/natural taste, like from it being fresh . The high is Sativa dom. like I've said it the past, gives you the giggles, numbs the mind, floating feeling. Little heavier body high then my last taste bud, which I like , but it's not strong enough to give you couchlock for hours, maybe just for the first 20min when it's kickin in, you defiantly have to sit down for a second after you take a hit. You can really feel it behind the eyes, and in the arms and legs, gives me a happy, euphoric, feeling.

For my first plant, I'm going to really enjoy it. I can't wait to cure it at different times and seeing it getting better and better. I want to put 1 jar at least aside for a long month cure if I can.

Well I'm going to continue waking and baking, everyone have a good morning


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome...If you have a grinder...Grind and let sit for about 2-3 hrs in open air then roll one.I do this after hanging buds for 4-5 days.
Taste on mine done that way is fnn great.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah I got a grinder, thanks for the tip! Going to have to try that once I harvest and dry. 

Man I just want to harvest right now say screw Wednesday lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 13, 2013)

Figured I'd get a shot of my vegging plants before a throw them into flower soon. They have all been vegging for 38 days now under about 200w T5s. I haven't fed anything yet, running them in FFOF, in 2g Smart Pots. I got 3 BF 8 Ball Kushs, all three are different phenos, and I got 1 Black Domina x Bubblegum, it was a freebie so I am not sure on breeder. They are all around 12-15 inches. They have all been topped once, and 8Ball #3 was LSTd once, and also super cropped the two colas after the picture was taken. I plan on taking clones from 8 Ball Kush #1 and BD x BLG for next round in the perpetual cycle.

8 Ball Kush #1


8 Ball Kush #2


8 Ball Kush #3


BD x BLG



Took 3x 8 Ball Kush #1 Pheno and 3x BD x BLG clones. Those six will be the ones I veg for my next round. These four I'm vegging now will go into flower when I harvest Lucid X.

I think once I harvest Lucid X I am going to make a new thread. More updates, better name, more social like Dank's, Stew's, Ect. Have people feel free to post pictures and talk about whatever while I now show people what I've learned and put my skills to the test. It's will no longer be my first HPS grow, moving up in the world


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 14, 2013)

Thinkin' I am going to harvest Lucid X/Unknown #1/Random Bag Seed today. Starting to see purple and amber trichs, around 5-10%, cloudy 85%, then rest clear. Been watching the swell and it looks like it's came to a halt. 

Really stoked about finally gettin' my own stash going, no more schwag!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

*
A job well done...Now you gonna go Organic?
Beech*


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I'll still be using FFOF for awhile because I can't cook soil inside, but besides that it's all organics from here on out.

Still tweaking my teas and how I feed them but I think I got a handle on things now for the most part. 

Just hoping the 6 clones I took yesterday all root, need them for veg, my veg cab is going to be empty, but at least the flower closest will be full.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

FFOF is Organic.
I do alot of teas from compost, black cow with humus,EC,Straw,FE,The M.
On the ECPD that have over 30 days of F left,I have Buds on a few mains almost as big as a Coke can,and dense.
These were vegged till about 8",and are RT at 3' now.
The knuckles are HUGH.Thumb nucks..LOL
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn, I want some can sized nugs, mine are more like really dense red bull cans lol, or maybe one of those little 8oz pop cans haha. That ECPD still sounds bomb as hell.

Veg only 8 inch? I'm putting my veggers into flower tomorrow they are sitting at 12-13"+ lol. No super cropping though at all, topped once. Started super croppin one of the taller/stretchy phenos of the 8 Ball kush, was just getting out of control.

Yeah see I wish I could start composting and do it all year round but it's getting to like 30F around here at nights now, then I get to deal with Winter as late as April and May the last couple years.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 14, 2013)

Couple pictures before the chop, hoping for at least 2oz dry, plus I should be able to get a decent amount of BHO off the sugary trim. 54 Days of flowering, about 6-7 weeks of veg. Trichs are 85% cloudy 10% purple/amber 5% clear. Should be good for a what we think is a Sativa Dom. plant. Defiantly smoked Sativa Dom. on the test buds I had. Should be really potent. Really excited for my first harvest coming back, and my first harvest using HPS.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

Veg only 8 inch?
Yea had the space and had to move em all somewhere else!!GRR
They smell like lemons.Gonna revegg and get some cuts.
Im really likeing them.
Beech​


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AllDayToker again.
Awesome job for your 1st Hid grow
Beech



*


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemon would be a pleasant smell for sure.

Thanks man, couldn't of done it without you to be honest. Well at least not this good for my first grow, can't wait to see what I'm doing in a year 

Trimmed up one of the bigger colas on the plant and it weighed out 18g wet, so if I get 20-30% that's potentially 6g's. I got about 5 colas bigger then that one, a few the same size, and a ton of smaller ones. I can see myself getting 2oz no doubt.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

ADT,I love this picture,looks almost purple.The Buds woulda turned purple,*If you woulda waited 2 more weeks!
Just kidding,LOL.
Beech
ps.How would you like to have 10-15 of those.......*


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AllDayToker again.*





 Ditto

Great work.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> ADT,I love this picture,looks almost purple.The Buds woulda turned purple,*If you woulda waited 2 more weeks!
> Just kidding,LOL.
> Beech
> ps.How would you like to have 10-15 of those.......*


Lol, it like just started turning purple a little, and some trichs started turning purple, about 4 days ago. There isn't a lot on it but I'm hoping it will show more once it's dried.

Yeah I would love to have 10 or 15 of these but I got room for maybe 3, 3 would push it lol.



Javadog said:


> Ditto
> 
> Great work.
> 
> JD


Thanks JD, pretty happy so far. Just waiting for a good dry and cure to really see my work.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I got most of the plant done yesterday, filled up 5 close hangers nicely. I pretty much just did the bigger buds, and the branches they should be hung.

The popcorn buds and stuff are still on the plant, will get those down today.

By the looks of it, should be getting 2oz, if not more. What I cut up yesterday has to be at least 1.5, and I know there has to be at least an oz of popcorn buds to trim down still. I won't really know until it all dries for a week or so but it should defiantly be enough to last me a month or so until the Platos are ready, and might last me two months or so until the kushs and bd x blg are done haha. Perpetual cycle is getting closer and closer.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 17, 2013)

So here is some pictures after harvest on the Unknown bag seed I call "Lucid X" Lucid for it's crazy mind numbing high and it's affects of perspective of time, and X because it's an unknown strain for me. Smells sweet, taste sweet, really sugary, great first plant for me. 

I jarred it up and weighed out at 2 oz 15 g's. Plus a bunch of trim good enough for at least 5-7g of BHO. 

I also found 4 seeds while jarring, so even though I didn't clone this strain, I love it and now I can regrow it and maybe be able to pick out different phenos.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2013)

Enjoy the fruits of your labor!

Congrats.

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks man, very much more enjoyable smoking something you personally brought up from a seed. 

It's been so long since my last grow I forgot the great feeling lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 18, 2013)

Make it last bro,If not you will be smoking that BS.
Beech
ps.You gonna keep this thread? Be happy to have you in Indoor forum.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah I don't want to go back to that crap. Can't complain it got me through a long time waiting for this harvest, plus it was free 

I could probably keep the thread. I was going to make a new one with a fresh name but I wouldn't mind just keep posting in here. I just got to start posting more!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I don't want to go back to that crap. Can't complain it got me through a long time waiting for this harvest, plus it was free
> 
> I could probably keep the thread. I was going to make a new one with a fresh name but I wouldn't mind just keep posting in here. I just got to start posting more!


Your welcome to start a new in the Indoor.Might get more ppl to follow.
If you move I have more options,but this is fine also.I just cant change the title or do other things without the Mod over this section.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Your welcome to start a new in the Indoor.Might get more ppl to follow.
> If you move I have more options,but this is fine also.I just cant change the title or do other things without the Mod over this section.
> Beech


Yeah, I might just make a new one over in the Indoor part. I'll post up a link when I do. I'm going to my buddies tonight so probably won't be today.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah, I might just make a new one over in the Indoor part. I'll post up a link when I do. I'm going to my buddies tonight so probably won't be today.


Dont show off your harvest Too much...LOL
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 18, 2013)

Haha yeah. I really want to but I know better. Plus, why show off this harvest when the next will be better, and the one after that. I'll only show stuff that's rare like some fruity Kush with zebra stripes that glows in the dark and taste like a strawberry banana milkshake lol


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Haha yeah. I really want to but I know better. Plus, why show off this harvest when the next will be better, and the one after that. I'll only show stuff that's rare like some fruity Kush with zebra stripes that glows in the dark and taste like a strawberry banana milkshake lol


wow... now that would be some evil thing to smoke *-*


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 18, 2013)

Jad3 said:


> wow... now that would be some evil thing to smoke *-*


Wouldn't that be some sh!t? Plus it would be named after myself. The day I have my full name as a popular strain, just imagine! 

You would have to be one special dude or find one special strain combo or pheno! It's fun to fantasize every once in awhile, it's not completely unrealistic but I would say it's pretty close to wanting to be like the president or an astronaut. 

Idk I just smoked a bowl and I've been drinkin' Seven n Sevens all day


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 19, 2013)

I wish I could smoke a bowl right now, but my mother's visiting -.- oh well xD


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is a pic of a bud from the recent harvest, some really smooth smoke.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks super good bro! Here is my Purple Voodoo#1 that you watched grow up..  Also the AK-49(auto) they are both curing now. 

How you been doing buddy ?:


AllDayToker said:


> Here is a pic of a bud from the recent harvest, some really smooth smoke.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Haha! Help me come up with my new cross name bro..  It should turn out super good though.. Its the Afghan Kush x Yumbolt. I pollinated her with Grand Daddy Purps. Can't wait to try out a Indica/Kush/Afghan/Sativa mix myself 


AllDayToker said:


> Haha yeah. I really want to but I know better. Plus, why show off this harvest when the next will be better, and the one after that. I'll only show stuff that's rare like some fruity Kush with zebra stripes that glows in the dark and taste like a strawberry banana milkshake lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Couple pictures before the chop, hoping for at least 2oz dry, plus I should be able to get a decent amount of BHO off the sugary trim. 54 Days of flowering, about 6-7 weeks of veg. Trichs are 85% cloudy 10% purple/amber 5% clear. Should be good for a what we think is a Sativa Dom. plant. Defiantly smoked Sativa Dom. on the test buds I had. Should be really potent. Really excited for my first harvest coming back, and my first harvest using HPS.


Great job ADT.looks incredible.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 21, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha! Help me come up with my new cross name bro..  It should turn out super good though.. Its the Afghan Kush x Yumbolt. I pollinated her with Grand Daddy Purps. Can't wait to try out a Indica/Kush/Afghan/Sativa mix myself


Yurmple? or how about Grafghanbolt? Wait wait. Pe-paw's Afghanbolt. Hahaha. Tough one.

@ADT - No larf on those buds. Secksy as hell, man. Well done.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 21, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looks super good bro! Here is my Purple Voodoo#1 that you watched grow up..  Also the AK-49(auto) they are both curing now.
> 
> How you been doing buddy ?:


Looks bomb mane! can't wait to harvest this purple auto I got going, smells amazing! I've been doing good just taking it easy and getting nice and baked all day off this first harvest.



~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha! Help me come up with my new cross name bro..  It should turn out super good though.. Its the Afghan Kush x Yumbolt. I pollinated her with Grand Daddy Purps. Can't wait to try out a Indica/Kush/Afghan/Sativa mix myself


Name it Kasi's Grandpa, like K.A.S.I, kush/afghan/sativa/indica then grandpa for the grand daddy purp 



raiderman said:


> Great job ADT.looks incredible.


Thanks man, I'm really enjoying it for my first plant coming back!



Pinworm said:


> Yurmple? or how about Grafghanbolt? Wait wait. Pe-paw's Afghanbolt. Hahaha. Tough one.
> 
> @ADT - No larf on those buds. Secksy as hell, man. Well done.


Thanks PW, the trim gave some really good and clear BHO, so smooth going down.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is a link to my new thread guys, go check it out. Will be posting my updates there now.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/741924-alldaytokers-adventure-greener-living-hps.html#post9739395
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/741924-alldaytokers-adventure-greener-living-hps.html#post9739395


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Name it Kasi's Grandpa, like K.A.S.I, kush/afghan/sativa/indica then grandpa for the grand daddy purpBro.. I like it a lot! 4 real...  Well, looks like you just came up with a cross that will be on my seedbank..  Thanks..


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 22, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Name it Kasi's Grandpa, like K.A.S.I, kush/afghan/sativa/indica then grandpa for the grand daddy purp
> 
> Bro.. I like it a lot! 4 real...  Well, looks like you just came up with a cross that will be on my seedbank..  Thanks..


That's awesome, I'll have to get some of that for sure!


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2013)

Just to make sure those of you that haven't started following my new thread things are coming along nicely.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/741924-alldaytokers-adventure-greener-living-hps-11.html


----------



## Lank902 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yupppp looks absolutely delicioussss


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 28, 2013)

hey toker have a happy thanksgiving. peace.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 28, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> hey toker have a happy thanksgiving. peace.


Thanks man happy Thanksgiving. Come by my new thread sometime .


----------

